# Ein kleiner, aber umso köstlicherer Triumph.



## Raindog (17. Oktober 2010)

Ein kleiner, aber umso köstlicherer Triumph.​

Guten Abend meine lieben Buffies.



Es ist jetzt genau sieben Minuten vor 1 Uhr. Ich sitze vor meinem PC und grinse wie ein Honigkuchenpferd. Wie ein kleines gemeines böses diabolisches Honigkuchenpferd. Mit Schaum vor dem Mund und messerscharfen Fangzähnen!
Ich habe ein wenig die Threads hier beobachtet, und habe sogar überraschenderweise in einem großen englischen Forum ähnliche Themen gefunden.

Tanks haben offenbar mehr Probleme Aggro auf zu bauen als früher. 
Aber darum geht es mir nicht. Ich will das auch gar nicht diskutieren ob es so ist oder nicht. Nein meine Freunde, es geht um ein ganz anderes Phänomen. 


Vor knapp 20 Minuten war ich mit meinem heilenden Schamanen im Kloster, genauer gesagt auf dem Friedhof. Der Orkkrieger tankte recht vernünftig. Allerdings, oh welch Überraschung, hatten wir zwei sehr ungeduldige DDler dabei. Nichts Neues soweit, ich weiß.

Nach etwa der Hälfte der Ini flüstre ich..


Raindog an Tank: „Du sag mal, spottest du ab?"
Tank an Raindog: „Nein, wieso sollte ich?"
Raindog an Tank: „Richtig so! Wer unerlaubt Aggro hat, bekommt auch keine Heilung!"


Kurz um: Der Jäger und der Mage stürmten vor, pullten und hatten dann, wie man so schön sagt, die Kacke richtig am dampfen. Um dem Ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen begann der Tank zu applaudieren und setzt sich. Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Der Mage lag im Staub. (An dieser Stelle sei erwähnt: Dem Hunter hätte ich es auch gegönnt)

Kurz darauf ging die Diskussion los. Wo bleibt der Heal? Krieger warum tankst du nicht? Das Übliche halt. Als ich dem Mage aber klar machte, er müsste vom Friedhof aus zum Friedhof laufen, (Also in die Instanz natürlich) überschüttete dieser mich mit Worten, die ich hier nicht erwähnen möchte [ Siehst du Zam? Ich hab's versprochen!] Nur so viel: Unter anderem ging es um die Berufswahl meiner Mutter.

Doch das Sahnehäubchen, quasi das Zuckerstückchen war die Schützenhilfe des Tanks. Er war meiner Meinung, und hätte den Mage ebenfalls auf dem Boden kleben lassen.

Zitat Barlow: „...Wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft" Auch wenn es hier eher der Tank war.


Der Leser mag sich nun zum einen denken „Ja und?" und zum anderen „Was ein Assi, warum rezzt er nicht und killt den Boss, hätte nicht so lange gedauert!"
Es geht hierbei schlicht um ein Prinzip. Wer schon jetzt nicht weiß wie seine Rolle in einem Dungeon funktioniert, wird in Cata mehr als eine blutige Nase bekommen.

Doch dieser Vorfall war kein Einzelfall. In den letzten drei drei Tagen ist mir Ähnliches mit anderen Protagonisten immer öfter passiert.
Es bereitet mir eine diabolische Freude zu sehen, wenn auch der Tank einen nervenden DD ins offene Messer laufen lässt!






Mein Dank an die Tank-Gemeinde die und Heiler hilft die übermütigen DD's zu bändigen!



Dog - russicher T80u


----------



## Shaila (17. Oktober 2010)

Richtig so, mache ich nicht anders. Tank pullt und niemand sonst.


----------



## Livien (17. Oktober 2010)

> Unter anderem ging es um die Berufswahl meiner Mutter.



Habt ihr gut gemacht, der Tank und du .


----------



## Headhunter94 (17. Oktober 2010)

Genau so muss es sein  
Wenn ich mal mit einem Char getankt habe hab ich mir auch gesagt: "Wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten". Das bezieht sich nicht aufs overnuken ^^


----------



## SchurxoxD (17. Oktober 2010)

find ich gut mach ich denke ich demnächst auch mal habs atm immer mit geheilt weil oom geh ich als sham eh nie aber ich werds mir merken^^


----------



## Savo3 (17. Oktober 2010)

Mir Kommt vor als Laufen nur noch Idioten Rum.
Letzens Burg und nen Heal Druiden dabei gehabt der Gleichgewicht geskillt war und meinte die Mobs pullen zu müssen und tanken zu müssen.
Tja Denn haben wir dann mal schön abrecken lassen und haben uns rausgeportet^^
Ja nicht schön aber was solls^^.


----------



## Ångela (17. Oktober 2010)

Hat sich in den Jahren eben so in den Hirnen festgefressen, das DDs einfach drauf los ballern können, Aggro war nie ein Problem.

Sei(t) froh, das du nicht am Patchtag AK25 gegangen bist ;-)

Thoravon hat glatt 10 Prozent Gewicht verloren, so viel ist der hin und her gerannt ! :-D


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (17. Oktober 2010)

"Aggro ist epich und Seelengebunden" danach würd ich eigentlich immer handeln.
Man muss die DD´s heute einfache in einer kurzen Leine haben (nix gegen dich dog ;P ) sondst klappt das in raids etc. auch nicht.

Also: Gut gemacht

Mfg


----------



## Düstermond (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn die Tanks nicht spotten und die Heiler nicht heilen, mache ich als DD eben auch keinen Schaden und kleb mich einfach abwesend an irgendeinen anwesenden Charakter. 

Edit:
Als Tank spotte ich immer ab und tu alles, damit die Mobs bei mir bleiben, auch wenn die DDs eindeutig zu schnell vorgehen. Nur weil andere scheisse spielen, muss man ja nicht selber auf das Verhaltensniveau einer gekochten Kartoffel sinken. Das nennt man glaub ich... ah "sozial sein"!


----------



## Type your name here (17. Oktober 2010)

Jap genau aber haar genau das gleiche is mir im Kloster mit meiner Nachtelf Kriegerin passiert und es waren seltsamerweise auch ein mage und ein Hunter.

Ich hab die noch abgespottet....hätte es lieber nicht tun sollen


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Oktober 2010)

Schöner Text, ABER: Das Problem ist, dass die Accountzeuchbestückten Rammel-DDs diesen Schmonzes meist lebend überstehen. Man muss sie also sehr lange nicht heilen, weshalb dieser Plan meist nicht sorecht aufgeht. 

Glückwunsch, dass es bei dir geklappt hat. 

Leider wird es nicht geholfen haben, ich rechne sogar fast damit, dass hier gleich einer dieser Zeitgenossen einen Thread aufmacht und sich über unfähige Tanks und Heiler beschwert. 

Solange die Mobs zuhauen wie Mädchen und solche Leute nicht mit einer Kelle über die Wupper schicken, ist wohl jegliche Erziehungsmaßnahme vergebene Liebesmüh.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (17. Oktober 2010)

top sache^^




auch nett geschrieben einfach gut^^




an den der meinte" dann mach ich als dd halt keinen schaden"

wayne? kicken und neuen dd der vllt nich glei aggro zieht... der tank sitzt am längsten hebel^^, btw viele dds machen ja nichtmal schaden^^


----------



## Düstermond (17. Oktober 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> an den der meinte" dann mach ich als dd halt keinen schaden"
> 
> wayne? kicken und neuen dd der vllt nich glei aggro zieht... der tank sitzt am längsten hebel^^, btw viele dds machen ja nichtmal schaden^^



Versuch mal einen DD, der niemals selber einem Kick zugestimmt oder jemandem zum Kick vorgeschlagen hat zu kicken, wenn du selber einer bist der andauernt, bei der kleinsten Kleinigkeit auf den "Kick"-Button drückt. Die Zeit, in der man nicht gekickt werden kann, errechnet sich nämlich aus eben diesen Faktoren. Das können dann schonmal gut 30-40min sein, die du dann ausharren must, in der es sich der DD bequem machen kann.

Für mich klingt diese ganze Diskussion einfach nur albern. Unter (größtenteils) erwachsenen Menschen sollten sich solche Probleme doch anders klären lassen, als dieses "Woah, MEIN Sandkuchen ist aber besser, dem zeig ich es jetzt, dem Schuft."-Prinzip.


----------



## lokker (17. Oktober 2010)

Was ist bitte daran so schlimm wenn ein DD mal Aggro hat? Mich als Heiler stört das auch nicht, soviel Schaden machen die Mobs nun auch nicht um da jetzt irgendwie in Bedrängniss zu geraten.
Mich regen die Tanks auf die meinen sich alles erlauben zu können nur weil sie kaum auf einen Ini-Invite warten zu müssen. Also ich finds falsch was ihr da gemacht habt, am Ende habt ihr euch eigentlich selbst ins Fleisch geschnitten da ihr dadurch auch länger warten musstet.


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Oktober 2010)

lokker schrieb:


> Was ist bitte daran so schlimm wenn ein DD mal Aggro hat? Mich als Heiler stört das auch nicht, soviel Schaden machen die Mobs nun auch nicht um da jetzt irgendwie in Bedrängniss zu geraten.
> Mich regen die Tanks auf die meinen sich alles erlauben zu können nur weil sie kaum auf einen Ini-Invite warten zu müssen. Also ich finds falsch was ihr da gemacht habt, am Ende habt ihr euch eigentlich selbst ins Fleisch geschnitten da ihr dadurch auch länger warten musstet.



Solange ein DD aus Versehen Aggro bekommt und dann alles tut, diese Aggro wieder loszuwerden, was ja auch die Aufgabe des DDs ist, heile ich ihn wieder, sobald er das geschafft hat. Denn, wenn ich ihn heilen muss, weil er Aggro zieht, und er sich dann totstellt/eisblockt und dergleichen, weils brenzlig wird, habe ich die Aggro, und einen Stoffie haut so ein Instanzmob schnell aus den Latschen. 

Aber sobald ich dahinter ein Schema und Vorsatz entdecken kann, ist Schluss mit lustig. 

Da ist es mir egal, wie lange ich worauf warten muss.


----------



## Hänneschen (17. Oktober 2010)

tja, so kann es einem ergehen......ich kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern, als keiner einen pala-tank haben wollte, weil es zeiten gab wo ein pala ein wenig mehr zeit zum antanken brauchte als ein krieger. doch eines tages kam ein patch der die palas ziemliche vorteile gegenüber den kriegern verschaffte, und plötzlich war man als pala seines lebens nicht mehr sicher. kaum eingeloggt konnte man sich vor anfragen nicht mehr retten. tja, und in den letzten monaten haben wir erlebt, wie gruppen wie wildsaurudel durch die inis jagden und alles im schnelltempo niedermähten um an diese netten frostmarken zu kommen. ;-)und seit drei tagen denkt man wirklich man ist im falschen märchen. ich glaube in zwei wochen weiss keiner mehr was tanken ist. randaletruppen machen die inis unsicher und lassen krachen, was nur krachen kann. heiler und tanks wissen nicht mehr wie sie spielen sollen und die schimpfworttiraden ungeduldiger krawallies werden neue höhen erreichen. aber wahrlich ich sage euch, lasst mal die ersten inis in cataclysm auftauchen und die mobs werden sich bitter rächen. sie werden die wahren tanks und heiler erkennen und die mordlüsternen krawallklopper alt aussehen lassen. und dann stehen tank und heiler abseits und applaudieren jedem mob und erhalten als belohnung die tollen gegenstände, die die dds gerne unter sich ausgemacht hätten^^also, tanks und heiler verbrüdert euch, denn wir haben eh mehr geduld....und wissen genau warum.


----------



## Raindog (17. Oktober 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> Man muss die DD´s heute einfache in einer kurzen Leine haben (nix gegen dich dog ;P )




Sag hast du völlig den Verstand verloren?
Bist du übergeschnappt, sowas zu schreiben?

Wenn meine Freundin den Post Morgen lesen sollte, und sie auf 
dumme Ideen kommt die sich *nicht* auf WoW beziehen, sonder auf
horizontale Aktivitäten...

Alter ich schwöre dir, ich finde raus wo dein Haus wohnt und reiß der persönlich den A***(ich meine natürlichHintern) auf....




...sollte sie mich denn dann jemals wieder von der Leine lassen 



BTT: Ich freu mich über Anklang und Zuspruch^^



Dog - russicher T80u


----------



## Annovella (17. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Richtig so, mache ich nicht anders. Tank pullt und niemand sonst.



Sign.


----------



## vampirdevil (17. Oktober 2010)

hi leute 

so sehe ich es auch so lass die ddler staub fressen ,mache ich auch noch in den hero ini´s mit meine holypala und meinen halben baum.

kleine geschichte von mir war mit nen bär nen shadow(kumpel) und ich als holypala und da kam nen mage in seelenschmiede hero (vor patch4....) wir drei fragden nach manastrudel anhandeln reicht mir muss ja kein tisch sein
er nix reagiert rent vor ersten adds gepullt nen mage halle wir so der bär tank nix naja noch mal gehealt weiter wieder gefragt nix next gruppe bär markiert sogar das is mage egal aggro er überlebt nach so einigen pulls vom mage
lag er dann doch im dreck ich so noch /lol weil er ne 2 gruppe gepullt hat ging ihn wohl zulangsammen jedenfals tot , dann das geilste mit abgeschwächten worten zum druieden kannste tanken hast doch mehr als genügend live
er darauf dann pull net dann der mage richtig geil eh alter wo war der sch..... heal ich so weil immer noch keine kekse wo sind meine kekse er kommt nach rezze ,also gerezzt und nix kekse bekommen ich so im gruppenchat .500 g 
für den der den mage beim entboss killt ja ihr wisst ja seelenverbunden nix schaden machen^^ bär war mit einmal katze und hat ihn um hauen ich fands geil weil eisblock cd davor hate 2 mal hintereinander geht net

sorry aber sowas nervt ,wenn ich eule mal spiele muss ich auch auf passen und net immer sternenregen zünden 

weiter so ihr tanks und heals


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Oktober 2010)

Ach herrje....

Satzzeichen findest DU auf der rechten Seite der Tastatur in der Nähe der Enter-Taste.


----------



## Vadesh (17. Oktober 2010)

Hätte ich auch sterben und laufen lassen. Wenn ich Daily hero tanke und ein DD meint zu pullen, greife ich auch erst ein, wenn besagter DD Vanish/Totstellen/Eisblock zündet (was mich jedes Mal an den Rand der Weißglut bringt, soll er halt einfach verrecken) und die Mobs zum Heiler stürmen.


----------



## mad_chaos (17. Oktober 2010)

Richtig geil sind auch 3 Blut-DKs in einer Gruppe, welche aber als DD dabei sind, in Blutpräsenz rumlaufen und Aggro-Ping-Pong spielen und der Palatank darf hinterherlaufen, da hab ich mich als Heiler irgendwann auch geweigert weiterzuheilen. Zumal eh jeder von den DKs meinte pullen zu müssen...


----------



## Renox1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Bin ganz euer Meinung. Viele Damage Dealer meinen, als DD besteht die einzige Aufgabe darin, Schaden zu machen. Was eigentlich auch stimmt, doch Support für die Tanks und somit auch für die Heiler zu leisten gehört auch dazu.


----------



## Chirogue (17. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Richtig so, mache ich nicht anders. Tank pullt und niemand sonst.


ganz meine rede!


----------



## vampirdevil (17. Oktober 2010)

zu dk sage ich net viel
1. habe einen tank dk und er hält die aggro
2. dk tanks ab lvl 60 so wars vor patch ich brauche keine tank rüssi "dk´s können immer und in jeder aura tanke" ja ne is klar
und 3. dk tanks die wenn habe immer das glück das meine daily hero mit palaheal hdr ist und ankommen mit 20 klive dd und tank equip damit sie überhaupt dahin können sagen du bist pala heal das bekommste gehealt ja ne danke next pls^^


----------



## Nexus.X (17. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn die Tanks nicht spotten und die Heiler nicht heilen, mache ich als DD eben auch keinen Schaden und kleb mich einfach abwesend an irgendeinen anwesenden Charakter.
> 
> Edit:
> Als Tank spotte ich immer ab und tu alles, damit die Mobs bei mir bleiben, auch wenn die DDs eindeutig zu schnell vorgehen. Nur weil andere scheisse spielen, muss man ja nicht selber auf das Verhaltensniveau einer gekochten Kartoffel sinken. Das nennt man glaub ich... ah "sozial sein"!


Hat weniger mit sozial sein zu tun, als damit, dass man durch so ein Verhalten den Leuten das Gefühl gibt es wäre richtig was sie tun.
Es gibt nunmal nur 2 Möglichkeiten sowas zu unterbinden ... Kommunikation oder gegen die Wand rennen lassen. Und da eins von beiden leider zu 95% von diesen Wesen unterbunden wird, bleibt einem ja nur diese Option.


----------



## worldscorpio (17. Oktober 2010)

das tank prob mit overnuken und aggro ziehen von den dds ist numal wirklich nicht so neu das man jetzt einen thread eröffnen muss^^
ich kenne das insbesondere als krieger- tank. da kannst du den dds 1000x erklären das der krieger numal einen grossteil seines wutmanagement durch erlittenden schaden kriegt aber: so what interessiert die dds nicht.
ich habs dann irgendwann aufgegeben.

NUR: ihr habt den dds jahrelang (2 waren es oder?) vorgelebt das es kein prob ist wenn der dd direkt anfängt zu bomben was das zeug hält.
cc ???nein brauch ich nicht (äh und überhaupt: was ist cc ??) . du brauchst nicht auf aggro zu schauen ich schaff das schon. 
was beschwert ihr euch jetzt ? zu classic und bc zeiten war es gang und gebe das der tank zuerst zeichen für cc und main und secondtarget gesetzt hat.

dann kam wotlk und ihr seid in die gruppen gerusht egal ob der heiler mana hatte oder nicht und scheiss auf den dd ich mach das schon.
jetzt mit dem patch kommt ihr aufeinmal auf die idee man könnte euch ja mal antanken lassen ????

sry mir fehlen die worte. 
ich habe bc und wotlk aus beiden sichtweisen erlebt und ich wundere mich jetzt wirklich über die tanks die jetzt aufeinmal meinen sie müssten JETZT anfangen ihren char zu beherrschen.

naja wayne. ebay chars und accountgebundene items lassen die spielweise wohl vergessen. hf in cata (obwohl ich galube das ihr kein fun haben werdet)


----------



## thetob (17. Oktober 2010)

Moin erst mal.
Ich als DD (Jäger) find es gut wenn die Heiler und die Tanks die kacknoobs die immer meinen sie müssten pullen im Dreck liegen lassen!
In nem raid rennst als DD ja auch nicht los und "pullst mal" 


Ich sag lasst sie alle verrecken bis sie es lernen!!

mfg tob


----------



## Terrnian (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde (und mache) es bei keinem meiner Heiler und/oder Tanks anders. Wer nicht warten kann, muss entweder in die ini laufen oder darf die Gruppe verlassen.
Leider kommen bei mir solche Sachen wie: "kannst du nicht healen oder was ey???" in solchen Situationen immer vom Tank, der entweder vor 10 Minuten 80 geworden ist oder mit Itmlvldurchschnitt 277 "mal kurz" (Infight!) auf'n Desktop muss .

Oh Himmel wie freu ich mich da auf Cataclysm.....


----------



## Dollohow (17. Oktober 2010)

Super Einstellung!!! Als Tank kann ich nur sagen, dass ich so Menschen wie dich liebe  Ich freue mich immer wenn der Heiler so denkt wie du und ich. Leider gibt es aber viele, die besagte DD trotzdem heilen und nicht verrecken lassen wollen. Von Cata erhoffe ich mir deshalb das die Mobs soviel Dmg austeilen, dass man die DD, welche Aggro ziehen gar nicht mehr schafft zu heilen, es sei denn der Tank holt sich den Mob sofort wieder.

MfG Dolo


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Oktober 2010)

> Richtig so, mache ich nicht anders. Tank pullt und niemand sonst.



Wenn der Tank nach jedem Trash pack 2 Minuten dumm rumsteht pull ich auch.

Heutzutage brauch doch ehh niemand mehr Tanks in Heros.


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. Oktober 2010)

zum glück spiele ich als second char tank


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (17. Oktober 2010)

ganz erlich ohne alles zulesen wusst ich gleich fail egal wie wer seine klasse spielt im grunde liegt es an der kom. egal von welcher seite aus tank heal dd lernt doch mal einfach zusammen zuspielen grade jetzt !!!

und hier nen fred zu erstellen jaja die bösen dds lächerlich les da nur raus das weder der tank noch der healer mal ne ansage von anfang an machen konnten und dann solln die unwissenden dds die deppen sein - aha, kopf kratz 

spiel selber tank/dd und ich sag von anfang an was sache ist und nicht erst nach wipe und/oder wisper dumm rum und mach ander schlecht 

ZUSAMMEN SPIEL GROSSES ??? bei vielen nachwievor und dann hier her kommen und rumheulen und ahhhh dds dumm nicht fähig und co schreien echt fail sorry hört auf mit wow wers bis jetzt nocht net kapiert hat das die bomb zeit vorbei ist solls sein lassen ihr lernt es eh nimmer mit euren chars !!!


----------



## Luc - (17. Oktober 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Tank pullt, sonst niemand.



Seh ich genauso.

MfG Luc -


----------



## Vadesh (17. Oktober 2010)

DasNonPlusUltra schrieb:


> ganz erlich ohne alles zulesen wusst ich gleich fail egal wie wer seine klasse spielt im grunde liegt es an der kom. egal von welcher seite aus tank heal dd lernt doch mal einfach zusammen zuspielen grade jetzt !!!
> 
> und hier nen fred zu erstellen jaja die bösen dds lächerlich les da nur raus das weder der tank noch der healer mal ne ansage von anfang an machen konnten und dann solln die unwissenden dds die deppen sein - aha, kopf kratz



Rofl, wer auf spätestens Stufe 80 als DD nicht begriffen hat, dass der Tank pullt und sonst keiner, dann grenzt das schon an unverschämte Dummheit.

Und vielleicht hättest du doch alles lesen sollen, bevor du postest.


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (17. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Rofl, wer auf spätestens Stufe 80 als DD nicht begriffen hat, dass der Tank pullt und sonst keiner, dann grenzt das schon an unverschämte Dummheit.
> 
> Und vielleicht hättest du doch alles lesen sollen, bevor du postest.




ahja schade das du nur das rausziehst was die im dorn ist von meinem post ^^ aber denoch reden mit einander egal ob ini oder raid ist das a und o mittlerweile solltest selbst du kappiert haben


----------



## Tiaga (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es auch wichtig daß die Gruppe zusammenspielt. 
Nicht destotrotz finde ich die Story sehr gelungen und witzig. 

Ich mag es auch nicht wenn ich die Instanz betrete und noch nichtmal "Hallo" eingetippt hab und schon der Magier 5 Gegner frostet.

Aber was ich nicht verstehe:
Es gibt sehr viele solcher Threads, es gibt so viele Spieler die sich nichts sehnlicher wünschen als eine vernünftige Gruppe.
Warum merkt man in den Instanzen nichts davon? Besonders in den kleineren Levelbereichen.


----------



## Destructix (17. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank nach jedem Trash pack 2 Minuten dumm rumsteht pull ich auch.
> 
> Heutzutage brauch doch ehh niemand mehr Tanks in Heros.



Mach das auch in den Cata-inis und du bekommst den Geistheiler auf Ehrfürchtig


----------



## Desoka (17. Oktober 2010)

Das schlimme ist das die DD's es ein paar Tage nach dem Patch immer noch nicht raffen das man nicht mehr so durch die Ini 
Rushen kann wie vorher das man mehr auf Fokus ziehle gehen sollte usw. Und dann heißt es immer "Boar der Tank ist zu 
dumm Aggro zu halten" Und wenn man sagt lasst mich doch bitte erst mal etwas an tanken dann geben die DD's einen 
doch glatt 1 sec. und hauen alles raus was geht "ohne worte" .

Ich für meinen Teil muss mir das im mom echt nicht geben als Tank in die Inis zu gehen .


----------



## Desoka (17. Oktober 2010)

DasNonPlusUltra schrieb:


> ahja schade das du nur das rausziehst was die im dorn ist von meinem post ^^ aber denoch reden mit einander egal ob ini oder raid ist das a und o mittlerweile solltest selbst du kappiert haben




Bitte noch mal auf Deutsch .


----------



## Muffin88 (17. Oktober 2010)

In diesem Thread rieche ich viele Leute für die WoW anscheinend doch zu schwer is, sagen wirs so.

Ich bin nun seit 5 Jahren tank, die Zeit in der Beta zähle ich mal nicht, wechselnd zwischen Feral, Krieger und Todesritter.

Ich bin mittlerweile sehr froh wenn DDs pullen solang es nicht übertrieben ist, ab und zu bringt mich das aus der liegeposition raus und es kommt sogar spannung auf (ohgott wie schrecklich), besonders als DK keine angenehme Aufgabe adds zu fangen die von DDs gesammelt wurden aber es macht die Sache spaßiger und wenn ich sterbe? Was solls! Gelacht und um n bischen weniger action gebittet, wenn man freundlich bleibt regeln solche Puller sich auch meist nach der Bitte und wenn nicht gibts immernoch die Kick-Funktion.

Ich lese hier nen mist wie Heiler die keine lust haben 3 ziele (3 tanks also leute die wenig schaden fressen) zu heilen und tanks die sich zu fein zum spotten sind (ihr wisst das es diese taste nicht nur für raids gibt oder?).

Die hochnäsigkeit mancher meiner Klassenkollegen ist wirklich widerlich, sich noch daran zu ergötzen beschimpft zu werden und dabei selbst ein geradezu beispiellos Kindisches verhalten (nänänä ich steh am längeren Hebel) an den Tag zu legen ist einfach lächerlich. Ich finde es auch schade das DDs weniger gefordert...nein....weniger gebraucht werden als andere klassen, meiner Meinung nach sollten die bosse alle Softenrage mechaniken in den höheren Innis haben um den Tanks und Heilern die sich für so wichtig halten ordentlich in die Suppe zu spucken.

mfg

Feral
Tank-DK
Schutzkrieger
Angehender Protpala
Ehemaliger Resto-Druide
Erster reiner DD in der Mache (Magier)


----------



## Thori'dal (17. Oktober 2010)

find ich gut^^
als tank lass ich die auch immer verrecken und 
freue mich wenn man da mit dem heiler an einem strang ziehen kann 
danke im namen aller tanks zurück an dich


----------



## lord just (17. Oktober 2010)

also ob der tank oder ein dd pulled ist immer situationsabhängig. wenn eh alle bereit sind und nur rumstehen, weil keiner so richtig der gruppenanführer sein will (schon oft erlebt bei leuten die das erste mal ne instanz laufen) dann ist es meiner meinung nach ok, wenn ein dd einen mob pulled und den dann zum tank führt, damit der den übernehmen kann.

wenn aber klar ist, dass der tank die führung übernimmt, dann sollte man den tank auch pullen lassen usw.

die verhaltenweise vom TE finde ich persönlich jetzt aber etwas übertrieben. ich meine wenn man schon absehen konnte, dass die dds immer vorstürmen, dann hätte ich mal der gruppe gesagt, dass man kurz pause macht und denen dann ersteinmal erklärt, was sache ist und wie der hase zu laufen hat und das nicht erst später, wenn die gemüter erhitzt sind. hätte man es vorher gemacht, wären sie vielleicht einsichtig gewesen und wenn nicht, dann hätte man sie ja noch immer ins messer laufen lassen können.

auch finde ich, dass man die richtige spielweise nicht erzwingen sollte indem man die leute einfach ins messer laufen lässt sondern den leuten versuchen durch gespräche und tips zur richtigen spielweise hinführen sollte. wenn ich genau weiß warum ich wie zu spielen hab, dann ist das tausend mal besser als wenn mir einfach nur gesagt wird, spiel so und so und ich sonst keine ahnung habe warum. so kann man meist garnicht auf neue situationen reagieren und wirklich das maximum aus seinem char rausholen.


----------



## Muffin88 (17. Oktober 2010)

lord schrieb:


> also ob der tank oder ein dd pulled ist immer situationsabhängig. wenn eh alle bereit sind und nur rumstehen, weil keiner so richtig der gruppenanführer sein will (schon oft erlebt bei leuten die das erste mal ne instanz laufen) dann ist es meiner meinung nach ok, wenn ein dd einen mob pulled und den dann zum tank führt, damit der den übernehmen kann.
> 
> wenn aber klar ist, dass der tank die führung übernimmt, dann sollte man den tank auch pullen lassen usw.
> 
> ...



100% /sign


----------



## Chrisjee (17. Oktober 2010)

Gestern bin ich mit Patch 4.0.1 endlich fertig gewesen und wollte gleich mal testen ob tanken wirklich soooo schwer ist wie alles sagen.
Zack Random Hero Anmelder spuckt HdR aus.
Zu meiner überraschung hatte ich aber fast immer Aggro. 
Es kommt mir sogar leichter vor als vor dem Patch.


----------



## qqqqq942 (17. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ein kleiner, aber umso köstlicherer Triumph.​
> 
> [ Siehst du Zam? Ich hab's versprochen!] Nur so viel: Unter anderem ging es um die Berufswahl meiner Mutter.
> 
> was hast du ihm versprochen? - etwa auch mal in den Wutraum zu gehen?  Zam bei der Arbeit ^^


----------



## Kafka (17. Oktober 2010)

Tja mit Cata kommen auf sehr viele User extrem schwere Zeiten zu. Bin gespannt wie viele Repkosten einige farmen müssen, bis sie rallen das einfach drauf stürmen oder Bomben nimma ist xD


----------



## Tontaube (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich spotte in Instanzen auch... sollte der Mob mal unerwartet zum Heiler laufen. 
Ich habe nichts gegen eine anspruchsvolle Instanz und ich bin auch gerne gefordert (zu Classic- und BC-Zeiten habe ich mit meinem Druiden auch getankt und es hat Spaß gemacht). Nebenbei habe ich 4 80er die alle tanken können.

Was mir allerding auf den Sack geht, sind DDs die scheinbar auch bei ihrer Freundin regelmässig "ERSTER" schreien und sofort auf alles draufschiessen was nicht bei Drei auf den Bäumen ist. Es reicht ja wenn der Tank überhaupt in der Instanz ist, an den Mobs muss er ja nicht sein.. 
Also fliegen die Kettenblitze fröhlich an mir vorbei und jeder der AE fähig ist nutzt diesen bevor mich überhaupt ein Mob bemerkt hat. Meine Frau (die meistens mit ihrer Heilerin dabei ist) heilt die Jungs natürlich nicht und somit liegen sie kurz darauf zu unseren Füssen. 

Vorgestern spielte es sich genauso in der violetten Festung ab. Da war ein Retri-Paladin. Konnte es kaum erwarten alles zu pullen bevor ich überhapt da war. Die ersten 3 Gruppen habe ich noch entsprechend abgespottet etc. Bei Gruppe 4 habe ich gewartet, er starb, ich band die Gruppe an mich und habe ihn danach gerezzt. 
Im Gruppenchat schrieb er dann "Jaja ich weiß xD" und danach war Ruhe. 
Geht doch! 


Ich habe in einem anderen Beitrag schon erwähnt, das bei einigen/vielen Spielern jetzt eine Lernphase beginnt.
Die in WotLK angewöhnten Verhaltensmuster (vorlaufen und pullen, AE, AE, AE) müssen wieder abgelegt werden da die Tanks jetzt entsprechende CDs haben um AoE Aggro zu ziehen. 
Zu Classic- und BC-Zeiten haben Sachen wie Focusfire und CC auch prima funktioniert und sie werden im neuen Addon auch wieder funktionieren. Genau das müssen die Spieler jetzt lernen.


Achso, ich habe nichts gegen DDs die im laufe eines Kampfes Aggro ziehen. Da spotte ich gerne ab. 
Alles andere was vorläuft, stirbt..

Grüße.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

Lasst uns das gemeine Volk der aggrohabenden Schadensausteiler in zwei Grüppchen aufteilen.

Da wären zum einen diejenigen, die aufgrund unvorsichtigen handlens, überraschendem Proc diverser Sonderfähigkeiten oder versehentlichem Druck eines unpassenden Icons die Aufmerksamkeit bösartiger Mobs auf sich ziehen und dies im Idealfall sogar noch bedauernd durch ein verschämtes "Ups" oder "sorry" kundtun. 

Diesen Mitmenschen helfe ich als Heiler oder Tank sehr gerne, richte sie anschließennd moralisch wieder auf und mache puste puste auf ihr Aua. 
Den mit Unfehlbarkeit ist keiner von uns gesegnet


Und dann gibt es noch die zweite Gruppe von Schnetzlern, die der festen Überzeugung sind, dass sie Tank und DD in Personalunion und gleichzeitig unsterblich sind.
In den allermeisten Fällen verfügt ausgrechnet dieser Personengruppe immer über äußerst wenig Zeit (vermutlich weil sie noch ihr Pokemon Karten neu umsortieren oder Mutti beim Gurkenhobeln helfen müssen) 

Wenn dienigen sich dann die Mobaufmerksamkeit holen, ist es mir eine Ehre ihren Dahinscheidevorgang zu betrachten, zu geniessen und hämisch zu kommentieren.
Ein bisschen Freude imn Leben will man ja auch haben.


----------



## Raindog (17. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lasst uns das gemeine Volk der aggrohabenden Schadensausteiler in zwei Grüppchen aufteilen...



So und nicht anders sehe ich es auch.

Mir ist doch selber schon als Jäger ein Fauxpas passiert. Tab-Taste für Autofokus auf das nächste Ziel. Dummerweise erwischt du aber die nächste Mobgruppe, schießt und hast gleich drei frische Mobs gepullt. Ja, das ist Mist. Allersings stehe ich auch für solche Fehler grade und entschuldige mich.

Ich bin der Letzte, der seine Kollegen verrecken lässt wegen einem dummen Fehler. Im Raid-TS ein geflüsterts "Ups" eines DD bedeutet zwar meist einen gewaltigen Aderenalin Ausschuss, und einen Pulsschlag wie bei einem freien Fall aus dem Flugzeug. Aber deswegen den Raid sterben lassen?

Aber UNGEDULD ist kein Grund. Wer nicht warten kann, lernt es zu warten. Auf dem Weg vom Geistheiler bis zur Instanz hat man viel Zeit zum nachdenken.


----------



## Feldheld (17. Oktober 2010)

Kloster-Friedhof, nehme ich an. Naja, da hab ich auch meine einschlägigen Erfahrungen mit meiner Tankadine gemacht. Die Tankadine kann - dank Account-Items - theoretisch die komplette Instanz pullen. Wenn die DD-Pappnasen sie ließen. Dumm, dümmer, DD. Zu dumm zum Glücklichwerden. Das groteske ist, daß von denen meist die Antwort kommt "hab nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit", wenn man sie auf ihr sinnloses Rumpullen anspricht. Als würde a) ihr schwachsinniges Verhalten die Instanz allen Ernstes beschleunigen und als wäre b) der Friedhof ne irgendwie längliche Ini und nicht die mit Abstand kürzeste von allen.

Allerdings halte ich diese Rache/Bestrafungsstrategie für Mist. Ein guter Tank braucht Führungsqualitäten, er muß Dominanz und Souveränität ausstrahlen. Kleine diabloische Freude am Tod von Mitspielern erzeugt das Gegenteil. 

Ich habe gerade mit der Tankadine eben wegen der vielen chaotischen Runs in den mittleren Leveln viel dazugelernt über gute Führung. 

Daher ein paar Tips (soll nicht von oben herab sein, einfach nur von Tank zu Tank):


Die meisten DD in den niederen Leveln folgen hirnlos dem, der als erstes losrennt. Also als Tank besser nicht länger als nötig am Spawnpunkt rumhängen, sondern als erstes gleich mal ganz vorn hinstellen oder schon anfangen, kommt auf die Gruppe an. Laß Dir nicht am Anfang schon von einem DD die Führung abnehmen. Wird trotzdem oft genug in kindischer Fight werden mit den üblichen Verdächtigen.
Wenn Du viel pullen kannst und willst, gib gleich am Anfang die kurze, aber klare Order aus: "kein Schaden, kein Heal bevor ich die Pulls zusammen hab!!". Hat mir damals extrem viel Verbesserung gebracht. Wirkte geradezu Wunder! 
Sei großzügig, strahle Relaxtheit aus! Wenn ein DD sich nicht dran hält, erstmal ignorieren, vielleicht wars ein Unfall. Kommts öfter vor, bitte höflich darum, das einzustellen. Macht er weiter und ists wirklich nervig und nicht harmlos in den Konsequenzen für die Gruppe, gib eine letzte Warnung und drohe Kick an, ansonsten laß ihn machen, solange er die anderen nicht mitzieht. 
Merkst Du, daß die Mehrheit der Gruppe mit dem pullenden Hampelmann sympathisiert und nicht hinter dem Tank steht, porte Dich raus und bitte höflich, gekickt zu werden. Diskutiere nicht, gehe nicht auf Flames ein, ignore regelt.


----------



## Feldheld (17. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Mir ist doch selber schon als Jäger ein Fauxpas passiert. Tab-Taste für Autofokus auf das nächste Ziel.



Das automatische weiterballern nach Tab kannste in den Optionen abschalten. Hab ich auch lange nicht gewußt.


----------



## Kerosin22 (17. Oktober 2010)

@ TE find ich geil mach ich als Tank in ICC ned mal anders. Wer die aggro zieht bevor ich se hab der darf se sich behalten ganz einfach.
Und in Hc´s naja da tanken die dd´s eh scho da versuch ich so viel dmg zu machen wie es geh.
(als Tank anmelden und DD machen hat man schnell ne Ini ^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (17. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank nach jedem Trash pack 2 Minuten dumm rumsteht pull ich auch.
> 
> Heutzutage brauch doch ehh niemand mehr Tanks in Heros.


Wäre ich der Tank oder Heiler dann, wärst du alle 2 Minuten tot und könntest immer wieder in die Ini laufen.


----------



## Azddel (17. Oktober 2010)

Seidem der Patch draußen ist, sind Tanks in Hero-inis eigentlich vollkommen nutzlos geworden.

Habe in den letzten Tagen einigermaßen ausgiebig getestet und musste feststellen, dass ich als Bär erstmal doppelt so viel DPS mache wie vorher.

Das wird bei den DD nicht sehr viel anders sein. Man sieht dieses gesteigerte Schadenspotenzial ja auch daran, dass die Bosse maximal 15 Sekunden überleben. Meist sind sie früher am Ende. Sie tun mir fast ein wenig Leid.

Und wenn es dann der Fall ist, dass die DD vorstürmen und alles pullen, was bei 3 nicht auf den Bäumen ist, ja Gottchen, dann wechsel ich in die Katzenform, lehne mich zurück und warte, ob  ein Kommentar kommt. Falls sich ein einzelner DD speziell hervortut im Pullen und Aggrohalten, dann sage ich im Chat an: "XYZ tankt jetzt". Meist herrscht dann kurze Verwirrung und angenehme Ruhe und mir wird mein rechtmäßiges Amt wieder übertragen oder wir machen weiter wie zuvor und hampeln so durch die Instanz durch, was meist ästhetisch nicht so wertvoll ist, aber auch seinen Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Oktober 2010)

grundsätzlich bin ich auch der meinung, dass der tank pullt und die dds ihr aggro so niedrig wie möglich halten.

aber ich muss muffin88 und lord just voll und ganz zustimmen. wenn die ini gt läuft und man eh so durch rusht habe ich lieber ein paar übermütige DDs die viel schaden machen, als wenn sich die ini hinzieht wie kaugummi, weil die DDs sich nicht trauen schaden zumachen, aus angst mal aggro zu ziehen. die spott fähigkeit ist nicht zum pullen da, sondern um die fehlende aggro auszugleichen.

und wer sich als heiler so aufregt, mal wirklich heilen zu müssen hat den falschen beruf gewählt. zu BC war es normal dass man alle par mobgruppen mal reggen musste.


----------



## Müsst ihrs wissen? (17. Oktober 2010)

Epic 


Würd ich gleich so machen ... Wieso sollte man dan Erst Tanken .  An Tank und Heiler Ihrer stelle hätt ich einfach schaden gemacht und dan gesagt : Ihr Wollt ja tanken dan machen wir Dmg 

Habs mal in nem Icc 25er Hardmode so gemacht ^^ der Pala muss ja UMBEDINGT Mit Zorn rumrennen und der andre pala ( Heiler auch mit Zorn) Muss ihn ja heilen ... Wir alle aufs Luftschiff Ich zorn aus und er beide gekillt und dan ham wa se gekickt ^^


----------



## Tyngir (17. Oktober 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Sign.



Me too.

Habe zwar noch nie getankt und das letzte mal Heal war ich bei ROM, aber ich kann dem ganzen nur zustimmen.
Aber im Zweifelsfall, ihr wisst doch:

Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank schuld.
Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler schuld.
Und stirbt der DD, der is' selber schuld !

In diesem Sinne....

Tyngir


----------



## Müsst ihrs wissen? (17. Oktober 2010)

Tyngir schrieb:


> Me too.
> 
> Habe zwar noch nie getankt und das letzte mal Heal war ich bei ROM, aber ich kann dem ganzen nur zustimmen.
> Aber im Zweifelsfall, ihr wisst doch:
> ...



Falsch ...
Stirbt der Heiler , Tank seine schuld.
Stirbt der Tank , Heal seine schuld .
Wipe , Hunter seine schuld  xDDD


----------



## Ari7000 (17. Oktober 2010)

Genau richtig so.........
Ich mache es auch so....oder wenn DD´s das öfter machen aber der Tank trotzdem noch abspottet bekommt der dd kein Heal.......

Mhm und zum Nur der Tank.......Also ich habe noch meinen Hunter und der darf auch pullen^^
Also wenn es ihm gesagt wird.....sonst muss der dd warten
Das Ist meine Meinung


----------



## Braamséry (17. Oktober 2010)

DasNonPlusUltra schrieb:


> ganz erlich ohne alles zulesen wusst ich gleich fail egal wie wer seine klasse spielt im grunde liegt es an der kom. egal von welcher seite aus tank heal dd lernt doch mal einfach zusammen zuspielen grade jetzt !!!
> 
> und hier nen fred zu erstellen jaja die bösen dds lächerlich les da nur raus das weder der tank noch der healer mal ne ansage von anfang an machen konnten und dann solln die unwissenden dds die deppen sein - aha, kopf kratz
> 
> ...



Sec, jetzt bitte mit Punkt, Komma und richtiger Grammatik. Dann könnt man drüber nachdenken mehr als die drei groß geschrieben Worte zu lesen bei denen ich mir immernoch nicht sicher bin was das Letzte bedeuten soll.

Zusammenspielen wenn die DDs auf Ego machen, hmm. Da kommt mir die Frage ob die das wollen.


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Sec, jetzt bitte mit Punkt, Komma und richtiger Grammatik. Dann könnt man drüber nachdenken mehr als die drei groß geschrieben Worte zu lesen bei denen ich mir immernoch nicht sicher bin was das Letzte bedeuten soll.



Ich mache mir wirklich langsam Sorgen um meinem Geisteszustand, weil ich das glaub ich verstehe. 

Er meint "Zusammenspiel großes Fragezeichen".


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Oktober 2010)

Tyngir schrieb:


> Me too.
> 
> Habe zwar noch nie getankt und das letzte mal Heal war ich bei ROM, aber ich kann dem ganzen nur zustimmen.
> Aber im Zweifelsfall, ihr wisst doch:
> ...



nein stirbt der DD heiler seine schuld...ich bin auch heiler und egal wer stirbt (es sei den er ist schneller tot als meine cast zeit) ist der heiler es schuld. die heiler sind zum HEILEN da.



Braamséry schrieb:


> Sec, jetzt bitte mit Punkt, Komma und richtiger Grammatik. Dann könnt man drüber nachdenken mehr als die drei groß geschrieben Worte zu lesen bei denen ich mir immernoch nicht sicher bin was das Letzte bedeuten soll.
> 
> Zusammenspielen wenn die DDs auf Ego machen, hmm. Da kommt mir die Frage ob die das wollen.



das problem ist nur dass der TE und sein tank auf ego gemacht haben so á la: "wir sind tank/heal, wir brauchen uns nur um uns kümmern, wenn ihr schaden bekommt ist es euer problem."


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. Oktober 2010)

Vorab deine reaktion war vollkommen richtig.

Viele DD´ler werden sich mit Cata wundern wieso es nichtmehr nach ihrer Nase geht. Alles einsammeln und Bomben ist nicht mehr. Nein die guten alten Zeiten ala x wird gesheept und y gestunnt werden Priorität haben und NUR das ZIEL vom TANK wird angegriffen, wer der meinung ist den rest der Gruppe zu Pullen hat halt Pech und muss laufen.

Viele Talente die im Zauberbuch verstauben müssen wieder benutzt werden, bis diese Verwöhnten "Der Tank sammelt alles und ich Bombe rein" spieler kapieren wie der Hase läuft wird ne weile dauern.

Damit meine ich hauptsächlich die Leute die erst mit BC oder gar mit WotLK eingestiegen sind kennen nichtmal ansaztweise was es damals zu MC zeiten hieß dem Tank ANTANKEN zu lassen.

und ganz ehrlich Dog, ich hätte an deiner stelle besagten Mage und Jäger auch sterben lassen oder wenn ich die krone gehabt hätte sogar rausgeschmissen wegen persönlicher Beleidigung.

mfg


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein stirbt der DD heiler seine schuld...ich bin auch heiler und egal wer stirbt (es sei den er ist schneller tot als meine cast zeit) ist der heiler es schuld. die heiler sind zum HEILEN da.



Das ist jetzt vielleicht noch so. 

Wenn ich die neue Mechanik richtig verstanden habe, und die Videos die ich sah, richtig deute, wird in Cataclysm dein Hauptaugenmerk als Heiler allein auf dem Tank liegen. Die DDs müssen mit Abfallprodukten der Heilung (Bissl Gruppenheilung und was es da so gibt) auskommen und müssen selbst sehen, wie sie länger überleben.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt vielleicht noch so.
> 
> Wenn ich die neue Mechanik richtig verstanden habe, und die Videos die ich sah, richtig deute, wird in Cataclysm dein Hauptaugenmerk als Heiler allein auf dem Tank liegen. Die DDs müssen mit Abfallprodukten der Heilung (Bissl Gruppenheilung und was es da so gibt) auskommen und müssen selbst sehen, wie sie länger überleben.



zeit für nen hot ist immer und der entscheidet oft über leben und tot. natürlich muss der tank überleben, weil sonst alle sterben. das ist auch jetzt schon so. wenn der tank und ein dd zu sterben drohen werde ich immer den tank heilen. aber wenn alle dds tot sind und kein schaden mehr kommt stehen wir auch vor einem problem. also versuche ich natürlich ALLE am leben zu halten. nur hat der tank halt höchste prioität.

Edit: nur die meißten hier scheinen sich für so wichtig zu halten, dass sie meinen, die DDs durch heal entzug erziehen zu müssen. ich persönlich rege mih auch über dauerpullende DDs auf aber ich finde wenn ich ihn einfach nicht heile mache ich einen genauso gravierenden fehler wie der DD.

Aufgabenverteilung meiner meinung nach:

Tank: pullt und hält alle mobs auf sich. ob durch *spot* oder einfach nur durch schaden. wenn wer aggro zieht holt er sich den mob zurück.
heal: hällt ALLE am leben mit. bevorzugt den tank aber auch DDs die aggro ziehen.
DD: macht soviel schaden wie *nötig* und versucht dabei so wenig aggro wie *möglich* zu machen. wenn er aggro zieht benutzt er halt aggro verringernde fähigkeiten.

wenn einer seine aufgabe nicht richtig erfüllt müssen die anderen das halt ausbaden.. man ist immerhin eine *gruppe *und nicht 5 einzelne personen


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Also das nur der Tank pullt kenn ich anders. Ich mach mit paar Gildenmitglieder jeden Abend Heros und das ohne Tank. mit 2 Hexer ein Healer Dudu und nem Schurken und natürlich mit mir dem Dk der DD ist aber trozdem tankt (naja versucht) Bei uns pullt jeder wirklich jeder auch der Heiler.  Manchmal mehrere Mobgruppen. Wir schaffen es aber trozdem mit Erfolge.


----------



## FloMax267 (17. Oktober 2010)

Super Sache.

Ich für meinen Teil bin auch DD. Es kann immer mal wieder passieren, das man Aggro kriegt, aber wenn DD´s sich so (zenriert) verhalten find ich euer Verhalten absolut klasse.
Weiter so :-)


----------



## Hoelzl (17. Oktober 2010)

würd auch kein dd der immer pullt heilen... mein motto ist immer wer pullt obwohl er kein tank ist kann sich auch heilen obwohl er kein heal ist


----------



## FloMax267 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hoelzl schrieb:


> würd auch kein dd der immer pullt heilen... mein motto ist immer wer pullt obwohl er kein tank ist kann sich auch heilen obwohl er kein heal ist



lol 	hast recht


----------



## Makku (17. Oktober 2010)

Interessant ist aber doch an diesem Verhalten von DD´s, wie sich die Zukunft der Hero-Inis auf 85 entwickelt...

Sind diese Spieler tatsächlich so WoTLK-verwöhnt? Oder beherrschen Sie Ihren Char dennoch? 

Wird ein während LK hochgespielter Magier wissen, was CC bedeutet? Oder wundert er sich nur, warum das Schaf aus der
Fertigkeitenleiste nicht in seinem Haustierrepertoire auftaucht?

Ich persönlich bin gespannt. 

Aber bis dahin ist es immer wieder erfrischend, solche Geschichten zu lesen^^


----------



## Killerbeef (17. Oktober 2010)

> nein stirbt der DD heiler seine schuld...ich bin auch heiler und egal wer stirbt (es sei den er ist schneller tot als meine cast zeit) ist der heiler es schuld. die heiler sind zum HEILEN da.



Bin da anderer auffassung. Der DD ist dazu da, Schaden zu machen, und nicht die Mobs zu tanken, denn dafür gibt es ja den Tank. Wenn also irgendein Spinner meint, er müsse Tanken und dadurch stirbt, kann ich dazu nur sagen: Fail.
Der Healer macht in so einer Situation alles richtig, ebenso der Tank. Bisschen Zeit sollte doch noch sein...
Mfg


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Oktober 2010)

@FallenAngel88

Heilst du einen tankenden DD, generierst du Aggro auf sein Target. 

Stirbt der DD oder vanished/eisblockt/totstellt er, hast du die Aggro. 

Derzeit ist das eher nur ein kleines Problem, weil die Mobs zuhauen wie kleine Mädchen, aber das wird sich ändern.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> @FallenAngel88
> 
> Heilst du einen tankenden DD, generierst du Aggro auf sein Target.
> 
> ...



auch heiler haben aggro verringernde zauber. und wenn der (so wie du ihn nennst) tankende dd und ich sterben hat der tank versagt. nur weil andere sich falsch verhalten, brauche ich nicht aufhören meinen job zu machen. es bringt niemanden etwas, wenn man alle sterben lässt nur weil sie sich falsch verhalten.


----------



## FloMax267 (17. Oktober 2010)

Fehler macht jeder, das steht gar nicht zur Debatte, es geht um die, die es, nennen wir es mal "absichtlich", also trotz man sie darauf hinweist, immer wieder so machen, da kann man dann nur noch absicht unterstellen und die haben es dann nicht anders verdient


----------



## MayoAmok (17. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> auch heiler haben aggro verringernde zauber. und wenn der (so wie du ihn nennst) tankende dd und ich sterben hat der tank versagt. nur weil andere sich falsch verhalten, brauche ich nicht aufhören meinen job zu machen. es bringt niemanden etwas, wenn man alle sterben lässt nur weil sie sich falsch verhalten.



Wenn der DD unbeabsichtigt Aggro zieht, und sich danach richtig verhält, mag das richtig sein.

Sollte aber der DD das vorsätzlich tun (darum geht es ja auch hier hauptsächlich) und du machst mit ihm gemeinsame Sache, indem du dieses Verhalten unterstützt, hat nicht der Tank Schuld an eurem Tod, sondern ihr habt dann Schuld am Tod der gesamten Gruppe.


----------



## No_ones (17. Oktober 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> "Aggro ist epich und Seelengebunden" danach würd ich eigentlich immer handeln.
> Man muss die DD´s heute einfache in einer kurzen Leine haben (nix gegen dich dog ;P ) sondst klappt das in raids etc. auch nicht.
> 
> Also: Gut gemacht
> ...



wir dds stehen auf leinen und das ganze leder zeugs *knurr* ( schurke)


----------



## ZerocxVII (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht was manche Tanks und Heiler haben wenn ich mir mal nen Mob overnuke der eh schon tot ist bevor die bei mir ist. Kann ja immer noch zur Not Wirbeln, Wurzen oder Kicken. 
In den neue Heros werde ich wahrscheinlich Mobs kiten damit auf den Tank weniger schaden reinkommt bzw cc einsetzen oder mal nen heal raushauen.^^

Ps: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## TheWoody (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch (Hobby-) Tank, spiele gerade mit ner Freundin nen Protadin hoch, sie ist Heal-Dudu.

'Wer den Heiler vera*scht, der läuft' ist auch mein Motto. Gestern war im Kloster auch so ne Kachel, war Friedhof, ich zieh die 1. Mobs im großen Raum am Anfang raus, bevor wieder die halbe ini addet. Schreib ich sogar noch was von 'ich zieh die um die Ecke' in den Chat, pulle mit dem Schild des Rächers, da charget auch schon der Warri in die Mobgruppe, ich spotte erstmal net ab, da Caster unter den Mobs warn und Schild eben CD hatte, hab ich 'Komm bitte um die Ecke' geschrieben. Keine Reaktion. Dann rennt er, als wärn Bananen rationiert, in die nächsten Mobs rein -> tot. Ich pack Weihe und den Heiligen Zorn aus, zieh die 50%-Blase und, oh Wunder, mit Taktik und einigen CDs gingen die Mobs auch down, der Warri wird gerezzt, rennt, während die ganze Grp oom war und saufend am Boden saß, in die nächsten Gruppen, stirbt natürlich, keiner hats eingesehn, ihm zur Hilfe zu eilen. Dann haben wir ihn auch liegen gelassen, kicken ging in diesem Moment nicht.

Und was macht der Spaten? Lässt den Geist frei, rezzt sich beim Geistheiler und portet sich zurück in die ini. nach 5min konnten wir ihn dann kicken, der genannte Grund zur Wahl lautete: "nap" *g*

Aber das schlimmste an der Geschichte ist, dass er volle Erbstücke an hatte. Ich weiß net, ob er auf 80 auch so spielt, oder er ein 11jähriger ist, der sich einen ablacht, weil er uns in ner Inze bissl Stress machen kann.


----------



## mesp2201 (17. Oktober 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein stirbt der DD heiler seine schuld...ich bin auch heiler und egal wer stirbt (es sei den er ist schneller tot als meine cast zeit) ist der heiler es schuld. die heiler sind zum HEILEN da.
> das problem ist nur dass der TE und sein tank auf ego gemacht haben so á la: "wir sind tank/heal, wir brauchen uns nur um uns kümmern, wenn ihr schaden bekommt ist es euer problem."



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ego lässt grüßen.
Kleiner Tip an die Jäger Fraktion. Läuft euch so ein Heiler über den Weg, dann ändert mal den Focus für eure Irreführung beim nächsten Boss :-)
Ist der Heiler dann down, der Tank evtl auch, stellt ihr euch tot und wartet biss die zurückkommen.

Logisch, im Zweifelsfalle hat immer ein DD schuld, und die Jäger sind sowieo an allem schuld. Das aber evtl. der Tank einfach nicht tanken kann oder der heal nicht healen das kommt dann nicht in den Sinn. Erst vorgestern haben wir nen Tank erfolgreich rausgewählt, weil er es einfach nicht drauf hatte zu tanken.

Ihr lieben tanks und heals die so denken wie der TE, ihr könnt ja mal versuchen die NPC's totzutanken, mal schauen wie weit ihr da kommt.


----------



## pharazon/anub (17. Oktober 2010)

mach ich genauso^^ auch als tank anwendbar, habe mit meinem Pala desöfteren das Problem, interessanter weise fast immer warris, das diese einfach mal chargen wärend ich noch mana tanke ( war vor patch 4.01) und wenn es mir zu doof wurde , bin ich sitzen geblieben^^ und dankenswerter weise machen die heals dann meist auch kein finger krum^^


----------



## Kremlin (17. Oktober 2010)

du diabolisches genie.


----------



## Muffin88 (17. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt ne kleine Faustregel zu wotlk.

Wenn ein DD der nicht gerade total überequipt ist aggro zieht obwohl das mob am tank war/ist, ist der Tank schuld (ausnahme riesen gruppen von 10+ gegnern)

Wer seinen Job als tank versteht (der besteht nämlich zu mehr als nur DefCDs zu zünden und seine stumpfe aggro-rota zu fahren, da gehört nämlich auch max TPS dazu) der muss nur selten mal 1 mob von nem DD wegspotten und das mob stirbt dann meistens noch während der tauntdauer und wenn nicht reicht ein schildschlag/ne rache/bloodboil/Runestrike etc, ansonsten hat man als tank wohl was falsch gemacht


----------



## Fusselbirne (17. Oktober 2010)

Muffin88 schrieb:


> Es gibt ne kleine Faustregel zu wotlk.
> 
> Wenn ein DD der nicht gerade total überequipt ist aggro zieht obwohl das mob am tank war/ist, ist der Tank schuld (ausnahme riesen gruppen von 10+ gegnern)
> 
> Wer seinen Job als tank versteht (der besteht nämlich zu mehr als nur DefCDs zu zünden und seine stumpfe aggro-rota zu fahren, da gehört nämlich auch max TPS dazu) der muss nur selten mal 1 mob von nem DD wegspotten und das mob stirbt dann meistens noch während der tauntdauer und wenn nicht reicht ein schildschlag/ne rache/bloodboil/Runestrike etc, ansonsten hat man als tank wohl was falsch gemacht


Tjo,das war aber in diesem Fall nicht das Problem,sonst würde ich dir da zustimmen.Die DD´s sind einfach als ERSTER (!!!) vorgerannt,noch vor dem Tank und dachten wohl,dass sie irgendwie dicke Rüstung/Fell hätten und Newbie Tanks spielen wollten.Dafür (ich war/bin nämlich auch Tank) hab ich dann auch kein Verständnis und finds daher auch lustig,wenn der Heiler am selben Strang zieht wie der Tank und die sterben lässt.Entweder dann kapieren es die DD´s,wer welche Aufgabe eigentlich hat oder sie sterben solange,bis ihre Rüstung so kaputt ist,dass sie dort als Tarzan kämpfen können.


----------



## M0LiTZ (17. Oktober 2010)

yaaa genau sinnloser thread ... extrem langweilig ...ich dachte jetzt kommt was witziges aber nein was alltägliches


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

M0LiTZ schrieb:


> yaaa genau sinnloser thread ... extrem langweilig ...ich dachte jetzt kommt was witziges aber nein was alltägliches



Ist nicht häufig grade das Alltägliche das witzige ?


----------



## sam72 (17. Oktober 2010)

hmmm. vergleich....der motorrad-fahrer fuhr zu schnell und überholte nen arzt der unterwegs zur arbeit ist. er verunglückt und landet bei ihm in der notaufnahme. ist es jetzt richtig, das der arzt den motorrad-fahrer sterben lässt, weil er vorher den arzt überholt hat?


tja. kommt auf den standpunkt an. 

....


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

sam72 schrieb:


> hmmm. vergleich....der motorrad-fahrer fuhr zu schnell und überholte nen arzt der unterwegs zur arbeit ist. er verunglückt und landet bei ihm in der notaufnahme. ist es jetzt richtig, das der arzt den motorrad-fahrer sterben lässt, weil er vorher den arzt überholt hat?
> 
> 
> tja. kommt auf den standpunkt an.
> ...



Sofern der Motoradfahrer die Möglichkeit hat sich durch Betreten der Straße wiederzubleben jederzeit.

Ansonsten eher nicht.

Sorry der Veglich hinkt nicht nur, der sitzt im Rollstuhl


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Oktober 2010)

sam72 schrieb:


> hmmm. vergleich....der motorrad-fahrer fuhr zu schnell und überholte nen arzt der unterwegs zur arbeit ist. er verunglückt und landet bei ihm in der notaufnahme. ist es jetzt richtig, das der arzt den motorrad-fahrer sterben lässt, weil er vorher den arzt überholt hat?
> 
> 
> tja. kommt auf den standpunkt an.
> ...



kann man natürlich absolut vergleichen. Das ist nicht mal Äpfel mit Birnen sondern schon Johannisbeeren mit Melonen.


----------



## Wiglaf (17. Oktober 2010)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es seit Monaten einen Thread im Heiler-Forum von wow-europe: 

http://forums.wow-eu...816843494&sid=3


Wenn ich mir 90% der Beiträge hier durchlese wird mir schlecht. Diese Einstellung "Warum lasse ich die DDs sterben? Weil ich es kann!" zeigt, dass einige Spieler nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden haben, was ein Gruppenspiel bedeutet. 

Wiglaf


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Oktober 2010)

Du hast zwar keinen Erziehungsauftrag ... aber ich machs genau so.


----------



## Fusselbirne (17. Oktober 2010)

Wiglaf schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir 90% der Beiträge hier durchlese wird mir schlecht. Diese Einstellung "Warum lasse ich die DDs sterben? Weil ich es kann!" zeigt, dass einige Spieler nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden haben, was ein Gruppenspiel bedeutet.
> 
> Wiglaf


Sag das mal den DD´s und versuch ihnen mal etwas davon beizubringen.Ich glaube du würdest eher den Friedensnobelpreis bekommen,ehe DD´s was dazulernen (mal die wirklichen neuen Spieler ausgeschlossen,ich gehe hier auf die Mehrheit,die lernressistenten DD´s,an).


----------



## Gnarl1337 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Hat sich in den Jahren eben so in den Hirnen festgefressen, das DDs einfach drauf los ballern können, Aggro war nie ein Problem.
> 
> Sei(t) froh, das du nicht am Patchtag AK25 gegangen bist ;-)
> 
> Thoravon hat glatt 10 Prozent Gewicht verloren, so viel ist der hin und her gerannt ! :-D


[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Zu dem Problem, ich steh ganz auf eurer Seite, ich mach das auch immer wenn die DDs meinen sie könnten pullen. [/font]


----------



## Ilunadin (17. Oktober 2010)

Alles was ich zum ach so schweren Tank sage ist folgendes: Wer zu Classic und BC tanken konnte,für den ist das jetzt nichts neues.

Anpullzeit war mehr als nur normal und hat das tanken zu einer "ehrenhaften" SAche innerhalb der Gruppe gemacht. WotLK spielte ich wegen dem "Charge Thunderclap Agggrooooooo" nichtmehr.Das war einfach kein tanken. Gut gemacht raindog =)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Allesd was ich zum ach so schweren Tank sage ist folgendes: Wer zu Classic udn BC tanken konnte,für den ist das jetzt nichts neues.



ja vorallem der classic krieger tank ne?..........


----------



## Oberon86 (17. Oktober 2010)

hätte ich als heiler nicht anders gemacht ... aber die leute werden sehen wie weit sie damit kommen .... in cata kann sich keiner so ein mist leisten zumindest am anfang ...

mfg


----------



## Deis (17. Oktober 2010)

Dem Ohrensammler und dem Dog kann ich nur mal wieder zustimmen.
Mir ist es, sei es aeusseren Umstaenden verdankt, vergoennt die Zeit zu haben Tanks, Heiler und DDs, in dieser Reihenfolge, zu spielen.


Als Tank passiert es mir durchaus, dass mir mal die Aggro verloren geht weil ich einmal zuviel oder zuwenig durchtabbe. Dann spotte ich mal eben kurz ab, oder oder oder. Nach dem Mob dann immer von einem kurzen "Sorry" untermalt.
Als Heiler kommt es durchaus vor, dass mir mal ein DD wegstirbt weil meine Finger nicht schnell genug klicken oder im falschen Moment das Telefon klingelt oder oder oder. Nach dem Mob wird dann gerezzt, untermalt von einem "Sorry" mit der Erklaerung was net klappte.
Als DDler kommt es durchaus mal vor, dass ich Aggro ziehe weil ich einen falschen Skill in der Leiste erwische und pervers Aggro ziehe, weil ich zu nahe am Mob stehe und einen Bodypull verursache oder oder oder. Das wird in der Regel immer mit einem dreifach "Sorry" kommentiert und fuer den Rest der Ini halte ich mich verschaemt in der letzten Ecke, und meinen Mund.
Das sind soweit die Kernelemente.


Habe ich als Tank jedoch eine Person dabei die wieder und wieder Aggro zieht, auf Anfragen garnicht reagiert, kein Hallo von sich gab, immer vor mir laeuft, spotte ich auch nicht mehr zurueck. Meistens weil der CD vom Spott nicht reicht und ich somit nicht spotten kann. Tja. Shit happens. Hier gibt es nun zwei Moeglichkeiten:

Der Heiler, heilt was das Zeugs haelt
Der Heiler laesst das Aggro-Monster umfallen.
Beides unterliegt nicht meiner Kompetenz.


Bin ich als Heiler unterwegs sind die Moeglichkeiten unendlich groeßer. Meisten versuche ich zu heilen was das Zeugs haelt, zuende alle CDs. Vorrang hat, muss man leider so sagen, immer der Tank. Sind also der Tank und ein DDler in Bedraengnis, bekommt der Tank die meiste Aufmerksamkeit. Laesst der DDler jedoch trotz massiver Aggro nicht vom Mob, macht mal einen Moment nur Autohit, oder zuendet einen Aggroreducer, lasse ich ihn umfallen. Er wird auch NOCH gerezzt. All dies funktioniert immer unter Kommunikation mit dem Tank. Laesst er trotzdem nicht von der Aggro ab wird er auch irgendwann nicht mehr gerezzt, oder ich rezze ihn nur noch und heile nicht mehr ... kostet weniger Mana.



Dass ich als Tank sterbe, kommt eigentlich nie vor, muss also hier nicht erwaehnt werden.
Dass ich als DDler Aerger bekomme, kommt eigentlich auch nie vor, ist also auch nicht erwaehnenswert.


----------



## Ilunadin (17. Oktober 2010)

Wiglaf schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung "Warum lasse ich die DDs sterben? Weil ich es kann!" zeigt, dass einige Spieler nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden haben, was ein Gruppenspiel bedeutet.
> 
> Wiglaf




Seit WotLK in die Vollen ging habe ich SOWAS sowieso nichtmehr gesehen.


----------



## dilgarr (17. Oktober 2010)

hmm
eigendlich normal.tank vor rest nach.aber lich king hat es einen ja auch abgewöhnt.und die haufen °°ich bin der beste, weiss auch alles, und hab den längsten°°
gehen einem eh bischen auf den nerv.vorralem versteh ich tanks die nicht mehr tanken wollen weils echt anstrengen ist.dauern alle an die hände zu nehmen und es zu erkären warum und wieso man ein tank seine arbeit machen lassen solte.


----------



## Fusselbirne (17. Oktober 2010)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Alles was ich zum ach so schweren Tank sage ist folgendes: Wer zu Classic und BC tanken konnte,für den ist das jetzt nichts neues.


Schön gesagt.


----------



## greganorius (17. Oktober 2010)

hier geht es nicht um dds die mal aggro ziehen, sondern um die dds die meinen tank spielen zu müssen. dies ist nun mal ein gruppenspiel bei dem jeder eine festgelegte aufgabe hat. und die aufgabe des dds besteht nun mal nicht daraus, mobgruppen zu pullen sondern auf angetankte mobs schaden zu machen!
wenn also der dd meint pullen zu müssen hällt er sich nicht an die ihm zukommende aufgabe und stört damit massiv die gesammte gruppe, aggiert also egoistisch. ich bin der meinung das man es weder dem tank noch dem heiler verübeln kann, ihm nach ein oder zweimalige auforderung das pullen zu unterlassen, sterben zu lassen.
ich will damit nicht sagen das alle dds so sind. ich kenne auch tanks die absolut ohne karten sind und meinen mit angetankten gruppen weiter rennen zu müssen so das sinnvolles dmg machen nicht möglich ist.
meiner meinung nach sollte jeder sich mal darüber gedanken machen was seine aufgabe innerhalb der gruppe er hat und sich auch daran halten. und pullen vom dd gehöhrt nun mal absolut NICHT zu seinen aufgaben.
ich für meinen fall freue mich schon auf cata. dort wird sich sehr schnell zeigen wer seine klasse spielen kann oder wer besser zu einem solospiel wechseln sollte weil er es nicht gebacken bekommt sich in einer gruppe einzufügen und die ihm zugedachten aufgaben zu erfüllen.


----------



## Muffin88 (17. Oktober 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Tjo,das war aber in diesem Fall nicht das Problem,sonst würde ich dir da zustimmen.Die DD´s sind einfach als ERSTER (!!!) vorgerannt,noch vor dem Tank und dachten wohl,dass sie irgendwie dicke Rüstung/Fell hätten und Newbie Tanks spielen wollten.Dafür (ich war/bin nämlich auch Tank) hab ich dann auch kein Verständnis und finds daher auch lustig,wenn der Heiler am selben Strang zieht wie der Tank und die sterben lässt.Entweder dann kapieren es die DD´s,wer welche Aufgabe eigentlich hat oder sie sterben solange,bis ihre Rüstung so kaputt ist,dass sie dort als Tarzan kämpfen können.



Nehmen wir an ein Schurke stürmt vor....der hat keine AOEs, 1 donnerknall und du hast die aggro, vorher bersiwut gezündet und voila, greifst einfach nur das Ziel des schurken an um die aggro des Schurkenziels zu bekommen.

Nehmen wir an ein Hunter pullt WORST case mit Multishot1 mob wird angestürmt, 1 gespottet, dem anderen verpasst man nen Schildschlag und dann haut man den donnerknall raus.

Ich würds ja verstehen wenn sich ein Pala in nem weiträumigen bereich beschwert (auch wenn er nen hübschen pseudo-AE spott hat) aber n Krieger?


----------



## Raindog (17. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sofern der Motoradfahrer die Möglichkeit hat sich durch Betreten der Straße wiederzubleben jederzeit.
> 
> Ansonsten eher nicht.
> 
> Sorry der Veglich hinkt nicht nur, der sitzt im Rollstuhl




Ausgezeichnet Mister Bond....


Mal ernsthaft: Ich hab den Sinn des Vergleichs nicht einmal verstanden. Was hat das RL damit zu tun, wenn sich ein paar DD's affig aufführen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

Wiglaf schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema gibt es seit Monaten einen Thread im Heiler-Forum von wow-europe:
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...816843494&sid=3
> 
> ...



Ok, sofern Gruppenspiel bedeutet, dass ich als DD ungefragt die Rolle des Tanks übernehme weil es mir nicht schnell genug geht, dann habs ich es tatsächlich nicht verstanden,


----------



## DreiHaare (17. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist es jetzt mehrfach passiert, dass ich die übereifrigen DD´s auch weiterhin wie früher geheilt habe. Leider nur mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich durch die Heilung die Aggro hatte - wie früher eben. Es gibt neuerdings vor der ersten Mobgruppe in der Ini einen Hinweis für zu eifrige DD´s und über die Ini noch eine Verwarnung für die, die es einfach nicht kapieren wollen. Danach war es das mit der Heilung, falls sie absichtlich Aggro ziehen sollten.
Ich sehe echt nicht ein, wieso ich durch zuviel Heilung die Aggro haben sollte, dadurch verrecke und die Repkosten habe, nur weil manche es nicht schnallen wollen. Und NEIN, die verblichenen DD´s werden dann auch von mir nicht wiederbelebt.

Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten des Lernens, eine davon ist lernen durch Schmerzen.


----------



## sam72 (17. Oktober 2010)

nach der ganzen diskussion, und meinem beispiel, das keiner verstanden hat, sag ich nur eins....geht doch am besten mit 3 tanks und 2 heiler in eine instanz. dann braucht ihr euch nicht über einen dd aufzuregen


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

sam72 schrieb:


> nach der ganzen diskussion, und meinem beispiel, das keiner verstanden hat, sag ich nur eins....geht doch am besten mit 3 tanks und 2 heiler in eine instanz. dann braucht ihr euch nicht über einen dd aufzuregen



...oder aber mit beinem Tank, einem Heiler und 3 DDs die das System verstanden haben. Das wäre meine Idealbesetzung


----------



## Cryteki (17. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> wir dds stehen auf leinen und das ganze leder zeugs *knurr* ( schurke)



hee du hast mein sniper smiley geklaut ! Frechheit  ich habs zuerst geklaut


----------



## Kezpa (17. Oktober 2010)

kenn ich nur zu gut, als ich mit meim orc krieger als tank im kloster, wollte ich ne größere gruppe pullen so 5-10 gegner weil wir so schöne bomber hatten....dann bin ich grad am laufen und hab nur die pull aggro grad und das bei 5 gegnern will noch die andern 5 dazuholen lauf also zu denen hin dreh mich dann um stell mich in die ecke und will dann nen schönen donnerknall machen da wunder ich mich wo is die erste 5er grp hin --.--
die war einmal durche grp verteilt und hat jeden einzeln angegriffen...tja scheiße wenn man schon angreift wenn der tank netma aggro hat -.- sowas hass ich ja wie die pest kann es daher gut nachvollziehen wie sich die tanks fühlen müssen da ich eigentlich eingeschweißter ddler bin der auch am liebsten direkt drauflosbolzt aber da ich gut erfahrung habe in hero inis wo ich sehr oft auf tanks mit schwachem equip treffe und ich dann mit meinem T10 equip da is nix mit sofort drauflosklatchen^^...


----------



## serverdown (17. Oktober 2010)

Raindog normal mag ich keine Hordis aber du bist mir symphatisch :-). Obwohl ich ein DD spiele bin ich der Meinung richtig so ich hoffe die Gamer die so denken wie du werden sich vermehren.


----------



## serverdown (17. Oktober 2010)

Du hast es nicht verstanden aber spätestens mit Cata wird es dir dämmern.


Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn die Tanks nicht spotten und die Heiler nicht heilen, mache ich als DD eben auch keinen Schaden und kleb mich einfach abwesend an irgendeinen anwesenden Charakter.
> 
> Edit:
> Als Tank spotte ich immer ab und tu alles, damit die Mobs bei mir bleiben, auch wenn die DDs eindeutig zu schnell vorgehen. Nur weil andere scheisse spielen, muss man ja nicht selber auf das Verhaltensniveau einer gekochten Kartoffel sinken. Das nennt man glaub ich... ah "sozial sein"!


----------



## Gecko93 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich find das Verhalten voll in Ordnung.
Spätestens nach den Aussagen über den Beruf irgendwelcher Mütter, hätte ich ihm jedoch ein nettes Päckchen aus Kick+Igno+Ticket geschickt.
Ich spiele alle 3 Rollen im low-level Bereich und versuche immer möglichst gut zu spielen.
Legt es ein DD aber echt darauf an zu tanken, dann soll er halt tanken, aber ohne mich.
Mir meinem Mage lege ich auch beizeiten Cast-Stops ein, wenn mein Omen mich mittels rotem Leuchten und wahnsinnig nervenden Geräuschen, dezent auf Aggro-Überschuss hinweist.
Wenn der Tank nicht besser kann, dann kann er eben nicht besser und es dauert halt etwas länger.

MfG Kabim[DD],Kabango[Heal],Kaklopp[Tank]


----------



## Muffin88 (17. Oktober 2010)

serverdown schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden aber spätestens mit Cata wird es dir dämmern.



Woher kommt dieses Wunschdenken? Die schlechten tanks die sich heute beschweren weil sie keine aggro kriegen werden mit cata die gleichen DDs an der Strippe haben. Es strengt sich in Heros einfach keiner an weils einfach nix ernstes wien Raid is. Hero fehlgeschlagen? Naja auf zur nächsten!


----------



## Deligor (17. Oktober 2010)

tja...es ist höchste Zeit die ganzen Wotlk-verzogenen Spieler wieder umzuerziehen da diese mit Cata zu einem echten problem werden könnten.

Ich halte es für legitim, dass man stürmischen DDs nen Knüppel zwischen die Beine (Oder auch ins Gesicht) wirft, da es mitunter wirklich sehr lästig sein kann wenn man als Tank hinter Jedem Mob herrennen darf nur weil direkt AE ohne ende gespammt wird. 

Der schöne Spruch "Wer aggro hat darf sie behalten" ist momentan unangebracht, da kaum noch ein DD draufgeht wenn er Aggro hat...was sich mit Cata zwar ändern dürfte aber atm kratzt das kaum jemanden. Daraus folgt, dass es DDs eher witzig finden dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen, da es als Resultat ihres Monsterschadens anzusehen ist... ein erhoffter Lerneffekt bleibt jedoch aus.
Ich hab hier auch öfter gelesen, dass "overnuken" was anderes sei und man dafür quasi nicht den DD verantwortlich machen kann...warum?? Als DD sollte man sich nunmal dem Tank anpassen und wenn der Tank die Aggro des DDs nicht halten kann sollte der DD vielleicht mal Recount gegen Omen austauschen und einfach mal n paar Gänge zurückschrauben. Allerdings wird auch diese "Zurückhaltung" erst mit Cata wieder ein echtes Thema sein...da wie oben bereits erwähnt eben die DDs kaum noch am aggroziehen krepieren. Die Heiler können da kaum was gegen machen, da in den meisten heros die mobs so schnell liegen, dass selbst n stoffi noch überleben kann wenn er aggro hat...

Genaugenommen KANN es einfach nicht zuviel verlangt sein wenn man will das die DDs 3-4 sek (was genaugenommen schon ganz schön lang ist...) warten. Wer nichtmal in der Lage ist sich so lange zu gedulden sollte stark an sich arbeiten.

Mfg Del


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lasst uns das gemeine Volk der aggrohabenden Schadensausteiler in zwei Grüppchen aufteilen.
> 
> Da wären zum einen diejenigen, die aufgrund unvorsichtigen handlens, überraschendem Proc diverser Sonderfähigkeiten oder versehentlichem Druck eines unpassenden Icons die Aufmerksamkeit bösartiger Mobs auf sich ziehen und dies im Idealfall sogar noch bedauernd durch ein verschämtes "Ups" oder "sorry" kundtun.
> 
> ...



Wie immer ein sehr schöner Beitrag, liebster Ohrensammler.

Erst gestern habe ich wieder mein Glücksbärchi genommen (Stufe 49), um gewisse Gildenfreunden die Wartezeit auf den Dungeon zu vereinfachen. Das Bild war in beiden Instanzen dasselbe. Es gab jeweils 1 DD, der glaubte, das er genug Trefferpunkte besitzt, um mit ein wenig Heilung die Instanz durchzuziehen. So ergab sich das Bild, das diese DDs jeweils schonmal vorgerannt sind, während wir noch die Beute geplündert haben, um die nächsten Gegner zu bekämpfen / nach einem erstaunlichen "oh, meine TP gehen aber schnell runter" die Mobs vorbeibrachten, damit die Instanz so schnell wie möglich vorbei war.
Getreu Balus Motto "Probiers mal mit Gemütlichkeit" sah ich so manches mal, wie ich einen Mob gerade attackieren wollte, um etwas Wut aufbauen zu können, um die Aggro später halten zu können, wie sich der anvisierte Mob aber lieber umentschied, um seinen verbrannten Stein/Pelz zu rächen und stattdessen mich zu ignorieren. Was sollte ich schon groß tun. Ich kann nun jedes (=> Immer) hinterher rennen, um zu versuchen, Mister Mighty Hexer davon abzuhalten, Repkosten zu farmen oder eben warten, das der Hexer einen "Aggroreset" machte.
Nachdem ich einige Male die erste Wahl getroffen habe und anschließend mündliche Warnungen ausgesprochen habe, dass das doch mit Sicherheit nicht gesund sei und ich nicht weiß, ob die Krankenkasse d. Hexer dafür wirklich aufkommt, ließ ich ihn später einfach mal einen Bergriesen zum spielen, wobei der Heiler wie abgesprochen sich doch lieber um meine eigenen Mobs kümmerte.

Und genauso stapfe ich auch weiter durch meine Instanzen. Eben jene zufälligen Pulls werden brav abgespottet, genauso wie ich immer zur Gruppe gewandt stehe, um all zu übereifrige DDs mit Bombfertigkeiten zu retten, allerdings wird permanentes auf den Zehtreten bei den nächstbesten Mobs, während der Rest der Gruppe noch plündert/trinkt einfach ignoriert.

Ja, WoW ist ein Gruppenspiel. Und zu dem "seine Rolle spielen" gehört es eben auch, anderen ihre Rollen nicht zu erschweren. Wer das aber nicht einsieht, muss sich nicht wundern, ausgeschlossen zu werden.

Trotzaktionen wie auf Seite 1 oder 2 beschrieben (der Tank tankt nicht, der Heiler heilt nicht, dann mache ich eben keinen Schaden) führen übrigens ungewöhnlicher Weise oft zu einem Gruppenverlust bei mir selbst, is irgendwie so ne Reaktion...Ich laufe lieber noch ne Runde ein paar Minuten später, als mir von einem DD "haha ihr könnt mir nichts" auf der Nase tanzen zu lassen. Übrigens ist das unabhängig davon, ob ich mir selbst das warten "leisten" kann. Ich gehe lieber offline, als Leistungsverweigerung und Gruppenunfähigkeit zu belohnen.


----------



## Eyatrian (17. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Richtig so, mache ich nicht anders. Tank pullt und niemand sonst.



Der Tank und unter keinen Umständen jemand anders!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Oktober 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Der Tank und unter keinen Umständen jemand anders!!



Unter fast keinen 

Shakle- und Sheeppulls hatten dereinst schon ihre Berechtigung, aber auch den Vorteil vorher vom Tank angesagt zu werden.


----------



## Tai Guy (17. Oktober 2010)

Diejenigen, die über dieses Tankverhalten meckern, sind bestimmt solche DDs, die vor dem Tank herlaufen und voller Freude pullen. 
Wenn ein DD meint, er müsse vor mir her rennen und seine Pfeile, Messer und Frostblitze und was weiß ich was dem Mob entgegen werfen, bevor ich überhaupt den CD von meinem Schildchen habe ... Es ist zwar ungemütlich, auf einem Magier Schädel stehend zu kämpfen, aber ich hab kein Problem damit. Bekommt ein DD Aggro WÄHREND dem kampf, weil er einfach zu viele DPS hat dann spotte ich ab, sowas passiert nun mal, aber ein DD der an meiner statt pullt ... nein danke, der darf sterben.
Was diejenigen Heiler betrifft, die meinen, es hat durchgeheilt zu werden und fertig ... gut und schön, das mag auf Heiler zutreffen, die in Icc 25er Hero EQ rumlaufen, einen riesen Mana Pool verfügen und mehr Mana Regg bekommen, als sie verbrauchen, aber mein Priester, lvl 69, muss dummerweise bei den heutigen DDs nach jeder Mob Gruppe reggen. Bei braven DDs, oh wunder, brauch ich die ganze Ini keine Regg Pause. Da ist nun die Frage, an die Ungeduldigen DDs, wie geht es schneller? 10 Mobs auf einmal umhauen und danach ne halbe ewigkeit Regg Pause für den Heiler oder diese Mobs nach und nach vermöbeln, ohne Regg Pausen?


----------



## Muffin88 (17. Oktober 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die über dieses Tankverhalten meckern, sind bestimmt solche DDs, die vor dem Tank herlaufen und voller Freude pullen.




Ich bin vollblut-Tank

Armory:

Muffout - Zuluhed (retired)
Muffit Aegwynn (druide)
Urphast Aegwynn (DK-tank)


----------



## Hank Smith (17. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Zitat Barlow: „...Wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft" Auch wenn es hier eher der Tank war.



=)

Ich vor zwei Tagen in der Seelenschmiede:

Ini hat fertig geladen, ich will mit meinem Pala buffen, irgendwie ist der Tank aber schon mit den zwei Skeletten bei der ersten grösseren Gruppe. Natürlich sind alle dann auch tot. (Ohne Heiler rennt man ja nicht los...) da die DD's nur Kolateralschaden waren habe ich sie auch gerezzt, vom Tank kam davor schon ein "Ey, rezz". Ich dann auch nur:

"Nicht mit Komander, wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft" *hihi* Schön das du das Zitat auch benutzt hast, gut gemacht! <3


----------



## Diggi (17. Oktober 2010)

Übliches Thema ich mache das nich ander wieso auch ald Dk tank hat man meisten leicht (sind ja auch voll überpowert meiner meinung) aber der Heiler hat damit große Probleme besonders wen die das immer machen naja ich kick sie dan auch aber aushalten KANN DAS EIN TANK NICHT!


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen xD

Ich hab mit vielen Chars versucht während des levelns zu Tanken,
und ich hatte jedes mal kein bock mehr nach 1-2 inis..

Es gibt zwar auch nette DDs, aber leider zu wenig


----------



## Fipsin (17. Oktober 2010)

Gut gemacht, wer nicht lernen will muss fühl laufen.

Wobei mir da wieder mal DIE eine geschichte einfällt.

Ich (Tank) mit nem Kollegen (DD) Daily, ok wir am buffen
dan pull ich mal, die ersten 2 Mobgruppen laufen richtig
nach Prinzip und gehen auch schnell zu grunde. DAN 
rennt auf einmal der Heiler amok und pullt die Gruppe,
ich als Todesritter suche vermeidlich meinen Massenspot.
dan einen Knappen Kampf später pullt der Heiler wieder 
einen Mob, der auch schnell im dreck lag. Dan sag ich
zum Heiler: "Der Tank pullt hier noch son Ding und du
kannst gucken wie du mit dem Fertig wirst". Und wie mans
erwarten kann sagt er nur "echt?" und rennt in die nächste
Gruppe. Naja nachdem er tot und wir aus dem Duengon 
raus sind, flamet er mich ich sei ein Noob unfähig zu Tanken.
Naja mein Freund hat sich die Gilde mal angesehen. Erster
Gedanke: Junge mit Cata währ mehr als 1Mitglied schon 
geil. Zweiter Gedanke: Wann sind die Ferien von der 
Sonderschule vorbei?

Anderes mal anderer Heal. Burg, erste 2 Mobs. Ich fress
wegen dem ICC25er Gear kein Schaden und er meint ich 
soll mehr pullen. Nunja wer bei Burg die ersten 2Ambose
kennt weiß das es "Lustig" ist wenn alle Mobs gepullt
werden. Ich pull alle Mobs und Fress dementsprechent
auch Schaden. Nach der Gruppe flamet mich der Heal das
ich zu viel Schaden Fresse. Da ich kein Bock habe mich
so einem Heiler die ganze Zeit zuzuhören bekommt er
eine Ausschlusswahl, und er ist weg. Dadrauf flüstert er
mich an das er gern wüsste was meine Gilde dazu meinen
sollte. 10Minuten Später schreibt ein Member in die Gilde
Gildenmember1: (Mein Name) ist ein Tank der nur schaden frist.
Gildenmember2: ????
Gildenmember1: Ne hat mir grad son Druide geschrieben
Ich: Ach ja der meckert wenn ich wenig pulle das ich zuwenig schaden fress
und wenn ich mehr pulle (Halber Raum halt) zu viel schaden fress.
Gildenmember2: Ja ne Mathe 1 oder 2Klasse wars oder?
Gildenmember1: war warscheinlich nur dadrauf frust abzulassen.


----------



## Düstermond (17. Oktober 2010)

serverdown schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden aber spätestens mit Cata wird es dir dämmern.



Nochmal, für Menschen mit Auffassungsschwierigkeiten: *Ich* spiele auch *Tank*. Zwar nur als Twink, aber dennoch seit Classic. Regelmäßig! - Ich finde die von euch beschriebe Art von DDs auch *nicht gut*, tolerier sie aber.

Auch in Cata werde ich mein Bestes als Tank tun, egal ob die DDs, in deinen Worten, "scheisse" sind. Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es nicht, aber dann liegt das Scheitern nicht an einem Tank, der mit stramm aufgerichtetem Penis vor Freunde, Weltenverbesserer und Warcraftprofessor spielt, wie es in euren Fällen ja immer der Fall war. Mal ehrlich: Ihr seid nicht an schlechten DDs gewiped. Diese dürfen Fehler machen. Das ist als Tank mit einigermaßen Verstand locker kompensierbar. Und auch als Heiler kann man da eingreifen. Da ihr euch aber zu fein seid, den Spott zu benutzen oder die Gruppenheilung zu aktivieren stirbt die ganze Gruppe. NICHT wegen den DDs, sondern wegen EUCH! Glaub ihr ernsthaft ein "ololo 10k dps AE"-DD denkt sich, wenn er wegen euch stirbt: "Oh nein! Oh mein Gott! Erleuchtung! Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht und schäme mich nach dem Run erst einmal für 15min. Dannach geht es mir besser und ich gelobe es nie wieder zu tun." - 

Also bitte bitte bitte, liebe Tank-Kollegen: 
1.) Wischt die Pisse aus den Augen und lernt eure Rolle erstmal selber gut zu spielen, bevor ihr andere kritisiert.
2.) Arrangiert euch mit dem, was in eurer Gruppe ist. Am anderen Ende der Leitung sitzen Menschen, genauso wie ihr. Notfalls gibt es auch eine Form der Kommunikation, die sich "reden(chatten)" schimpft. Wer sagt euch, dass ihr keinen Neuling vor euch habt? In 3 von 4 Fällen, indem ich einem DD während der Instanz auf etwas aufmerksam mache, kam positives Feedback zurück.
3.) Wenn es euch simpelste Höflichkeit(auch zu in Euren Augen "schlechteren") nicht möglich ist, oder ihr soziale Defizide aufzuarbeiten habt, dann lasst doch bitte, euch und allen anderen zu liebe das Onlinespielen sein. Onlinespiel heißt Gruppenspiel. Gruppe heißt arrangement mit Mitmenschen. Wenn ihr Leute bestrafen, töten, foltern, verspotten o.ä. müsst, dann spiel ein Singelplayer-OpenWorld-Spiel. Die NPCs nehmen keinen Schaden durch asoziale Handelungen.

Ich gehe mal nach dem Lesen dieses Threads davon aus, dass das, was ich geschrieben habe, nur eine Minderheit verstehen wird. Von daher: Vergesst die Flames und die "Ja, aber laaawl, rolf, ey, lol, man!". Erstens gehen sie mir am Allerwertesten vorbei und zweitens werde ich sowieso auf nichts dieser Art reagieren.

Das war das Wort zum Sonntag Abend. Wiedermal viel zu lang ;(


----------



## Tai Guy (18. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Nochmal, für Menschen mit Auffassungsschwierigkeiten: *Ich* spiele auch *Tank*. Zwar nur als Twink, aber dennoch seit Classic. Regelmäßig! - Ich finde die von euch beschriebe Art von DDs auch *nicht gut*, tolerier sie aber.
> Toll das du es tolerierst und damit dafür besagten DDs in ihrem verhalten unterstützt, damit sie ja nicht auf den Gedanken kommen, sie würden etwas falsch machen.
> 
> Auch in Cata werde ich mein Bestes als Tank tun, egal ob die DDs, in deinen Worten, "scheisse" sind. Wenn es nicht geht, dann geht es nicht, aber dann liegt das Scheitern nicht an einem Tank, der mit stramm aufgerichtetem Penis vor Freunde, Weltenverbesserer und Warcraftprofessor spielt, wie es in euren Fällen ja immer der Fall war. Ich spreche wohl im Namen von mehreren, wenn ich sage, das ich spiele, um Spaß zu haben, aber nicht um eine Latte zu bekommen und vor allem nicht um graue Haare zu bekommen, weil wieder mal ein Gnomen mage in drei Mob Gruppen hängt.
> ...



Gute nacht, ich suche mein Bettchen auf. Und nebenbei: Das rot in dem Quote bin ich ^^


----------



## Chiary (18. Oktober 2010)

2 lange Jahre haben die Tanks und Heiler den DDs vermittelt, beigebracht und eingetrichtert "Mach gefälligst Schaden. Mach schnell Schaden und vor Allem, fahre maximalen Schaden".
Um die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen kümmern sich Tank und Heiler gleichermaßen.
Und jetzt, mit dem neuen Patch müssen die DDs sich plötzlich sofort umstellen.
Nicht weil CC schon gefordert wird, nein, weil die Tanks schwerer Aggro halten können und weil Heiler plötzlich einen auf Oberlehrer machen, denn in Cata muss schliesslich auch der allerletzte DD seinen CC nicht nur drauf haben sondern auch ausnahmslos, selbst bei Lvl 65 non Elite Trashmobs, einsetzen.

Ich finde dieses neu aufgekeimte extreme "Erziehungsverhalten" seitens Tanks und Heilern eher fragwürdig.

Mit dem Patch ist ein Tank, wenns nicht grad die ICC HC Inis sind ( oder Pd(o)K / ICC 10/25 ), eher zur Nebensache geworden, der Schadensoutput aller DD Klassen ist so enorm hoch, die Mobs liegen in der Regel im Dreck unmittelbar nach dem ersten "Feindkontakt".
Was ein Tank einem DD nicht abspottet wird eben kurz und klein gedroschen.

Mit Cata werden die DDs schon von ganz Allein darauf kommen das sie ihre Spielweise umstellen müssen wenn sie auch nur halbwegs eine Chance haben wollen ohne hohe Repkosten durch die Inis zu kommen, von Raids wollen wir erstmal garnicht reden.
Da brauchts keine "Ich spotte nicht, stirb halt wenn Du Aggro hast" Tanks und noch viel weniger braucht es "Ich heile nur den Char der als Tank hier ist, der Rest soll halt sehen wie er klar kommt und nen DD rezzen der gestorben ist weil er Aggro hatte kommt für mich nicht in die Tüte" Heiler.
Sowohl dem Einen, als auch dem Anderen sollten in meinen Augen eigendlich mal mind. 3 Std Bans blühen bei einer solchen nichterfüllung der selbst gewählten Rolle.
Ich weiss, sowas wird nicht gern gesehen und einige werden wieder damit kommen das der Vergleich hinkt, aber auf dem Arbeitsmarkt kommt einem ein solches Verhalten unter dem Begriff "Arbeitsverweigerung" unter.

Wenn ein DD es total übertreibt kann man ihn ansprechen, man kann ihn darauf hinweisen das sein Verhalten dazu führen wird das man irgendwann aus reinem Egoismus die Ini verlässt ( rausporten ) und er dann zusehen muss wie er klar kommt, man kann ihn auch mal bis zur absoluten Schmerzgrenze an HP verlieren lassen bevor man ihn wieder raufpumpt, man kann ihn auch mal als allerletzte Warnung sterben lassen, aber man hat als Heiler zu rezzen. 
Ausnahme sind die ICC Inis, wer da auf dem Geier sitzt und gerezzt wird fällt sehr schnell sehr tief und findet sich wieder bei Bob ^^

Wenn unbedingt erzogen werden muss, schafft Euch doch bitte einen Hund an und besucht die örtl. Hunderschule.

Chi
P.S.: Es mag den Eindruck erwecken als sei ich an angefressener DDler, dem ist nicht so, ich spiele alle meine Charakter als Heiler.


----------



## Andoral1990 (18. Oktober 2010)

So bin ich als Heiler auch ^^

Und als tank sag ich immer "wer aggro hat darf se behalten"


----------



## greganorius (18. Oktober 2010)

kann es sein, das einige nicht verstanden haben worum es hier geht? es geht eben NICHT um die aggro während des kampfes sondern um dds die meinen pullen zu müssen. das ist ein gewaltiger unterschied wie ich meine. wer unbedingt als erster an den mobgruppen sein möchte soll sich doch bitte einen tank hoch leveln. wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde ist wow ein rollen und gruppenspiel. ebenso ist es doch so das ein dd nun mal nicht die aufgabe hat zu pullen. dafür sind die tanks zuständig. wenn ein dd trotz mehrmaligen hinweisen das er das pullen doch dem tank überlassen soll, nicht in der lage ist es zu unterlassen bezeugt er meiner meinung nach das er weder gewillt ist sich auf seine rolle als dd zu konzentrieren, noch das er gewillt ist sich der gruppe anzupassen. das ist für mich purer egoismus und darf meiner meinung nach einfach nicht toleriert werden. 
nur damit er seinen spaß hat verdierbt er 4 oder mehr anderen spielern diesen. das ist für mich ein asoziales verhalten.
wie gesagt geht es hier NUR um die dds die vor dem tank pullen und NICHT um die dds die während des kampfes aggro ziehen, obwohl auch das nicht zwingend vorkommen muß.


----------



## mesp2201 (18. Oktober 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Der Tank und unter keinen Umständen jemand anders!!


Schonmal was von Irreführung gehört?


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2010)

greganorius schrieb:


> kann es sein, das einige nicht verstanden haben worum es hier geht? es geht eben NICHT um die aggro während des kampfes sondern um dds die meinen pullen zu müssen. das ist ein gewaltiger unterschied wie ich meine.



Sehe ich auch so. Es kann passieren dass ein DD mal aggro zieht, es kann auch vorkommen dass jemand mal aus Schusseligkeit nen Add pullt.
Aber sobald ich sehe dass es Absicht ist sinkt meine Toleranzschwelle rapide ab.


----------



## Peloquin (18. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ein kleiner, aber umso köstlicherer Triumph.​
> 
> Guten Abend meine lieben Buffies.
> 
> ...




Dem kann ich mich nur zu 100 % anschließen. Ich wette der Jäger ist noch so doof rumgesprungen vor wut und der magier erst.....ah schade das du kein Video davon hast, das würde mir jetzt richtig den tag versüßen. Da sieht man echt, diese sorte Spieler hällt mal garnichts von Gruppenspiel


----------



## Dabow (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich lasse ALLE DD´s sterben die,

1. für mich pullen
2. es beim DMG machen übertreiben und in der ersten Sek. direkt mit AE beginnen bzw alles raushaun

Anders lernen die kleinen das nicht


----------



## Russelkurt (18. Oktober 2010)

ein beliebter satz, den ich des öfteren lese ist: "Aggro wird beim Aufheben gebunden." ich muss ehrlich sein. wenn ich als dd aufgrund von unachtsamkeit aggro ziehe und sterbe ist es meine schuld. wenn aber klar ersichtlich ist, dass entweder der tank ne schlaftablette ist oder ein anfänger, der meine aggro beim besten willen nicht halten kann passe ich mich dem an. und als heiler stelle ich auch mal von zeit zu zeit die heilung auf so imba.roxxor 12k dps super-aggro-dauerbomber ein. weil so wie die spielen, "kostet rezzen weniger man als heilen", wenn ich barlow mal zitieren darf. und das tanken hab ich seit 3.3 aufgegeben, es gibt doch nur noch unverständnis der dd gegenüber tanks und heilern, dass man sich auch mal zusammenreißen muss und tank und heilern das leben nicht unnötig schwer macht. und wenn man mal aggro zieht soll man sterben wie ein mann und seine eigene schuld einsehen.


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich find heiler schimmer die dan nicht ressen und den anderen dds die sich nichts zur Schulden kommen lassen die Zeit rauben. meistens zicken die sich dan noch gegenseitig im chat an. Warum nicht ressen sagen was man davon hält und weitermachen. Pullt er noch mal isser wieder tot sind ja seine repkosten. Zur not halt ausschlusswahl. Aber klaut ihr mir nicht meine Zeit nur weil Ihr als Tank/Heiler meint am längeren hebel sitzen zu wollen (spiel übrigens auch heiler...)


----------



## Hubautz (18. Oktober 2010)

Es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass man beim Spielen ein Mindestmaß an Spaß haben möchte. Und wenn man als Tank nur genervt ist weil man krampfhaft versucht, pullende DDs unter Kontrolle zu halten, sämtliche Fähigkeiten auf CD halten und wie ein Bekloppter umherlaufen muss um Mobs einzufangen, macht das eben keinen Spaß mehr. Ganz einfach. 

Wobei es auch genug „Tanks" gibt, die trotz grausig schlechtem Equip erst mal 3 Gruppen pullen, sich wundern, dass sie sterben oder die Aggro verlieren und dann den Heiler und die DDs flamen obwohl die eigentlich nur versucht haben das Beste aus der verfahrenen Situation zu machen.


----------



## Paradiso (18. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Schöner Text, ABER: Das Problem ist, dass die Accountzeuchbestückten Rammel-DDs diesen Schmonzes meist lebend überstehen. Man muss sie also sehr lange nicht heilen, weshalb dieser Plan meist nicht sorecht aufgeht.
> 
> Glückwunsch, dass es bei dir geklappt hat.



Genau. Ich muss sagen, dass wenn ich einen DD oder auch Heiler twinke, dann sieht es bei mir genau so aus.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich als Main Tank spiele und schon 100 mal durch jede Instanz gegangen bin.
Wenn ich am Anfang einer Instanz sehe, dass der Tank ein accountgebundenes Teil anhat, dann weiß ich, dass er
das Spiel zumindest ansatzweise kennt. Sprich es wird gepullt, was das Zeug hällt. Wieso auch nicht?
Ich möchte eig. nicht 45 Minuten in einer Instanz verbingen, die eigentlich nur 15 Minuten dauert... Danke Patch 3.0 *SEHR böse schau*
Wenn der Tank dann bockig ist und meint zu gehen oder sich einfach hinzusetzen... was ich ja nicht verstehe... denn anscheinend hat er dann 
ja sehr viel Zeit in seinem leben.... dann halte ich ein pläuschchen mit dem Heiler, der dann zu 99.99% auf meiner Seite ist, dass er halt mich heilen soll.
Denn Heilung ist im Low level genau so kostenlos wie es auch im high Level ist. (Ja es ist auch nach Patch 4.0.1 so!)

Wenn ich mit meinem Tank eine Instanz gehe, dann tanke ich das was ich vorhatte zu tanken und wenn ein DD die Aggro nimmt, dann 
lasse ich Ihn meistens auch die Aggro behalten. Wenn es jedoch meine Schuld war, dann spotte ich.
Sollte ein DD pullen würde ich halt witerlaufen und Ihn mit den Mobs alleine lassen, aber nicht blöd stehenbleiben und so tun als würde
es mir im Herzen weh tun, dass der DD mir meine Aufgabe wegnimmt. Weiterlaufen und normal weiter machen. Wenn der DD dann tod ist nimmt man halt
mit einem kurzen massenspot die Mobs von ihm... nicht so schwer.

*Flame On* 


Edit:


> Es geht schlicht und ergreifend darum, dass man beim Spielen ein Mindestmaß an Spaß haben möchte. Und wenn man als Tank nur genervt ist weil man krampfhaft versucht, pullende DDs unter Kontrolle zu halten, sämtliche Fähigkeiten auf CD halten und wie ein Bekloppter umherlaufen muss um Mobs einzufangen, macht das eben keinen Spaß mehr. Ganz einfach.


So wie du es beschreibst würde es mir mehr Spaß machen anstatt stumpf in eine Mobgruppen reinzugehen und da die Tasten 1-3
zu drücken, bis alles tod ist. Da hast du Spaß bei? Na dann... 
Seit Wotlk ist es doch der einzigste Spaß in einer Insanz, dass man schauen muss das man schnell über die DD Aggro kommt und mehr nicht. Es geht nicht mehr darum gezielte CCs einzusetzen oder zu versuchen durch viel tabbing die Mobs an sich zu halten.
Die Tasten 1-3 drücken und glücklich sein.
Meiner Erfahrung nach wird das übrigens, weitestgehens, auch mit Cataclysm (zumindest NonHero) so bleiben.


----------



## Tomratz (18. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Lasst uns das gemeine Volk der aggrohabenden Schadensausteiler in zwei Grüppchen aufteilen.
> 
> Da wären zum einen diejenigen, die aufgrund unvorsichtigen handlens, überraschendem Proc diverser Sonderfähigkeiten oder versehentlichem Druck eines unpassenden Icons die Aufmerksamkeit bösartiger Mobs auf sich ziehen und dies im Idealfall sogar noch bedauernd durch ein verschämtes "Ups" oder "sorry" kundtun.
> 
> ...



Made my day  

Und heut Abend wird sich meine Holypriesterin ein Makro schreiben, dass darauf hinweist, dass diejenigen, die
dem Tank ständig die Aggro klauen, diese nach dem ersten mal auch gerne behalten dürfen, heal allerdings dann
auch ausbleibt


----------



## Chelrid (18. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Richtig so, mache ich nicht anders. Tank pullt und niemand sonst.


/sign


----------



## Resch (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine bis Cata ist die Aggro völlig egal finde ich. Solang es keine der 3 ICC Instanzen ist kann man schön mit 4 DDs durch die Inzen ziehen. Mobs leben meist eh nicht länger als 8Sekunden. Deswegen achte ich auch nicht wirklich auf die Aggro (Als Frost DK eh sinnlos, dank Heulender Böe ab 3er Gruppen 10k+Dps). Wenn es natürlich der Tank oder der Heiler verlangt, dann fahr ich halt ein bissl zurück aber meistens störts nichtmal jemanden, da wie gesagt alles nach ein paar Sekunden liegt.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (18. Oktober 2010)

Die beste Methode, solche Leute in den Griff zu bekommen- LdL Lernen durch Leiden, in dem Fall durch Sterben, Laufen und Rep-Kosten.


Wenn es im Kampf vorkommt, das durch erhöhten Schadensoutput die Aggro mal beim DD ist, ist es gut, wenn Tank abspottet und der Heiler aufpasst. Wenn, wie hier, die beiden DD´s allerdings meinen, sie müssten sehendes Auges auf den Boss losgehen, ahben sie es nicht besser verdient. 


Hier wurde in einem der ersten Posts soziales Verhalten gefordert. Dafür bin ich auch, aber bitte von allen fünf Gruppenmitgliedern.
Es kann doch nicht angehen, das zwei nicht wissen, was ihr Job ist und sich dann auch noch beschweren. Wenn es schon im Kloster nicht funktioniert, wie soll das dann erst mit 80 bzw. im Raid oder mit Cata werden?


----------



## IceAngel84 (18. Oktober 2010)

Meine Rede bei mir gestern das selbe in PDC HC DD meint die Gruppen vor Blondlocke zu Pullen ich Setz mich auf meinen Bärigen Hintern und meine nur dann Tank mal der Heal Heilt nicht da es meine Frau ist der DD Liegt im Dreck und schreit nach BR, diesen bekommt er natürlich nicht Gruppen down er ist Reingelaufen, dazu muss ich sagen er hat es immer noch nicht Gelernt und Rennt in Blondlocke rein und wir schauen ihm beim Sterben zu dann ist er Raus xD.


Genauso läuft es auch in ICC oder anderen Raids wer Angreift bevor der Gegner, Boss oder Gruppe bei mir ist soll mit der Aggro Leben.


----------



## Varagon (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele einen Holy Paladin

Seit dem Patch 4.0.1 ziehen unsere Damagedealergemeinschaft immer häufiger Aggro.

Ich habe mir deswegen ein Makro gebastelt > "Wer aus eigenem verschulden Aggro zieht kann sich den Rest der Instanz mit Verbänden heilen und ich werde ihn dann auch nicht rezzen sollte er mal in Staub liegen"
Das funktioniert ganz gut, nur gibt es so Lernresistente Damagedealer das ich mit ansehen musste wie ein Schurke 5x wieder reinlaufen musste und sich natürlich tierisch darüber aufregt das ich ihn nicht heile oder rezze... <ignor> und gut...

ich antworte immer mit "Wer es jetzt nicht lernt wird mit Cataclysm seine Freunde haben und noch öfter laufen müssen, ich werde mich nicht unnötig Stressen lassen"


lg


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte ja immernoch auf den hunter der sich am heiler rächt indem er ihm irreführung verpasst und den boss pullt


----------



## Edrohma (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immernoch auf den hunter der sich am heiler rächt indem er ihm irreführung verpasst und den boss pullt



schon gehabt, ließ sich mit Hand des Schutzes auf dem Tank und Gottesschild sehr schnell ein Bummerang draus machen.

Wer Aggro zieht, darf sie behalten klare Sache. Ich erinnere da immer gern an Barlow : "hey so wie du spielst, kostet rezzen viel weniger mana als heilen"

Wenn ich in Retri- Skillung Aggro ziehe, dmg stop und ich setz mir nen Aggro reduce drauf und die Sache ist gegessen, hab aber auch noch nie als dd gepullt ^^ Solche Recount-Helden ham schon so manchem das tanken vermiest (incl. mir) macht keinen Spass den Mobs hinterherrennen zu müssen weil z. B. schon gebombt wird bevor der Schild fliegt o. ä.


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Oktober 2010)

Molthor schrieb:


> in china ist ein sack reis umgefallen



Oh sc**sse!! Sofort neuen thread aufmachen!!!
Ne jetzt mal erlich, ich spiele Heiler mit meinem Main und Jäger mit 1. Twink...
Als Heiler versuche ich immer alle am Leben zu erhallten, egal wie blöd wer spielt. Wenn allerding ein und der selbe DD es immerwieder schafft Aggro zu ziehen oder vorläuft und pullt, lass ich ihn auch gerne mal verrecken. Wenn ich mit meinem Jäger als DD in nern Ini binn, versuche ich ja auch so gut es geht, dmg. zu machen, die Aggro aber so niedrig wie nur geht zu halten. Sollte es dann ausversehen doch mal vorkommen, das ich nen mop aggro hab, kommt immer ein "sorry war keine Absicht" hinterher. Der Tank pullt, die DD´s machen Schaden und der Heiler heilt!!! Wer das in einer Gruppe nicht versteht, soll Tertris oder Counterstrike spielen.

Aber eh egal, ihr werdet sehn´ wie es mit Cata sein wird

So long and have fun with WoW


Ford


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> schon gehabt, ließ sich mit Hand des Schutzes auf dem Tank und Gottesschild sehr schnell ein Bummerang draus machen.



Totstellen, iwann ist das Schild weg^^ Aber bisdahin wird der Tank wohl am boss sein^^

Na ja wenn ich mal als Tank inner grp bin (DK twink) leav ich lieber statt dieses "Aggro kannste behalten" spielchen zu machen. Letztens auch gehabt.
Priester (heal) rennt plötzlich vor und pullt mit nem dmg cast (also nix mit ausversehen) Ich spotte gutmütig ab und wir killen die mobs. Dann kahm von mir ein "Lass mich als Tank bitte die mobs pullen, nächstes mal spotte ich sie dir nähmlich nicht weg " Tja was soll ich sagen heiler pullt wieder  (leider schafte er es mit den dds zusammen die zu killen und überlebte) Bevor ich da jetzt stundenlang am streiten bin kam ein "Sehr gut ihr scheint mich dann ja nicht mehr zu brauchen viel spaß noch" und weg war ich. Als Tank kriegste eh nen instant invite, also warum nicht leaven?


----------



## Potpotom (18. Oktober 2010)

Machen wir auch immer so... wir gehen meist zu dritt und wer sich nicht an gewisse Regeln, die Allgemeingültigkeit besitzen, hält muss da halt durch. Meist geht es danach wunderbar und friedlich zu Ende, solche Beschimpfungen gibt es glücklicherweise in den seltesten Fällen und wenn, dann kann er alleine weiterschimpfen.

Ein versehentlicher Pull, das kann vorkommen und da wird selbstverständlich auch abgespottet... aber das versteht sich ja von selbst. 

EDIT: Im Moment lassen wir in den Sturmgipfeln und Eiskrone Gnade walten... der Geistreiter ist dann doch n bissl arg lahm.  



MasterCrain schrieb:


> Als Tank kriegste eh nen instant invite, also warum nicht leaven?


30 gute Gründe... wegen dem Debuff. xD


----------



## flohdaniel (18. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja,

wer selber einen Tank hat, versteht was du meinst.

Gestern war ich mit meinem Bärchi im Nexus, mit mir 4 fremde Spieler. Schon zu Anfang fing ein Paladin DD, der sich andauernd mit irgendwelchen Tricks in lustige Tiere, Tauren etc verwandeln konnte, damit an, sich eigene Mobs zu suchen und selbst Gruppen zu pullen.
Da ich ein paar Tage nach dem Patch noch nicht so fit war und auch keine Lust hatte ihm alles abzuspotten, ging ich in Katzengestalt und schrieb kurz in den /p: "Ich mach dann mal Katze, zwei Tanks machen ja kein Sinn".
Er pullte dann auch munter weiter die Trashgruppen, den ersten Boss wollte er aber scheinbar nicht pullen. Also standen wir dann allesamt da und warteten. Nach einer Weile flüsterte mich der Heiler an "Geh bitte wieder Bär". Ich gehorchte, und machte weiter abwechselnd Katze / Bär, lootete und kürschnerte in Ruhe während der Pala die Trashgruppen pullte.
Bei dem Kristallboss wurde es aber haarig, weil der Retri den Boss zu einer größeren Trashgruppe dazupullte. Der Heiler kam arg ins schwitzen, und einer starb. Im /p Channel wurde es lauter "Könnte einer der beiden Tanks mal bitte tanken!!". Ich antwortete nur "Nuja, wer pullen kann muss auch Aggro halten können." 
Schwups kam just auch schon der Votekick für den Pala  - mit dem Kommentar "Ausschlussgrund: depp". Hach tat das gut.


----------



## Edrohma (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Totstellen, iwann ist das Schild weg^^ Aber bisdahin wird der Tank wohl am boss sein^^



naja DIESER Jäger hatt wohl in der Schrecksekunde die Ihm noch blieb den Knopf nicht gefunden, war jedenfalls tot und wurde weder gerezzt noch im weiteren Verlauf der Ini geheilt, was ihm noch 4 weitere Tode bescherte. Komischerweise schien ihm das Spass zu machen denn er blieb bis Ende der Instanz. Und nebenbei stirbt sichs nicht so leicht als Palaheiler mit 60% rüsi.

Was ich noch schreiben wollte wegen den leuten "voll kagge dass ihr nicht dass tut was ihr tun sollt und einfach nicht weiterheilt oder tank", warum soll gerade ich mich an meine rolle halten wenn ein dd pullt?  Kann auch schon passieren dass mir der Tank "ausversehen" abnippelt wenn er es nicht für nötig hällt auf den Heiler zu warten, oder die ganze Gruppe stirbt weil man mal eben paar gruppen dazu pullt damit es schneller geht. (Übrigens kann man, so lang man noch nicht in den Kampf involviert ist, immernoch aus dem Dungeon porten )

Zum Patch muss ich sagen WTF WO IS MEIN REPKOSTENSPARSKILL??? alles andere lässt sich verkraften aber göttliches Eingreifen wegnehmen ist echt böse.


----------



## mumba (18. Oktober 2010)

Es trifft das ein, was lange keiner glauben wollte, man muss selbst in 5er Inis mit Verstand spieln - meisterlich


----------



## emzadi (18. Oktober 2010)

Lasst mich durch, ich bin Arz... äh Heiler 
Spaß beiseite, ich finde den TE einfach herrlich und er hat absolut recht. Schon vor dem Patch war zu sehe, das einige "ichtragicc25erequip-mirkannnichtspassieren" Herrschaften anscheinend wirklich den Glauben hatten, der Tank wird schon irgendwie an die Aggro kommen und der Heiler wirds notfalls richten.

Nix da ! Hab zwar selbst ein Tank, aber ich gebe zu das ich ein wenig "bammel" habe, meinen Krieger wieder zu machen, also bleib ich vorerst auf meinem heiligen Priest. 

Durch den Patch wurde der Char endlich mal zu einem recht guten Heiler und hilft gerne, die Tanks zu heilen. Wenn DD´s jedeoch meinen, nach 0,1ms Angriffszeit des Tanks gleich "in die vollen" gehen zu müsen... herrlich bei PDC, SS, Grube etc, da das verbugte langsame fliegen zurück in die Instanz doch schon den einen oder anderen Nervenkollaps auslöst. 
Irgendwie find ich seltsamerweise für selbstverschuldete Aggroschleudern einfach nicht mehr die Rezztaste, dafür um so öfters die extrem gepushte Healignotaste *fg
Hinzu kommt (in 10er Raids o.ä.) .. dieser wunderbar nutzbare Brunnen des Heilers der m.M, ein nettes Hilfsmittel ist, um sich als DD mal kurz selbst zu heilen. Aber herrjeh,,,,, DD´s die selbst sich eine Heilung abholen müssen ( need rechtsklickk auf Brunnen) .. nein das geht ja nicht, weil dann die Rota nicht mehr stimmt und das "Peniscount" nicht mehr die erwünschten und angestrebten sechsstelligen DPS Zahlen anzeigt. Lieber den Heiler anflamen warim man keine Heilung bekommen hat wenn man 1 min wie ein Bewegungslegastheniker neben dem Brunnen steht und auf Trash einprügelt da der Tank Aggroprobleme hat.

Im Grunde... DANKE BLIZZ... die Leute müssen jetzt vielleicht wirklich mal lernen das WoW in den Instanzen / Raids ein absolutes Teamplay ist.


----------



## Norica (18. Oktober 2010)

richtig so!!!!!!!!!!!
so mach ich das immer - wenn ein DD pullt soll selber damit klarkommen - da ich in inis ab und zu heil - bekommt dieser KEINE heilung ^^


----------



## Torostrus (18. Oktober 2010)

ach lasst sie doch ... den mit Cataclysm wird sich sowas erledigt haben denn spätestens wenn der Mob das 2 mal die Gruppe zerlegt hat weil der DD'ler nen nervösen Finger hat wird er eh aus der Gruppe gekickt


----------



## Shaniya (18. Oktober 2010)

Mir passiert als Heiler immer ständig das die Tanks ein bißchen voreilig sind. Wenn man in die Ini geportet wird, dann muss ich oft erst umspeccen, umziehen, 0 Mana und bevor man schreiben kann "muss erst umspeccen/was trinken" läuft der Tank schon los und pullt. Anfangs bin ich dann halb fertig erstmal wie eine Irre hinterher gelaufen... mittlerweile setz ich mich hin, trink und schau mir das Schauspiel an.


----------



## Shendria (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub viele hier kennen meine Einstellung zu DD, Tanks, Heiler, abspotten, heilen usw.	Wenns wer nicht weiß, siehe Signatur... 

Durch die Situation die sich nach Ulduar spätestens wirklich bemerkbar gemacht hat (DD die pullen und flamen wenn man net instant abspottet), haben Heiler und Tanks mittlerweile wohl echt schon so ein dickes Fell, das es reicht 1 Ziel anzutanken (was in den meisten Fällen heißt, 1x autohit), der Rest der Mobs darf machen was er grad will... Mich hat es die letzten beiden Tage echt erschrecket wie Hero-Inis momentan gemeistert werden....


Bin die letzten Tage sehr viel Heros gerannt, schlechtem Wetter sei Dank, um meiner Magierin mal brauchbare Equip zu besorgen, damit se nicht beim lvln dann gleich umkippt (jep, ich kenn meine Unfähigkeit  ).
Mir sind die Funktionen von "Tank ins Target nehmen und F drücken", Omen (bzw. hab ich sowas ähnliches), Eisblock, Unsichtbarkeit, kiten usw. ein Begriff, und verwende diese auch schon seit Ewigkeiten bei meiner kleinen.
Tank also an die Mob-Gruppen, ich warte kurz, nehm ihn ins Ziel, drücke F und schieß mal vorsichtig einen AB dem Mob entgegen. Jep, ich habs mitbekommen das AB sehr übel geworden ist und deswegen wars ja auch nur vorsichtig...  Ein Blick auf meinen Agro-Balken und ich seh den gelb oder rot blinken... "Okay, hat wohl irgendwie durchgetabed, nächste Ziel... " mein erster Gedanke, also, wieder Tank ins Ziel, F und AB. Agro-Balken siehe oben.... Dann mal jedem Mob einen AB draufgehaun, mit der Erkenntniss das kein einziger der Mobs angetankt ist, der Tank allerdings schon in die nächste Gruppe läuft. Mit Manaschild bewaffnet und Finger auf Blinzeln die Mobs dann einfach ohne Rücksicht umgefocused.
Als die Gruppe down war, hab ich den Tank gebeten, bitte zumindest es erste Ziel zu markieren.... Hat er auch gemacht. Er also an die nächste Gruppe, ich warte und warte lieber nochmal und caste nen AB, und ja, wirklich auf das markierte Ziel. Rote Schrift auf meinem Monitor, die anzeigte "ATTACKING YOU", erschien und ich drückte sofort Eisblock, was zuf Folge hatte, das der Totenkopf in Richtung Heiler rennt. Ich schau auf meine Agro... nö, noch immer im kritischen Bereich. Ich geh wieder ausm Eisblock und er Mob rennt wieder zu mir... naja, zumindest schon mal besser als den Heiler zu zerlegen... Manaschild an und AB auf den Mob. Manaschild hält halt auch nicht ewig und zack, steh ich nur noch mit ziemlich wenig HP da... hach... Humanoid... SHEEP... zack... Scha.... nö, kein Schaf... nochmal sheep, und schon wieder kein Schaf... Heilung gibts auch keine, Hexer hatten wir keinen dabei der uns am Anfang ner Ini nen GS stellen HÄTTE KÖNNEN, und den Heiltrank den ich noch auf CD hatte.... Tja, meine B11e verabschiedet sich gekonnt in den Tod... Rezz kam natürlich auch keiner.... "1. Frage: Warum war TOTENKOPF überhaupt nicht angetankt? 2. Frage: Warum kam nicht mal der kleinste Versuch den Mob wiederzubekommen? 3. Heilung?", von beiden kam als Antwort nur "L2p, wer Agro hat darf se behalten".
Als DD fragst dich dann nur "Was hab ich verpasst, verschlafen verirgendwas?" Okay, da ich ungern, wegen sowas, Repkosten farm verlass ich mal einfach die Gruppe ....

Ganz ehrlich, bei einigen Tanks kannst jetzt so rücksichtsvoll wie möglich spielen, es bringt nix, da sowieso jeder andere Schuld ist.
Ich kenne es von früher her echt noch gut, was es heißt mit einem Tank Inis zu laufen, dem man am besten soviel Zeit gegeben hat zum antanken, das es sich grad noch mitn Heilermana ausgeht wenn der Mob liegt... Der wusste zumindest aber das man auch mal Spotten kann wenn einem das gemarkte Ziel abhanden kommt und der Mage scho im Eisblock sitzt....

Ich selbst hab kein Problem damit, DD sterben zu lassen wenn se meinen pullen zu müssen usw. Ein Problem hab ich allerdings mit Tanks und Heilern, welche einen DD kippen lassen nur weil sie zu unfähig sind.

Also liebe Heiler... auch wenn euer Freund, eure Freundin euch sagt, das ihr den DD net heilen sollte, der nach Antankzeit, es nicht schafft sein eigen gewähltes Firsttarget zu binden, dann heilt den armen DD trotzdem...

Liebe Tanks.... auch wenn euer Heiler sich weigert nen DD zu heilen, der Agro von nem Mob hat, den ihr vergessen habt anzutanken, benutzt euren Spott... sowas kann jedem ja mal passieren.

Zu guter letzt.... Liebe DD.... versucht es eurem Tank und Heiler net andauernd das Leben zur Hölle zu machen, nur damit ihr im Recount an erster Stelle steht... helft lieber mit wenn mal was unvorhergesehenes passiert und dann klappts auch mit den Heilungen und Spotts wieder....


----------



## Murinus (18. Oktober 2010)

die leute müssen halt verstehen das viele tanks und heiler von schlaftabletten gespielt werden, 
also ich hab zur zeit nur mit druiden probleme aggro zu halten alles andere ist halt eionfacher geworden ob singel target oder ae gruppen.
mich persönlich stört es auch nicht wenn mal der ein oder andere aggro zieht, so penbn ich wenigstens nicht weg.
die meisten tanks bilden sichg eh ein was sie sind...
also finger aus den a.... und dann zeigt mal was ihr könnt und verarscht nicht die dds das es nicht meher geht...


----------



## Esda (18. Oktober 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> mit dem Kommentar "Ausschlussgrund: depp".



Absolut! Das hab ich mir schon oft gewünscht, und da wär ich gern bei gewesen...


Ich denk aber, mit Cata werde ich aufgrund solcher Hirnies nie wieder den Dungeonfinder benutzen. 
Lieber 10 Minuten auf nen Gildie warten und gut ist.


----------



## Kotnik (18. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem zur Zeit ist: Platten-DDs haben sauviel Leben bekommen...Da sie nebenbei auch viel SChaden machen ( wenn sies können), kommt man sich als Tank herzlich nutzlos vor. Da rennt man seinen hektischen GOGOGOGOGOGOGO-DDs hinterher und sie sterben nicht mal. Eigentlich sind Tanks zur Zeit außer an Bossen total nutzlos. Zumal eh keiner drauf hört wenn man was sagt.
Man setzt Zeichen: Ignoranz.
Man schreibt: Bitte Focussen...was passiert? Ansturm, 0,5 ms später: Hurricane!! Sternenregen! Blizzard! Saat!!!!!!
Kein Wunder, dass man ewig auf nen Tank wartet, weil man als Tank letztlich behandlt wird wie der letzte Dreck. Die LEute flamen einen wenn sie sterben, oder wenn man ihrer mEinung nach nicht schnell genug läuft, so wirklich überlebensnotwendig ist man aber auch nicht zur Zeit, hat also nur das Dungeonfinder-ARgument auf seiner SEite..

Wer den Tank verarscht, der wartet...auf den nächsten Tank und das dauert...Ich hab keinen Bock mehr zu tanken. egal mit welcher Klasse...


----------



## Erzsebeth (18. Oktober 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Schon zu Anfang fing ein Paladin DD, der sich andauernd mit irgendwelchen Tricks in lustige Tiere, Tauren etc verwandeln konnte, damit an, sich eigene Mobs zu suchen und selbst Gruppen zu pullen.



der lustige Effekt mit dem Gestaltwandeln KÖNNTE von "Des Todbringers Wille" kommen. Bin aber nicht sicher ob das gewollt ist oder ein Bug. Unser Gildenleiter hat das Teil auch und des öfteren spontan mal die lustigsten Gestalten. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, proccen z.ZT. die Trinkets am Anfang eines Kampfes am häufigsten, was dann auch erklären könnte warum das zum pullen geführt hat. Aber vllt war auch einfach nur ein Idiot ^^

Und nun zu meinen Eindrücken wie Patch 4.0.1 mit Schadenfreude skaliert ^^
Ja ja, das unauthorisiert Aggro ziehen und dann noch instant umfallen entlockt mir auch das ein oder andere Grinsen. 

Ich komm gut mit der neuen Blutskillung für den DK klar und hab auch keine größeren Probleme damit Aggro zu generieren und zuhalten. Ich spotte, wenn mir mal einer abhaut, ich sammel die Mobs auf wenn unbeabsichtigt mal ein DD was pullt, also eigentlich easy going. Meistens geh ich mit ein oder zwei Gildies in die Rnds, auf zu 97% habe ich einen unserer Gildenheiler dabei, weil wir schon gut auf einander eingespielt sind und es einfach runder läuft.

Wenn ich aber doch mal so "Pro-Gamer" in der Gruppe habe, stress ich mich doch nicht wg denen. 
Ich habe die Aufgabe den Trash zusammen zu ziehen damit die DDs EFFEKTIVER Schaden machen können (jede Sek, die man hinter marodierenden Mobs herrennt wirkt sich negativ auf die Gesamt-DpS-Wertung aus *hihi*) und Sie bei mir zu halten, damit kein Ausreißer ein Gruppenmitglied umhaut. Also achte ich auf Omen und insbesondere auf unseren Heal. 

Bekomme ich keine Zeit anzutanken, bekommt der Heiler übers TS die Ansage die Heilung auf den pullenden DD einzustellen. Fällt er um bleibt er liegen bis der Kampf zuende ist. Und sie fallen reihenweise um ^^ 

Hat der DD es begriffen und hält sich beim nächsten Pull 3 Sekunden zurück, ist das wunderbar und es geht freundlich, fröhlich und zügig weiter. 

Hat er es immer noch nicht gerafft, lass ich Ihm die Aggro bis zum bitteren Ende, kümmere mich um den Rest. Es gibt auch keinen Rezz mehr und er muss zurück in die Ini laufen. Wer den Bug mit lahmen Flugmounts vom Geistheiler kennt, weiß wie ewig das dauern kann ^^ 

Spätestens jetzt hat es auch der Dümmste begriffen, das ein DD-Zusatz-Pull nicht den Ablauf einer Ini beschleunigt sondern im Gegenteil um einiges länger dauert. Und dazu noch tierisch teuer wird. 


Beispiele:

Roxxor-Über-Pro Exemplar von DK DD, den ich Rnd in ner Ini hatte ^^ 
Blutpräsenz an, immer mal wieder siedenes Blut gespammt und die Armee der Toten.Und der Ghoul war selbstredend auf "aggressiv" Meistens hab ich den Trash zurück gekriegt, wenn nicht...PECH! Zum Schluß hatte er halt mal Pech und hat Bossaggro gezogen während ich gestunnt war ^^ Genauso schnell wie der unüberlegt losgebombt hat, lag er auch im Dreck. Liegengelassen, ohne Probs zurück gespottet und den Boss zu viert umgelegt. Ich hab mich jedenfalls köstlich amüsiert. 

GvS Hero Rnd und 3x "DD One Man/Woman Show" 
Kein Hallo aber dafür gogogo und fröhliches Vorpullen...ich hatte schon nach dem Betreten der Ini echt keinen Bock mehr ^^. Naja, die Eule und die Dudus hats immer wieder mal umgekloppt, irgendwie auch kein Wunder denn ich habe von 3 Seiten einkommende (Über-)Heilung bekommen anstatt das sie mal anständig Schaden machen. Augen zu und durch, wer Aggro zieht und nicht krit.Immun ist hat selber schuld. 

Bei Krick und Ike kriege ich fleißig die Adds dazu gepullt, irgendwann war alles auf CD, PECH GEHABT. Ich hatte nicht so horrende Rep.-Kosten wie die anderen. Jedenfalls kamen als dumme Sprüche "Wirds heute noch was Tank..." "....gogogo" 

Den Tunnel hoch haben Sie auch jeden Mob eingesammelt, in dem Sie vorran gelaufen sind ohne sich darum zu kümmern das ich gerade um einem Moment Zeit gebeten hatte, um einen CD abzuwarten. Einen Moment und 3 tote Gruppen-Mitglieder später wird gleich weiter gehetzt... 

Bei Tyrannus gabs dann streckenweise keine Heilung und da kein Schaden gemacht wurde...WIPE. Gut, war nicht so schlimm. Ich bin noch nicht wieder zum Boss gelaufen um ihn anzutanken, da schießt ein Bärchen an mir vor bei und schnautzt mich "Was dagegen wenn ich jetzt mal richtig tanke??" 

Das hat gereicht.....Frostpräsenz angeworfen, "Macht was ihr wollt....!" aus dem Dungeon geportet und mit einem gehässigen Lächeln verfolgt, das DBM mir mit geteilt hat das der Kampf gg Tyrannus nach 45 Sek. geendet hat. 
Gruppe verlassen und Ignoreliste gefüttert. Anders geht es leider nicht bei solchen Vollpfosten. 

In den letzten Inis habe ich Palas, DKs, Dudu's und Schurken umfallen sehen, als ob es auf dem Boden Freibier gibt....Live und let die ^^
Irgendwann haben die fiesen Repkosten bestimmt eine positive Auswirkung auf solche Deppen.. ich werd weiter tanken, hauptsächlich gildenintern und der Rest ist meistens eher lachhaft als ärgerlich...

In diesem Sinne, fröhliches Tanken ^^
Erzse


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

Dazu ein paar fragen:

Wenn du die pullenden Dds Rheinweise sterben lässt stehen du und der Heiler allein da. Dauert das nicht ein bischen?

Du weist schon das Blut Dks den Ghul nicht auf aggresiv stellen können, da sie ihn nicht kontrolieren?

Und wie kommt es eigentlich das grad Tanks sich immer für die Papas halten und ihre DDs erziehen wollen? Als Tank stht man nicht über den DDs man ist nicht wichtiger, besser, mächtiger. man ist teil einer Gruppe. Und nur weil ein DD sich nicht gruppengerecht verhält heißt das nicht, dass ein Tank das dann auch darf


----------



## Muffin88 (18. Oktober 2010)

@ Heiler die DDS nich heilen die aggro ziehen.

Ihr solltet euch echt ein anderes Spiel suchen, vielleicht etwas das euch mehr Spaß macht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es sonderlich herausfordernd oder Spaßig is alle 10 sekunden mal nen neuen Hot auf den tank zu knallen und alle 2 minuten mal ne große Heilung.

Ihr seid zum heilen da, wenn ihr das nicht macht geht als DD in die gruppe, 99% der tanks könnte auch ein retri durch die Heros heilen.

Wenn ein DD IM Kampf aggro zieht gibt es folgende möglichkeiten:

a) Ihr erfüllt eure aufgabe als tank nicht richtig (aggro-erzeugung)
b) Der DD is heftigst überequipt.

Als ich noch nichtmal T9 hatte hat es mehr als 6000DPS gebraucht um mir die aggro zu klauen (Single target). Ein wert der in einer hero seltenst erreicht wird und erst recht nicht von DDs die von sich aus mobs pullen und damit dann zusätzlich nicht umgehen können.


----------



## Edrohma (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin sicher du kannst so einiges nicht Muffin, aber es geht nach wie vor nicht um das "mal Aggro ziehen" sondern um das Wildsau spielen und z. B. einfach mal pullen. MasterCrain wo bitte steht in den AGB's oder sonst wo was man in Inis spieltechnisch darf oder nicht? Entweder halten sich dd's an Ihre Rolle oder sie tragen die Konsequenzen, verklag mich doch


----------



## Muffin88 (18. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher du kannst so einiges nicht Muffin, aber es geht nach wie vor nicht um das "mal Aggro ziehen" sondern um das Wildsau spielen und z. B. einfach mal pullen. MasterCrain wo bitte steht in den AGB's oder sonst wo was man in Inis spieltechnisch darf oder nicht? Entweder halten sich dd's an Ihre Rolle oder sie tragen die Konsequenzen, verklag mich doch



Ich kann einiges nicht das stimmt...auf meinen DK bezogen. Meinen krieger beherrsche ich aggrotechnisch absolut perfekt, selbes gilt für das Bärchen. Aber selbst bei Pullenden DDs (Die pullen maximal 2 mobgruppen zusätzlich) sollte JEDER tank der sich hier erlaubt zu meckern noch klar kommen ausser er ist auf nem undergearten tank der weniger als T9 anhat.


----------



## Erzsebeth (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Dazu ein paar fragen:
> 
> Wenn du die pullenden Dds Rheinweise sterben lässt stehen du und der Heiler allein da. Dauert das nicht ein bischen?
> 
> ...



Und du hast schon mitgelesen das ich, in dem Bsp mit dem DK-DD "BLUTPRÄSENZ" geschrieben habe und nicht BLUTDK?? Ist nen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Und da ich sowohl Blut und Unholy spiele, weiß ich das. 

Außerdem lasse ich nicht reihenweise pullende DD's sterben.

Zitat
_Ich komm gut mit der neuen Blutskillung für den DK klar und hab auch keine größeren Probleme damit Aggro zu generieren und zuhalten. Ich spotte, wenn mir mal einer abhaut, ich sammel die Mobs auf wenn unbeabsichtigt mal ein DD was pullt, also eigentlich easy going. Meistens geh ich mit ein oder zwei Gildies in die Rnds, auf zu 97% habe ich einen unserer Gildenheiler dabei, weil wir schon gut auf einander eingespielt sind und es einfach runder läuft._

_........
Bekomme ich *keine Zeit anzutanken*, bekommt der Heiler übers TS die Ansage die Heilung auf den pullenden DD einzustellen. Fällt er um bleibt er liegen bis der Kampf zuende ist. Und sie fallen reihenweise um. _

Wenn 4/5 Leuten in einer, Gruppe es gebacken kriegen ZUSAMMEN zu spielen und 1/5 tanzt aus der Reihe, warum sollen dann die 4 dafür die Zeche zahlen, die sich zusammen reißen und wirklich miteinander die Ini bewältigen. Nur weil ein DpS-geiler-Egomane seine Show abziehen will ? Und was dauert wohl länger?? Ein Rezz nach dem Fight für einen Spieler oder ein Wipe? Meiner Erfahrung nach ein Wipe.
_
*Hat der DD es begriffen und hält sich beim nächsten Pull 3 Sekunden zurück, **ist das wunderbar und es geht freundlich, fröhlich und zügig weiter.* 

*Hat er es immer noch nicht gerafft, lass ich Ihm die Aggro bis zum bitteren Ende, kümmere mich um den Rest*. Es gibt auch keinen Rezz mehr und er muss zurück in die Ini laufen. Wer den Bug mit lahmen Flugmounts vom Geistheiler kennt, weiß wie ewig das dauern kann .... _Zitat ende

Das "Reihenweise umfallen" ist darauf bezogen, wie schnell ein unvorsichtiger Meele mal nen kritischen Treffer kassiert und aus der Platten-/Ketten-/Lederrüstung gehauen wird. (Ich gebs zu, ist etwas missverständlich formuliert. mea culpa, mea maxima culpa) Und da beim Blut-DK nix mehr mit "Frostpräsenz-und-instant-x k-tps-Gesichtsaggro-und-gogogogo" ist, kann es durchaus mal sein, das bei der 2ten oder 3ten unkontrolliert dazu gepullten Gruppe, einer der Meeles umfällt. Bis der Trash dann zu den Castern rennt ist mein Spott auch wieder bereit und ich hol ihn zurück.


erstmal lesen und dann belehren ^^


----------



## greganorius (18. Oktober 2010)

Muffin88 schrieb:


> @ Heiler die DDS nich heilen die aggro ziehen.
> 
> Ihr solltet euch echt ein anderes Spiel suchen, vielleicht etwas das euch mehr Spaß macht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es sonderlich herausfordernd oder Spaßig is alle 10 sekunden mal nen neuen Hot auf den tank zu knallen und alle 2 minuten mal ne große Heilung.
> 
> ...



sorry muffin88, aber begreifst du einfach nicht worum es hier geht ? du verlangst allen ernstes, das sich die heiler und die tanks an ihre aufgabe halten sollten das sie sonst noobs wären, aber die dds dürfen machen was sie wollen? wenn du schon rollenkonformes verhalten von heiler und tank erwartest MUß das gleich auch für die dds gelten. und deshalb nochmal zum mitschreiben speziel für dich: DIE ROLLE EINES DDS BEINHALTET NICHT UND ICH WIEDERHOLE NOCHMAL NICHT MOBGRUPPEN ZU PULLEN SONDERN AUF ANGETANKTEN MOPGRUPPEN SCHADEN ZU MACHEN!!!! sicher sollen alle ihre aufgaben erfüllen, zu allen gehöhren aber auch die dds. ich hoffe das du nun begriffen hast, das es hier nicht um aggro während des kamofes geht sondern ausschließlich darum das dds nicht pullen sollen. das kann doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer sein das zu verstehen, oder?


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil sich der DD falsch verhält darf das der heiler auch?


----------



## greganorius (18. Oktober 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Nur weil sich der DD falsch verhält darf das der heiler auch?



nur weil der dd nicht begreift das der tank pullt müssen alle repkosten zahlen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2010)

Muffin88 schrieb:


> @ Heiler die DDS nich heilen die aggro ziehen.
> 
> Ihr solltet euch echt ein anderes Spiel suchen, vielleicht etwas das euch mehr Spaß macht.



Ich glaube so hartnäckig wie du, verweigert sich hier keiner dem Threadinhalt.

Ich versuchs mal in einfach Worten.

1) DD zieht im Kampf ausversehen Aggro = Kein Problem, null Problemo, no Problem, alles in Ordnung, bekommt Heal, einen Keks und nette Worte.

2) DD zieht Aggro, weil er anfängt, anstelle des Tanks die Gruppen zu pullen = nix gut, böse, kacka, Arschkarte, Tritt in Hintern, Heal ist nicht!

Hast auch du das jetzt verstanden?
Meine Herren.


----------



## Sultanks (18. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn die Tanks nicht spotten und die Heiler nicht heilen, mache ich als DD eben auch keinen Schaden und kleb mich einfach abwesend an irgendeinen anwesenden Charakter.
> 
> Edit:
> Als Tank spotte ich immer ab und tu alles, damit die Mobs bei mir bleiben, auch wenn die DDs eindeutig zu schnell vorgehen. Nur weil andere scheisse spielen, muss man ja nicht selber auf das Verhaltensniveau einer gekochten Kartoffel sinken. Das nennt man glaub ich... ah "sozial sein"!



dann mach als dd halt keinen dmg , ich mache als tank jetzt eh alle mobs in hero inis platt ;D
ausserdem geht es nicht ums spotten selbst, sondern ums pullen der dds das nervt übelst, da spotte ich dann auch nicht ab , sonst natürlich schon.


----------



## Sultanks (18. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaube so hartnäckig wie du, verweigert sich hier keiner dem Threadinhalt.
> 
> Ich versuchs mal in einfach Worten.
> 
> ...



genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Erzsebeth (18. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaube so hartnäckig wie du, verweigert sich hier keiner dem Threadinhalt.
> 
> Ich versuchs mal in einfach Worten.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Rolandos (18. Oktober 2010)

Verstehe dieses Gejammer, DD zieht Aggro Tank Spottet nicht, Heiler heilt nicht, weil der DD die Aggrobekommen hat, auch nicht wirklich.
WoW ist es ein Spiel, in dem es nichts zu verlieren gibt.
Dann muss der Tank ebend etwas mehr Spotten oder der Heiler mehr heilen, JA UND, wo ist das ein Problem, zumindest in den 5er Inis keins. Gut dann wiped man, und versucht nächstesmal, es besser zu machen. 
Aber dann wird auch wieder gejammert warum DD's keine DPS machen.

Igendwie scheinen viele WOW Spieler einen an der Murmel zu haben und sehen WOW nicht als Spiel sondern wollen damit ihr Ego aufpolieren, ich Tank ich Gott, ich Heiler ich Übergott. Warum? Blöde Frage, natürlich weil sie sonst nichts gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (18. Oktober 2010)

mumba schrieb:


> Es trifft das ein, was lange keiner glauben wollte, man muss selbst in 5er Inis mit Verstand spieln - meisterlich


Hier steht die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit. Ich hoffe, dieses tritt mit Cata spätestens ein


----------



## Caspar (18. Oktober 2010)

Wiglaf schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir 90% der Beiträge hier durchlese wird mir schlecht. Diese Einstellung "Warum lasse ich die DDs sterben? Weil ich es kann!" zeigt, dass einige Spieler nicht einmal ansatzweise verstanden haben, was ein Gruppenspiel bedeutet.
> 
> Wiglaf




wenn du gelesen und verstanden hättest, würde dein zitat lauten ''Warum lasse ich die DDs sterben? Weil sie Mist gebaut haben!''

diejenigen, die das gruppenspiel nicht verstanden haben sind in diesem fall die DDs, da sie die anderen nicht ihre rolle ausfüllen lassen und ihnen das leben unnötig erschweren. 
selber nicht aufs gruppenspiel achten und dann andere anplärren, dass sie ja keine ahnung von selbigem haben, weil sie ihnen nicht helfen, ist schlicht asozial.

und nochmal : es geht nicht um fehler oder versehentliches overnuken, das passiert jedem. es geht um die 'ach scheiß auf aggro, ist mir jetzt zu anstrengend, die anderen achten schon auf mich' DDs.


----------



## Mondenkynd (18. Oktober 2010)

Gleiche Situation hatte ich gestern auch, in einer Random Heroic (Burg Utgarde) mit meinem Healer

Ich komme in der Ini an und denke wo sind die anderen 4, gucke auf die Lebensleisten und sehe Tank schon gut 50% weg und hatte den, ich renne also schnell der Gruppe hinterher und heale den Tank....der mal eben ohne auf den Heal zu warten die komplette erste Passage gepullt hatte.

Ich dachte ok, mein Einloggen in der Ini war wohl was langsamer als bei den Kollegen.....ohne auch nur mal zu buffen (Pala & Mage) oder Hallo oder irgendwas zu sagen, rannte der Tank direkt weiter und pullte die Schmiede und den Drachenraum ohne mal wieder zu gucken ob ich Mana habe, geschweige denn das es viel zu viel war was er gepullt hatte....dachte ich lass ihn mal verrecken, wird er merken das ich kein Mana mehr habe.

Keine Sekunde später:

Tank: WTB Heal

Ich schrieb dann, vielleicht guckst Du mal auf mein Mana oder pullte einfach mal weniger oder bleibt einfach in Healrange.

Fuck Heal
HuSo l2p
etc. etc.

Dann wurde ich auch der Gruppe gekickt.


Ich hab nachher gesehen alle 4 waren auf einer Gilde von einem bestimmten Sever.....normal kann das ja nicht sein, das man so assozial behandelt wird.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich hab nachher gesehen alle 4 waren auf einer Gilde von einem bestimmten Sever.....normal kann das ja nicht sein, das man so assozial behandelt wird.



Joa, normal kann das nicht sein, aber leider ists immer wieder so... 
Einer der Gründe, wieso ich (heal) nur mit dem Tank meines Vertrauens reingehe^^ Er pullt schnell und viel, weiss aber dafür auch, wie viel er aushält und weiss auch, wie viel ich weghealen kann. 

Naja, ansonsten halt ichs, wies Ohrensammler beschrieben hat. Wenn ein DD ausversehen Bodypull macht, oder zu schnell zu viel Aggro aufbaut (Was bisher eig bis auf eben mit rnd Tanks nicht passiert ist) heal ich, wenn er extra immer alles raushaut, nicht auf aggro achtet aber heal erwartet darf er vom Friedhof starten oder bis nach dem Kampf warten.


----------



## Muffin88 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich glaube so hartnäckig wie du, verweigert sich hier keiner dem Threadinhalt.
> 
> Ich versuchs mal in einfach Worten.
> 
> ...



Spotten, fertig.

Wenner ZUVIEL pullt (2+ gruppen) sterben lassen/kicken, aber eine zusätzliche gruppe?

Ich bezog mich aber nich mehr aufn thread sondern auf einzelne aussagen.


----------



## Kotnik (18. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Verstehe dieses Gejammer, DD zieht Aggro Tank Spottet nicht, Heiler heilt nicht, weil der DD die Aggrobekommen hat, auch nicht wirklich.
> WoW ist es ein Spiel, in dem es nichts zu verlieren gibt.
> Dann muss der Tank ebend etwas mehr Spotten oder der Heiler mehr heilen, JA UND, wo ist das ein Problem, zumindest in den 5er Inis keins. Gut dann wiped man, und versucht nächstesmal, es besser zu machen.
> Aber dann wird auch wieder gejammert warum DD's keine DPS machen.
> ...




Du klingst wie jemand, der in letzter Zeit viel..viel Reppkosten gefarmt hat.

Tatsache ist: DD sein ist weniger anstrengend/verantwortungsvoll etc. DD sein hat seine absolute Gleichberechtigung, ohne Schaden geht keine Ini und kein Raid gut. 
Da die DD-Generation WotLK aber VÖLLIG des Denkens enthoben wurde (Ich sag nur CC-WEgfall, Decursen als dd wird ignoriert, Interrupt, was ist das? und focusdamage is was für deine muddah), führen sich nicht wenige genauso auf, halten Tank und Heiler für irgendwelche NPCs, die sich gefälligst sputen sollen, weil die DDs ja unbedingt in 5 minuten durch sein wollen und dabei MAX DÄmitsch raushauen wollen.

Gerade die, die hier immer rumbrüllen "Ey lol das is nurn Spiel" vergessen allzu gerne, dass ein SPiel, an dem in einer Ini 5 Menschen beteiligt sind, auch allen 5 Personen SPaß machen soll. Wenn aber tank und heiler nur erfüllungsgehilfen sind für DDs, die einfach mal abhausen wollen und aufs Gruppenerlebnis pfeifen, dann stimmt da was nicht. ES gibt eine Rollenverteilung und als DD besteht das Leben - eigentlich - aus mehr als purem Tastenhämmern bis das REcount raucht. 

Ich denk zudem, dass eher die Imbaroxx0rs diejenigen sind, die das SPiel zum Aufpolieren ihres Egos brauchen. Dein Satz "soll der Tank halt..." spricht Bände..Jaja, sollen die anderen doch machen, der Herr DD will einfach sienen Spaß haben, ohne Rücksicht auf den SPaß anderer Menschen. Das ist doch albern. DU kritisierst exakt das, was aus deinen eigenen Aussagen spricht.

Generell kann ichdie Kausalkette 

Das ist nur ein SPiel --->Alles ist egal, wehe jemand regt sich auf, dann hat der eh kein RL und is hartzIVempfänger ---> Man kann sich aufführen wie man will, wenns nicht kllappt, geht man mit den Worten "lol is nurn game chill out" offline

Als ob ich mich bei einem SPiel nicht anstrengen will...oO Wenn ich Schach spiele, hämmer ich auch nciht wild mit dem Kopf auf das Brett, sondern überlege mir was ich tue, um zum Erfolg zu kommen. 

Ich mein jeder kennt das: Sobald man mitm DD einloggt, sind die guten Vorsätze vegessen un man möchte Schaden machen, aber wenn ich dann verrecke, dann beschwer ich mich halt nicht auch noch, sondern schau halt, worans lag und entschuldige mich zur not. Was halt ÜBERHAUPT nicht geht, ist wildes Gepulle, am ende noch vom Heiler. Pullen können se alle wie wahnsinnig, aber WEHE, sie sollen mal pullen, kontrolliert und mit Verstand (sheep / shackle pull), dann is das Gejammer groß....

Insofern: Liebe DDs, wundert euch nicht, wenn ihr 30 Minuten in der Hauptstadt steht und doof wartet, euch gibts wie Sand am Meer, Tanks nunmal leider nicht und es is auch klar, warum, weil auf die Art macht es keinen Spaß sich verprügeln zu lassen...


----------



## Kovacs (18. Oktober 2010)

> ... das ein DD-Zusatz-Pull nicht den Ablauf einer Ini beschleunigt sondern im Gegenteil um einiges länger dauert. Und dazu noch tierisch teuer wird.



ENDLICH brechen wieder vernünftige Zeiten an 

an die Unverbesserlichen: bis zu dem letzten leidigen Addon gehörte zu den Kernaufgaben guter DD´s die eigene Aggrokontrolle. D.h. erreicht man einen kritischen Wert wird ALLES ABGEBROCHEN. Da wird keine "rota" durchgeprügelt und der Tank darf sehen was er dagegen tut. Sowas wurde auch gern mal vom Tank angesagt "... so Hexer erst mal keinen Schaden mehr machen ... Seele brechen .. etc.". 
Ihr solltet euch mal daran gewöhnen, dass wieder das gemeinsame Ziel oberste Prio hat und nicht der erste Platz im P-Meter. 
Jeder DD kann gerne seine MAXDPS an einer Bosspuppe demonstrieren, in der ini oder im Raid macht er soviel dmg wie Omen zuläßt.

Tanks, die bislang eher ihre großen Stärken im Dauerlauf sahen anstatt vernünftig zu pullen, sollten sich auch langsam umstellen.


----------



## ødan (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme mir manchmal so vor, als wäre ich der einzige anständige DD der noch übrig ist. Wenn ich mitbekomme, dass ein [Beliebige Burst Klasse] pullt und Tank und Healer ihn sterben lassen wollen, dann haue ich schön 'Bösartigkeit' (bzw. seit 4.0.1 'Unheilige Raserei) mit drauf.

Wer nicht weiß, was diese Fähigkeit(en) bringt/bringen:

Bösartigkeit zog dem Ziel jede Sekunde 1% seiner HP ab und erhöhte seinen Schaden.
Unheilige Raserei entzieht 3% alle 2 Sekunden und erhöht das Angriffstempo.

Nunja, erhöhter Schaden bzw Angrifftempo nützen jedoch nicht viel wenn man als DD von einem Trashpack oder Boss verprügelt wird und Heiler, Tank und der DK lol spammend daneben stehen


----------



## Andros-LL (18. Oktober 2010)

Wer overnuked der läuft, jeder hat die Möglichkeit sogar mit dem etwas unschönen von Blizzard integrierten Bedrohungsmeter bzw Warnung zu erkennen ob man lieber kurz warten sollte oder einfach weiter zaubert.

Ich find es Top das ihr beide den DDs gezeigt habt, was passiert wenn man die Mechanik des Gruppenspiels nicht verstanden hat.

Ich find es nicht hochgradig schlimm wenn ich Tanke und dann nach dem Targetwechsel bei dem letzten Target noch nicht genug Aggro habe, die DDs aber vollgas geben. Aber wenn die DDs meinen sie müssten sämtliche Cooldowns bzw sofortiges Bomben des ganzen Trashpacks vollführen ODER sogar noch schlimmer gar einfach pullen (Nein kein Shakel, Frog oder Sheeppull) dann ist mir das herzlichst egal wenn sich ihre Repkosten in den 3 stelligen Bereich bewegen.

Viele DDs beschweren sich über zu lange Wartezeiten bei der Daily Instanz, aber wenn die Heiler immer die Magier heilen müssen und nicht den Tank, und die Tanks die ganze Zeit hin und her spotten müssen weil die DDs auf alles nuken was nicht bei 2 auf den Bäumen ist... Dann tut es mir leid aber dann werden die Tanks und Heiler sich auch denken gut mach ich auch DD und muss mir den Stress nicht mehr geben.

Aggromanagement ist eine Spielmechanik die Blizzard mit Wotlk vernachlässigt hat, die aber mit Cataclysm wieder reanimiert werden soll. Das finde ich Top! Und hoffe Blizz hält sein versprechen. Denn dann werden die DDs hoffentlich mal wieder die 5sek Zeit haben das der Tank Wut generieren kann und gescheit antankt.

Dazu noch zu sagen: Gearscore hat es einfach zusammen mit DMGMetern so kaputt gemacht. Weil jeder im Dmgmeter auf Platz 1 sein möchte macht jeder soviel und so schnell Schaden wie nur möglich. Früher war das Dmgmeter nur eine kleine Übersicht aber kein Addon an dem die Leistung gemessen wird.

Was interessiert mich bei LK 25er Heroic schon nen 30k DPS Schurke, oder Magier der aber zu blöd ist die Seuche an den Schrecken zu geben und einfach im Raid stehen bleibt. Lieber low DPS dafür gescheites Movement. Wer nur rein anhand der DPS und dem GS meint, die Leistung eines Spielers einzuschätzen der ist, tut mir leid, nur ein kleiner unwissender Frischling!


----------



## 44² Razor^^ (18. Oktober 2010)

Das gute alte Gesetz...

Der Heiler heilt nur dann, wenn der Tank pullt.
Der Tank spottet nur ab, wenn er aus eigenem Fail die Aggro verloren hat und nicht, weil ein DDler denkt er habe Max. Damage zu fahren bevor der Tank überhaupt zum zuge kam.

Hehe^^ das ist aber schon immer so...
Selbst heiler bis 80 gezockt und das sein gelassen und auf 80 als Tank mach ich es immer noch genau so


----------



## Erzsebeth (18. Oktober 2010)

Muffin88 schrieb:


> Spotten, fertig.
> 
> Wenner ZUVIEL pullt (2+ gruppen) sterben lassen/kicken, aber eine zusätzliche gruppe?
> 
> Ich bezog mich aber nich mehr aufn thread sondern auf einzelne aussagen.



Durch die Veränderung in der Spielmechanik (z.Bsp. andere GCD-Zeiten, beim DK ist das Runensystem geändert worden, Aggroreduzierungsmöglichkeiten der DD's fallen restlos weg....etc) kann schon eine Gruppe zuviel sein. Meistens krieg ich die auch noch getankt, aber dann ist halt wirklich alles auf CD und brauche min. 6 Sekunden bis mein Spott wieder einsatzfähig ist. Und wer keine 6 Sekunden warten kann bis der Tank wieder einsatzfähig ist, sollte Single Player Games spielen und nicht den anderen 4 oder mehr Spielern den Spaß verderben.

Aggro gibts für Tanks nicht mehr geschenkt. Mir gefällt es so und es macht Spaß, aber eine gewisse Eingewöhnungsphase braucht das schon. Zumal gerade an den Tanks z.Zt. noch ne Menge gefixed wird, weil halt noch nicht alles so rund läuft.

Nur mal fürs Protokoll, es sind ja nicht ALLE DD's hirnverbrannte, beratungsresistente Einzelkämpfer die nur auf sich und Ihre DpS-Wertung achten. Erfreulicherweise habe ich in max. 2 von 10 Rnds Inis so einen Spezialisten als DD dabei. Aber die benehmen sich so übel daneben, das die halt als abschreckendes Beispiel in Erinnerung bleiben. 
Als ich hauptsächlich als DD gespielt habe, hatte ich auch den ein oder anderen "Halbgott in Platte" Tank dabei, wo ich das Kotzen gekriegt habe und mir gedacht habe "was fürn Voll.Pfosten"... c'est la vie


----------



## Kotnik (18. Oktober 2010)

Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Aggro mit 4.01 auch wieder so angepasst wurde, dass diese "OMG, ichmach ja so gaaaar keine Aggro mehr" Argument auch nciht zieht bzw valide ist. SElbst AoE-Tanken im Raid geht problemlos.
Also, wenn jetzt ein Tank meint, er müsste - bei normal laufendem Kampf - mangelnden Aggroaufbau darauf schieben, dass die Aggro ja jetzt sooo schwer erarbeitet werden muss, is das auch wieder ne dumme Ausrede.

Tanken is immer noch nicht schwer, aber es kann einem schwer gemacht werden...


----------



## Kovacs (18. Oktober 2010)

es geht nicht um "schwer" (cc und focus dmg sind NICHT schwer). Es geht um die Rückkehr zu der alten Spielmechanik, die auf Gruppenspiel und taktisches Vorgehen ausgelegt war und nicht auf Dauerfeuer und Diablo ähnliches hack´n´slay


----------



## Der Frieda (18. Oktober 2010)

Hab zu dem Thema eigentlich nur eins zu sagen:

http://files1.guildl...trol8333Pop.jpg


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (18. Oktober 2010)

Richtig so... Tank pullt und niemand sonst!

Bin selber Tank und wenn jemand anderes mit Absicht pullt, spotte ich ihm NICHT ab. Ich lass ihn einfach sterben - bei Add oder so natürlich was anderen. 

Wenn DDs tanken wollen sollen sie auch tanken 


MFG
Pala


----------



## Jemira (18. Oktober 2010)

gut gemacht, spiele zwar selbst dd, habe aber auch nen tank, und da ärgert es mich wenn ein mage meint seinen instatnpyro benutzten zu können um zu pullen. 
naja mit cata soll dass alles noch vieeel lustiger werdem, antanken lassen und so.
einzige ausnahme: wenn abgesprochen darf auch jäger per irreführung pullen


----------



## Shendria (18. Oktober 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> und nochmal : es geht nicht um fehler oder versehentliches overnuken, das passiert jedem. es geht um die 'ach scheiß auf aggro, ist mir jetzt zu anstrengend, die anderen achten schon auf mich' DDs.



Das Problem das es jetzt aber gibt, betrifft aber auch Spieler die sich drum kümmern, so gruppentauglich wie nur irgendwie möglich zu spielen...

Wie ich in meinem letzten Post geschrieben hab.... mehr als Zeit zum antanken geben, ein Focus-Ziel erbetteln, vorsichtiges ausprobieren obs mit der Agro hinhaut usw. kann man von nem DD auch nicht verlangen. Mittlerweile ist es aber wirklich so, das Tanks und Heiler oft komplett abschalten wenn se in ner Instanz sind.
Im Grid der Agropunkt bei jemand anders als beim Tank, wen interessierts? Tank spotten? Nö... Ne Heilung von einem Heiler? Nö....

Viele Tanks und Heiler haben sich leider in ganz andere Bahnen bewegt, als wir Heiler und Tanks, die sich gegen pullende und komplett fehlverhaltende DD wehren wollten, es beabsichtigt haben. Leider trifft das mittlerweile auf echt viele Heiler und Tanks zu.... Jeps, ich heile auch weiterhin niemanden, der net mit den Gruppenmitgliedern spielt sondern gegen sie.... Jedoch kann ich Situationen sehr gut abschätzen wenn mal jemand agro hat, warum er diese hat... wenns aus Pech (der böse letzte Crit) is, oder vielleicht ein Fehler eines anderen, kein Thema, gibts Heilung bis der DD eigentlich platzen müsste... Andere haben anscheinend oft nicht so viel Einschätzungsvermögen, die lassen einfach alles sterben, sobald die Agro net beim Tank liegt... Dieses Verhalten war zumindest von mir nie beabsichtigt, aber naja... eigentlich sollt es mich auch überhaupt nicht wundern. In einem Spiel in dem nur "ICH" wichtig bin und sonst niemand, konnte es gar nicht anders werden...

Mir stellts irgendwie jetzt schon die Haare auf, wenn ich mit meiner Eule im halben Feral-Equip (war einfach zulange nach dem lvln als Feral nur Farmchar und möcht jetzt aber Eule spielen) auf Equipjagd machen werde... wird sicher schon lustig bevor ich ausreichendes Equip für Heros hab.... -.-


----------



## Erzsebeth (18. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Aggro mit 4.01 auch wieder so angepasst wurde, dass diese "OMG, ichmach ja so gaaaar keine Aggro mehr" Argument auch nciht zieht bzw valide ist. SElbst AoE-Tanken im Raid geht problemlos.
> Also, wenn jetzt ein Tank meint, er müsste - bei normal laufendem Kampf - mangelnden Aggroaufbau darauf schieben, dass die Aggro ja jetzt sooo schwer erarbeitet werden muss, is das auch wieder ne dumme Ausrede.
> 
> Tanken is immer noch nicht schwer, aber es kann einem schwer gemacht werden...



Gabs solche Probs vor dem Patch?? Ich hab vorher meinen DK als Frosttank gespielt und bis auf HdR Hero nie irgendwelche Aggro-Probs gehabt. Gut, und bei den Pala mit Schattengram in einer Rnd Hero hatte ich Aggro-technisch keinen Stich ^^ Und mit dem Blutbaum gehts noch fluffiger von der Hand. Ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftig,noch ein bisschen "unrund" aber mir gefällts um einiges besser als die vorherige Variante und habe auch mehr Spaß daran.

Aber die Richtung was Gruppenspiel angeht, stimmt schon die Blizzard eingeschlagen hat. Mal sehen was da noch bei rum kommt

LG Erzse


----------



## Rolandos (19. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Du klingst wie jemand, der in letzter Zeit viel..viel Reppkosten gefarmt hat.



Eher nicht, mache gerade eine Pause.



Kotnik schrieb:


> Tatsache ist: DD sein ist weniger anstrengend/verantwortungsvoll etc. DD sein hat seine absolute Gleichberechtigung, ohne Schaden geht keine Ini und kein Raid gut.
> Da die DD-Generation WotLK aber VÖLLIG des Denkens enthoben wurde (Ich sag nur CC-WEgfall, Decursen als dd wird ignoriert, Interrupt, was ist das? und focusdamage is was für deine muddah), führen sich nicht wenige genauso auf, halten Tank und Heiler für irgendwelche NPCs, die sich gefälligst sputen sollen, weil die DDs ja unbedingt in 5 minuten durch sein wollen und dabei MAX DÄmitsch raushauen wollen.



Hm du scheinst Tank oder Heiler zu spielen.

Dummer weise sind aber oft die Tanks diejenigen die Mist bauen. Setzen z.B. keine Marken, pullen und pullen was das Zeug hält, oder sagt nicht an wo/wer CCt werden soll. Wie soll man da als DD immer sicher Fokussieren, wenn der Tank mal wieder rund um haut. Das man da mal die Falschen trifft ist nicht zu vermeiden. Dann kommen die göttlichen Heiler oder Tanks heilen oder spotten nicht und lassen den DD nicht mehr mit spielen. 
Oder wenn mal einen CC benutzt, war es in letzter Zeit immer der Tank, der sie durch seine Flächenangriffe geknackt hat.
Dann heist es MAX DÄmitsch raushauen, um eventuell den Mob zu erledigen, bevor er irgendwo ankommt.

Es wird einfach nicht mehr zusammen gespielt.

Das Zusammenspiel

Tank wartet vor der nächsten Gruppe, bis alle erholt sind.
Währenddessen setzt er Marken, Hauptziel, 2tes, drittes, der Eisfalle, der sheep
DD können ihre CC vorbereiten oder das Hauptziel auffassen.
Alle sind erholt.
Tank macht sich bereit zum Spotten, gibt Startkommando.
CC werden plaziert, ausgeführt. 
Gegner kommen angerannt.
Tank bindet sie 
usw usw
Habe ich in den letzen 2 Jahren nicht erlebt.
Heute, die Tanks rennen los pullen alles, DD ballern los, treffen die verkehrten werden nicht geheilt und müssen Laufen weil es dem Heiler so gefällt.

Wenn der Tank nicht angibt, wer wo zu erledigen ist, ist er schuld daran, wenn ein DD die Aggro bekommt. 

Erst wenn ein Tank die Richtung angibt, sich ein DD nicht daran hält, und nach wiederholter Aufforderung, es immer noch nicht macht, dann OK, aber nicht, nicht heilen oder spotten, sondern aus der Gruppe entfernen.


----------



## Parasîte1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wer pullt, der tankt.
So lautet mein Motto und nach dem Prinzip tanke ich.. Wenn ein DD sich Skada und Recount runterladen kann, dann kann er sich auch Omen herunterladen und das genausogut einstellen..

Wenn ich schon bevor ich beide Krankheiten mit meinem DK Tank oder nichtmals ein Richturteil mit meinem Tank Pala auf den Mob habe einen Feuerball oder Schattenblitz oder (Meine Favoriten weil ich Eulen hasse) weissen Strahl von oben herabfliegen sehe.. Dann kann der DD auch mal schauen wie gut er tanken kann.

Am besten sind die DDs die sogar meinen gleich mit Hurrikan oder ähnlichem zu PULLEN. Die liegen direkt im Staub weil ich werde nicht den Kapser für die spielen. Ich will auch schnell durch eine Ini, aber es soll vernünftig zugehen und nich nach dem Motto "Eyh pull schneller Alda oder isch pull!"

Oftmals liegt nämlich das Aggroproblem der Tanks darin dass sie ersteinmal zB beim DK die Krankheiten, oder beim Pala die Heilige Kraft aufbauen müssen um wirklich effektiv zu werden.. Vengeance ist ein weiterer Faktor der das Antanken lassen unterstützt.. Ich rede ja nicht von 30 Sekunden aber 5 Sekunden sollte man einen Tank schon geben bei Bosskämpfen zB.. Wenn man wegen 5 Sekunden am Enrage wiped, dann liegen die Fehler nicht an den 5 Sekunden sondern es gibt größere Probleme im Raid..

Von daher meine VOLLSTE Unterstützung an den TE!
Spread the word sag ich dazu nur und an alle tanks: Machts genauso! Antanken lassen ist auch Respektsache.


----------



## Rigdzindorje (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi buffies

Ich stimme mit der EIntrag #1 vollkommen überein.

Muss aber dazu folgendes sagen. Spiele NUR DD (Mage DK und Hexenmeister). Es kann immer mal passieren, dass ein DD unabsichtichtlich ein Pull macht.

Sofern das mir passiert, kommt IMMER ein "SORRYYYYyyyy" im Groupchat.

So soll es meiner Meinung nach auch sein.

Freue mich immer auf gute Tanks und "achtsame" Healer

Have FUN to ALL


----------



## Knallkörper (19. Oktober 2010)

vampirdevil schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> so sehe ich es auch so lass die ddler staub fressen ,mache ich auch noch in den hero ini´s mit meine holypala und meinen halben baum.
> 
> ...




Ist bestimmt eine witzige Geschichte... nur hab ich nich ein Wort verstanden!


----------



## Kotnik (19. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Eher nicht, mache gerade eine Pause.
> 
> Hm du scheinst Tank oder Heiler zu spielen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe früher mehr Tanks und Heiler gespielt, mittlerweile kaum noch Tank, aber mein Main ist Heiler, das stimmt. Daneben hauptsächlich DDs..

Womit ich dir rechtgebe, ist dass Tanks ebenso verzogen sind, ja. Markieren? dann auch wirklich totenkopf tanken? Nur iene Gruppe pullen? Fremwort. Da wird oft nciht aufs Heilermana geschaut, losrennen unr halbe ini pullen und dann olololol du opfer brüllen...Ja, das ist die andere Seite der MEdaille das gebe ich zu.

Als Heiler heile ich normalerweise schon alle, auch aggroferkelchen, einfach weils sonst zu langweilig is..
Aber wenn ich merke, dass jemand mit Absicht dauernd nur aggro zieht oder gar pullt, dann mag ich ahlt auch nicht mehr. Es ist egal, wer aus der Gruppe sich asozial verhält, es ist immer schlcht. Nur leider wurde dieses Verhalten von der SPielmechanik in WotLK unterstützt und gefördert...


----------



## campino76 (19. Oktober 2010)

vampirdevil schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> so sehe ich es auch so lass die ddler staub fressen ,mache ich auch noch in den hero ini´s mit meine holypala und meinen halben baum.
> 
> kleine geschichte von mir war mit nen bär nen shadow...



ab da hab ich nichts mehr verstanden.. ^^


----------



## RedShirt (19. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Aggro mit 4.01 auch wieder so angepasst wurde, dass diese "OMG, ichmach ja so gaaaar keine Aggro mehr" Argument auch nciht zieht bzw valide ist. SElbst AoE-Tanken im Raid geht problemlos.



Als DK auf Procglück bei der einzigen "high threat" Attacke angewiesen zu sein, ist schon toll.
Mit Pech lasert Dir ne Eule den Boss weg (ja, ist so passiert, danach kam der Feral dran).

Toll, wenn man als Tank dann dasteht und sich denkt "wtf".



Parasîte schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon bevor ich beide Krankheiten mit meinem DK Tank oder nichtmals ein Richturteil mit meinem Tank Pala auf den Mob habe einen Feuerball oder Schattenblitz oder (Meine Favoriten weil ich Eulen hasse) weissen Strahl von oben herabfliegen sehe.. Dann kann der DD auch mal schauen wie gut er tanken kann.



Soviel machen die Krankheiten als DK nicht, und dank 50% Nerf auf Pestilenz ticken die auf den "Nebengegnern" auch nicht mehr so hoch.
Wenn Du keinen DnD bereit hast, kannst AOE Tanken knicken. Blood Boil kocht auch nur kurz an.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja, da muss man als Tank durch. Wem das zu schwierig ist, dem hilft nur ein reroll. Wer beim tanken noch nicht so sicher ist, soll es halt sagen, dann kann man als DD einen Gang runterfahren. Aber allgemein haben gute Tanks keine Probleme mit sowas.


----------



## DocCrow (19. Oktober 2010)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Naja, da muss man als Tank durch. Wem das zu schwierig ist, dem hilft nur ein reroll. Wer beim tanken noch nicht so sicher ist, soll es halt sagen, dann kann man als DD einen Gang runterfahren. Aber allgemein haben gute Tanks keine Probleme mit sowas.



Leider halten sich viele DDs nit daran,vor allem wenn es so Imbaroxxors sind und merken der Tank ist noch ein Neuling. 

Ich spiel selber gerne DD (Magier und Paladin) und - irgendwo hab ich es hier im Thread schon gelesen - glaube ich auch oft,dass ich zur fast ausgestorbenen Rasse der geduldigen DDs gehöre. Mein Gott dauerts halt 3 Sekunden länger. 

Allerdings habe ich es auch schon Anders herum erlebt wie oft die Tanks vorrushen und einen ankeifen "mach mal dmg und bomb mal mehr" ja auch nach dem Wechsel zu 4.01 und wenns dann nit klappt ist dann auch wieder nicht richtig...da pack ich mir dann auch an den Kopp und schüttel denselbigen

gruß der Doc


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Oktober 2010)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Naja, da muss man als Tank durch. Wem das zu schwierig ist, dem hilft nur ein reroll. Wer beim tanken noch nicht so sicher ist, soll es halt sagen, dann kann man als DD einen Gang runterfahren. Aber allgemein haben gute Tanks keine Probleme mit sowas.



genau so sehe ich das auch, habe selbst 3 Tankklassen (Druide, Krieger & Pala) und habe nie Probleme dabei gehabt.
Klar kommt es ab und zu vor, dass ein DD pullt, aber dafür gibts die verschiedenen Spottmöglichkeiten.
Wenn ich tanke, fliegt auch kein Feuerball an mir vorbei oder ein Strahl der Eule knallt rein, bevor ich am Mob bin.
Wieso?
Weil ich dank meiner vielfältigen Möglichkeiten mit meiner Aggro eher am Mob sein kann kann als die DD!
Wer nicht fähig ist, 3 oder mehr Gegner an sich zu binden als Tank, auch wenn der DD nicht auf das M-Target geht, der macht was falsch!


----------



## Knallkörper (19. Oktober 2010)

Desoka schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das die DD's es ein paar Tage nach dem Patch immer noch nicht raffen das man nicht mehr so durch die Ini
> Rushen kann wie vorher das man mehr auf Fokus ziehle gehen sollte usw. Und dann heißt es immer "Boar der Tank ist zu
> dumm Aggro zu halten" Und wenn man sagt lasst mich doch bitte erst mal etwas an tanken dann geben die DD's einen
> doch glatt 1 sec. und hauen alles raus was geht "ohne worte" .
> ...




Also mit Furor(Krieger) hält man wunderbar die Aggro und macht fast alle inis locker so ohne beim Boss auf Tank zu speccn!


----------



## Andurius (19. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ein kleiner, aber umso köstlicherer Triumph.​
> 
> Guten Abend meine lieben Buffies.
> 
> ...



Find ich sehr schön und mach ich auch immer so (Hab 2 Tanks und 3 Heiler) xD


----------



## KingNothing22 (19. Oktober 2010)

weißt du, lieber TE, hätten wir schon 3 wochen 4.0.1 und man könnte annehmen jeder hat das aggromanagement im griff würde ich dir zustimmen.

Aber nichtmal eine Woche nach dem Patch den Lehrmeister raushängen lassen finde ich eher von dir und dem Tank assi...

Ich mache so kurz nach einem Patch den heilern die noch probs haben ja auch keine szene deswegen.

Du und der Tank seid ein gutes Beispiel dafür warum so viele (unter anderem ich) keinen bock mehr haben random irgendetwas zu machen. Hat man mit irgendwas Probleme wird man geflamed, gekickt oder sonstwas. Auch DDs verdienen ne zweite Chance und nicht nur die ach so heiligen tanks und healer...

Aber klar, wenn ich instant per dungeonfinder die nächste grp finde kann ich ja das Arschloch raushängen lassen...applaus dir und dem tank und gz, ihr habt jemandem der bestimmt nur seinen spaß haben wollte die Laune verdorben...


----------



## Edrohma (19. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch, habe selbst 3 Tankklassen (Druide, Krieger & Pala) und habe nie Probleme dabei gehabt.
> Klar kommt es ab und zu vor, dass ein DD pullt, aber dafür gibts die verschiedenen Spottmöglichkeiten.
> Wenn ich tanke, fliegt auch kein Feuerball an mir vorbei oder ein Strahl der Eule knallt rein, bevor ich am Mob bin.
> Wieso?
> ...




Cool, schneller als ein instant.... und dann kommt es trotzdem vor dass ein DD pullt? Gedöhns... wird wahrscheinlich im Wahrheitsgehalt nur noch von der Aussage "Ich habe die Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen" unterboten.


----------



## fl01 (19. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn der Tank nach jedem Trash pack 2 Minuten dumm rumsteht pull ich auch.
> 
> Heutzutage brauch doch ehh niemand mehr Tanks in Heros.




Meinst du? Dann geh mal ohne einen Tank in Heros.


----------



## Daryst (19. Oktober 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> weißt du, lieber TE, hätten wir schon 3 wochen 4.0.1 und man könnte annehmen jeder hat das aggromanagement im griff würde ich dir zustimmen.
> 
> Aber nichtmal eine Woche nach dem Patch den Lehrmeister raushängen lassen finde ich eher von dir und dem Tank assi...
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja, man soll nicht meckern, aber......

Es geht hier nicht um das "Agggromanagement" ansich, sondern in seinem Beitrag darum, das die dd´s gepullt haben und nicht der Tank die Aggro verloren hat. Das war auch schon vor dem Patch so und es wird immer solche dd´s geben. Wenn manche dd´s es lustig finden zu pullen um zu schauen wie der rest klar kommt, dann ist es auch meine Sache als Tank, zu schauen wie er klar kommt mit seinen mit Absicht gepullten Adds.

MfG

PS: Falls du was anderes gemeint hast, so kläre mich auf^^


----------



## KInstinct (19. Oktober 2010)

Kenne es als Heiler nur zu gut aus Halle der Refexionen... 4 Tanks (ein richtiger und drei DD) und ein Heiler (ich!). Alle ziehen Aggro und alle schreien nach Heilung. Antanken lassen ist ja auch so schwer für die DD's.

Aber wie ich es (dank Barlow) immer gerne einen DD erkläre: "So wie du spielst, kostet Rezzen weniger Mana als dich zu heilen!"


----------



## Sodreok (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach das fast jeden Tag lol, mein Kolleg ist Tank und ich Heal. 
So ein Tipp sagt den DD s sie sollen zurück pullen sonst kommen alle mobs, das haben die bis jetzt jedes mal getan und es macht immer noch fun.
Wir haben nach jeder ini ca 5 neue DD s durchgelassen oder noch mehr glaub das meiste war so 15 Leute XD
Das macht echt Fun haha
Vllt wart ihr schon ma in meiner Gruppe lol, dann hasst ihr uns aber ziemlich stark.
Ich werde zwar ständig gemeldet aber wayne.
Mein Char is Schami und RL Kolleg Warri sind Taerar ( ich mach das meistens mit dem) vllt kennt mich einer haha


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde auch dass du richtig gehandelt hast. Als ich mal mit meinem Kriegerle getankt habe, ist mir soziemlich das selbe passiert, nur war der Heiler dort so beschäftigt mit mir, weil ich 8 oder 9 mobs auf mir drauf hatte, dass er nicht bemerkt hat wie der Warlock ABSICHTLICH ne Grp gepullt hat. Dann kam eben fast das selbe wie bei dir. Darauf ging der Heiler wutendbrannt aus der Grp und wir konnten warten. Dann kam der nächste Heiler der sich exakt wie du verhalten hat.
Der Warlock pullte wieder und nach seinem qualvollen Ingame-Tod flamte er herum, dass unser Hunter gerne in den Abgrund gejumpt wär. Und dann sagte der Heiler Barlows Zitat:"Pass mal auf du Aushilfspausenclown, nich mit Commander hier, wer den heiler verarscht, der läuft!". Der Warlock flamte noch mehr und verschwand dann, während wir zu 4t die ini beendeten.


----------



## serash (19. Oktober 2010)

Edit:
Als Tank spotte ich immer ab und tu alles, damit die Mobs bei mir bleiben, auch wenn die DDs eindeutig zu schnell vorgehen. Nur weil andere scheisse spielen, muss man ja nicht selber auf das Verhaltensniveau einer gekochten Kartoffel sinken. Das nennt man glaub ich... ah "sozial sein"!
[/quote]

SO siehts aus! Thumbs up! Wenn man die Situationen meistern kann, wenn auch alleine, dann gibt es ein viel tollere Gefühl. Versprochen!


----------



## RedShirt (19. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Weil ich dank meiner vielfältigen Möglichkeiten mit meiner Aggro eher am Mob sein kann kann als die DD!
> Wer nicht fähig ist, 3 oder mehr Gegner an sich zu binden als Tank, auch wenn der DD nicht auf das M-Target geht, der macht was falsch!



Eule.
Fokusdmg auf Dein Nicht-Hauptziel.

In ner 5er Rnd stirbt es vielleicht noch beim hinlaufen zur Eule.
Ansonsten - du hältst es nie und nimmer.
Fertig.

Wenn Du sagst "ok, dann switche ich dahin"... nehme ich 2 Eulen und 3 Mobs.

Wer 2 Hasen jagt, lässt einen zurück und verliert den anderen


----------



## Super PePe (19. Oktober 2010)

Das erinnert mich an meine gestrigen Ausflug in meine erste RND-InI seit 8 Monaten. Da mich die Langeweile ereilte, dachte ich mir "schaust mal was die RND-Gruppen so treiben". Da stand ich nun mit einen Heil-ExBaum, einem Doppel D-Krieger, einem Magier und einem Jäger in HDS. Da ich weder die Punkte noch irgendein Erfolg brauchte, fragte ich ob die Herrschaften besondere Wünsche hätten. Dies wurde mit einem "GoGo" verneint. Es hätte mir schon spanisch vorkommen müssen, als ich die Instanz betrat. Magier und Krieger war dem Geistheiler einen Besuch abstatten, der Jäger versuchte sich im Totstellen und der Rotkreuzhelfer saß am Boden und nuckelte an seinem Wasser. Auf dem Weg zum Event pullten die Doppel Ds alles was ihnen vor die Augen kamen. Erst dachte ich mir, denen sei ihr Lila zu Kopf gestiegen. Jedoch auf Nachfrage meinten sie ich solle mich beeilen, da gerade Carlos Ray Norris Jr. (aka Chuck Norris) geprocct wäre und sie dies ausnutzen müssten. Am Event angekommen, verabschiedeten sich nach wenigen Augenblicken alle 3 DDs von ihrem Leben, da Lila zwar schön aussieht sie aber nicht vor dem AE schützt, in dem sie verweilten. Der Heiler, mir bis heute nicht erklärlich warum, eilte ihnen zu Hilfe und verreckte ebenfalls im "gelben" Licht. 
Nachdem ich dann die Loot-Kiste öffnete, fingen sie auf krude Art an ihre Unfähigkeit auf mich abzuwälzen. Ich erklärte ihnen ganz trocken, das ich weder ein Heiler, noch Doppel Ds benötige um diese Instanz erfolgreich zu absolvieren. Ich keinen Erfolg oder die Punkte bräuchte. Und mich schon gar nicht auf eine solche Diskussion einlasse. 
Es sind solche Spieler, die weder Patchnotes lesen noch sich mit anderen Klassen beschäftigen und mit ihrer Merkbefreitheit einem einen schönen Spieleabend versauen wollen. Es sind solche die nicht wissen das 10er und 25er ids zusammen gelegt wurden und einem, trotz ihres Zeitdruckes, das Raiden unnötig verlängern. Denen Aggrorange ein Fremdwort ist und die nicht wissen das die Zeit des Instant Dmg nur eine temporäre Erscheinung von World of Lutschking war. Diese hat jedoch ausgereicht um den meisten eigenständiges Denken komplett abzugewöhnen. Die kommende Zeit wird für sie schmerzhaft und teuer werden oder sie verabschieden sich so schnell wie sie gekommen sind.
Nun mögen hier einige meinen, es wäre nur Hero und der Tank der damit nicht klar komme, sollte rerollen. Denen sei gesagt, rerollt selbst. Wer bei "nur" Heros so eklatante Fehler begeht, wird im Raid diese nicht ablegen - das Jahrelange Erfahrung - Ausnahmen bestätigen diese Regel.

Salve


----------



## Saberclaw (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich zieh mir grade einen Diszi Priester hoch und bind ie meiste zeit in Inis, in welchen eig. ständig die DDs pullen und die mobs so schnell down sind, dass man meinen könnte eine Instanz 10 lvl unter dem meinen zu bestreiten.
Gehts dann doch mal zur Sache und der Tank wird gebraucht, dann is dieser mehr oder wneiger auch present, aber die meisten tanks haben wirklich nur die Rolle des "Ich nehm dir mal für paar sec die aggro ab"-Dödels.
In solchen Fällen lass ich die übereifrigen und ungeduldigen DDs nicht krepieren, da selbst der tank schon abgeschaltet hat und es einfach nichts bringen würde.

Es gibt aber auch so dermaßen ambitionierte Tanks, die dann ca. 50% mehr dps fahren als der beste DD und tanken einfach alles was ihnen unter die Finger kommt wie blöd. Da kommen die DDs gar net mal zum pullen, weil der Tank im Prinzip nonstop durch die Ini schnetzelt.

Das sind die 2 Szenarios die ich bisher erleben durfte und beschwert hab ich mich noch nicht, weils einfach keinen Stress macht immo und ich auch nicht den Zuchtmeister für diese Ungeduldsbolzen spielen möchte.
In Cata werd ich jedoch jeden DD verrecken lassen, der meint, wie ein Berserker zu pullen und permanent aggro zu ziehen. irgendwo hört dann der Spaß auf.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Oktober 2010)

Edrohma schrieb:


> Cool, schneller als ein instant.... und dann kommt es trotzdem vor dass ein DD pullt? Gedöhns... wird wahrscheinlich im Wahrheitsgehalt nur noch von der Aussage "Ich habe die Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen" unterboten.






RedShirt schrieb:


> Eule.
> Fokusdmg auf Dein Nicht-Hauptziel.
> 
> In ner 5er Rnd stirbt es vielleicht noch beim hinlaufen zur Eule.
> ...



tja, genau ihr seid ein gutes Beispiel, dass ihr anscheinend Tankklassen und ihre Fähigkeiten nicht kennt


----------



## tp_ (19. Oktober 2010)

worldscorpio schrieb:


> das tank prob mit overnuken und aggro ziehen von den dds ist numal wirklich nicht so neu das man jetzt einen thread eröffnen muss^^
> ich kenne das insbesondere als krieger- tank. da kannst du den dds 1000x erklären das der krieger numal einen grossteil seines wutmanagement durch erlittenden schaden kriegt aber: so what interessiert die dds nicht.
> ich habs dann irgendwann aufgegeben.



Patch Notes lesen ftw!


----------



## Edrohma (19. Oktober 2010)

Nja klar, Tankklassen haben doch ein Spott-Rota oder? Drölfzig Spottmöglichkeiten die nichtmal Global-CD auslösen und nach so einem Spott bleibt der Mob beim Tank egal was so auf den draufgehaun wird... Genau du bist das Beispiel ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Oktober 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meine gestrigen Ausflug in meine erste RND-InI seit 8 Monaten. Da mich die Langeweile ereilte, dachte ich mir "schaust mal was die RND-Gruppen so treiben". Da stand ich nun mit einen Heil-ExBaum, einem Doppel D-Krieger, einem Magier und einem Jäger in HDS. Da ich weder die Punkte noch irgendein Erfolg brauchte, fragte ich ob die Herrschaften besondere Wünsche hätten. Dies wurde mit einem "GoGo" verneint. Es hätte mir schon spanisch vorkommen müssen, als ich die Instanz betrat. Magier und Krieger war dem Geistheiler einen Besuch abstatten, der Jäger versuchte sich im Totstellen und der Rotkreuzhelfer saß am Boden und nuckelte an seinem Wasser. Auf dem Weg zum Event pullten die Doppel Ds alles was ihnen vor die Augen kamen. Erst dachte ich mir, denen sei ihr Lila zu Kopf gestiegen. Jedoch auf Nachfrage meinten sie ich solle mich beeilen, da gerade Carlos Ray Norris Jr. (aka Chuck Norris) geprocct wäre und sie dies ausnutzen müssten. Am Event angekommen, verabschiedeten sich nach wenigen Augenblicken alle 3 DDs von ihrem Leben, da Lila zwar schön aussieht sie aber nicht vor dem AE schützt, in dem sie verweilten. Der Heiler, mir bis heute nicht erklärlich warum, eilte ihnen zu Hilfe und verreckte ebenfalls im "gelben" Licht.
> Nachdem ich dann die Loot-Kiste öffnete, fingen sie auf krude Art an ihre Unfähigkeit auf mich abzuwälzen. Ich erklärte ihnen ganz trocken, das ich weder ein Heiler, noch Doppel Ds benötige um diese Instanz erfolgreich zu absolvieren. Ich keinen Erfolg oder die Punkte bräuchte. Und mich schon gar nicht auf eine solche Diskussion einlasse.
> Es sind solche Spieler, die weder Patchnotes lesen noch sich mit anderen Klassen beschäftigen und mit ihrer Merkbefreitheit einem einen schönen Spieleabend versauen wollen. Es sind solche die nicht wissen das 10er und 25er ids zusammen gelegt wurden und einem, trotz ihres Zeitdruckes, das Raiden unnötig verlängern. Denen Aggrorange ein Fremdwort ist und die nicht wissen das die Zeit des Instant Dmg nur eine temporäre Erscheinung von World of Lutschking war. Diese hat jedoch ausgereicht um den meisten eigenständiges Denken komplett abzugewöhnen. Die kommende Zeit wird für sie schmerzhaft und teuer werden oder sie verabschieden sich so schnell wie sie gekommen sind.
> Nun mögen hier einige meinen, es wäre nur Hero und der Tank der damit nicht klar komme, sollte rerollen. Denen sei gesagt, rerollt selbst. Wer bei "nur" Heros so eklatante Fehler begeht, wird im Raid diese nicht ablegen - das Jahrelange Erfahrung - Ausnahmen bestätigen diese Regel.
> ...



irgendwie werde ich aus deiner Textmauer nicht schlau, zu welchem Zeitpunkt du in die HDS gekommen bist.
Wurden schon die anderen Bosse gelegt?
Sind die DD im gelben Strahl stehen geblieben? War der Heiler noch nicht angekommen?
Das waren eher Movementkrüppel, die aber anscheinend den Boss gelegt haben, auch wenn alle danach tot waren oder wie konntest du 
die Kiste sonst öffnen?
Wenn ich mit Heiler dort bin, gibts oft Spieler, die nicht aus dem Strahl rausgehen, bekomme die dank guten Equip aber locker geheilt.


----------



## Shendria (19. Oktober 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Kenne es als Heiler nur zu gut aus Halle der Refexionen... 4 Tanks (ein richtiger und drei DD) und ein Heiler (ich!). Alle ziehen Aggro und alle schreien nach Heilung. Antanken lassen ist ja auch so schwer für die DD's.
> 
> Aber wie ich es (dank Barlow) immer gerne einen DD erkläre: "So wie du spielst, kostet Rezzen weniger Mana als dich zu heilen!"



Die Situation kenn ich von meinem Schamanen zur Genüge.... und hat auch net nur 1x nen Wipe beschert.
Anders rum kenn ich allerdings von meinem Mage, dem Blizz HdR als Lieblingshero zugeteilt hat. 

Man steht in der Ecke (ich hasse Tanks, die dort tanken), wartet bis man irgendwas hört, das nach antanken klingt und blinzelt mal auf die andere Seite. Schnellen Überblick verschaffen (sollte ja schon fast als antank-zeit reichen)... Priester und/oder Schurke bei den Gegnern zu finden. Brav wie man das halt so macht fängt man an auf einen der beiden Schaden zu fahren. Erster AB durch...Agro. Okay, das war wohl der falsche, egal, Unsichtbarkeit, ein wenig warten und dann auf den anderen dmg. Joa, Agro.... Ich mein, ich versuch echt immer, meinen Schaden so zu focusieren, das die gefährlichen Gegner als erstes down gehn, was machste aber wenn beide nicht angetankt sind, sondern nur der Jäger und die Blechdose? Zusehn wie der Schurke immer wieder auf den Heiler losgeht? Dem Priester für seine großartige Heilung bejubeln? Das einzige das man da wirklich machen kann als Mage, Manaschild hoch und hoffen das es gutgeht...

Momentan versteh ich es teilweise ja echt noch wenn einer der beiden Mobs net ganz so gut angetankt sind. Genug der Tanks sind jetzt, durch die neuen Speilweisen, ein wenig verwirrt, unsicher usww. Nur keinen der Beiden auch nur irgendwie anzutanken find ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig ne Zumutung, vorallem für den Heiler... Wenn ich davon jemanden sheepen könnte, wär es mir auch egal, dann hau ich auch als erstes gern auf die Blechdose, nachdem ich Priester oder Schurke gesheept hab. 

Mein Makro im Chat beachten ("Bitte zuerst Priester und Schurken antanken, Danke!") hilft auch selten was. Von Heilern bekommst dann teilweise sogar die Erlaubnis die Mobs zu focusen, solange man ein wenig auf sich aufpasst, nur leider hat man irgendwann auch cd auf Eisblock und Unsichbarkeit, vom Heiltrank mal abgesehn...
Chatnachrichten sind aber sowieso mittlerweile fast überflüssig, da jeder gleich meint, das wieder ein Flame dort steht...

Ich bin echt froh, das ich den Großteil der letzten 2 Jahre fast immer mit Leuten spielen konnte, mit denen man Inis wirklich durchrocken konnte, ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu haben. Spieler die einfach wussten wie, wo, wann was.... Schade, das davon leider keiner mehr übrig geblieben ist und ich mich desöfteren mit Random-Gruppen rumschlagen darf....


----------



## Athenoviel (19. Oktober 2010)

Das kenn ich... irgendwelche DDs die drauflospreschen und 1111111drölf k DPS fahren wollen. Nur stürzt WoW des öfteren beim Eventboss ab und da hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das ich mit Heiler und meinem Pet alleine machen kann.


----------



## Super PePe (19. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> irgendwie werde ich aus deiner Textmauer nicht schlau, zu welchem Zeitpunkt du in die HDS gekommen bist.
> Wurden schon die anderen Bosse gelegt?
> Sind die DD im gelben Strahl stehen geblieben? War der Heiler noch nicht angekommen?
> Das waren eher Movementkrüppel, die aber anscheinend den Boss gelegt haben, auch wenn alle danach tot waren oder wie konntest du
> ...



Als ich die Instanz betrat, stand von der allerersten Mobgruppe noch einer. Dann bin ich mit ihnen direkt zum Event durch, da sie es eilig hatten. Das Event ging los und als die erste Dunstwolke kam, stellten sich die Herrschaften in diese -wie die Motte ins Licht. Gefolgt vom Laser. Als diese dann das Zeitliche gesegnet hatten, folgte ihnen der Heiler aus mir nicht erklärlichen Gründen - er rannte ebenfalls in diesen AE. Das Event spielt ich ab diesem Punkt alleine zu ende. Warum sich die 3 Doppel Ds im AE aufhielten, kann ich nicht beantworten. Das dann der Heiler infolge da eventuell Probleme hatte diese am Leben zu halten, wäre möglich. Warum er dann aber selbst in den Tod rannte, ist für mich ein Rätsel - Panik? Aufgabe?. Ich weiß es einfach nicht.


----------



## balibo (19. Oktober 2010)

Auch ich als eingefleischter DD sage hier mit einem Grinsen auf dem Gesicht, schöne Geschichte Dog, mal wieder was zum schmunzeln und dankeschön das du nicht näher auf die Berufswahl deiner Mutter eingegangen bist (zuviel Info). Seid aber bitte nicht zu streng mit uns. Denn eins ist doch klar die meisten Nahkämpfer hatten noch nie haben nicht und werden es wohl auch nie haben ...... INT!!!! Die können nicht anders die haun alles was nicht bei 3 auf'm Baum ist Meine lieben Caster Kollegen und natürlich auch meinereiner haben zwar schon immer Int gehabt aber mal ehrlich was waren die Inis denn zuletzt das war doch mehr oder weniger ein hirnloses langweiliges durchrennen. Wir haben es schon erlebt das wir den Heiler zwischendurch wecken mußten, der Gute war aus Langeweile eingeschlafen. Jetzt kommt so ein armes DDlein welches erst spät eingestiegen ist, der kann das doch nicht wissen. Nehmen wir doch mal an dieses DDlein ist ein Mage, der dann die Aufgabe bekommt: "mach mal sheep-pull" ------ dann der Stelle wären wir dannn bestimmt wieder bei der Berufswahl der Mutter. Was ich damit sagen möchte ist das es DD's, die es gelernt haben all ihre Fähigkeiten zu benutzen leichter fällt sich nach dem Patch umzustellen. Die sind einfach auch bereit mal auf 3 - 4 Dps zu pfeifen und machen mal kurz Dmg-Stop. Ups ich hoffe ich überforder jetzt nicht unser oben erwähntes DDlein, wenn ja dickes sorry und jaaaaaaaaa !!!! es gibt für DD's mehr als nur *BÄHHHHMMMM AAAAAAAEEEEE* Hmmm noch mal ups, aber so beim schreiben fällt mir auf, hatten die Hunter nicht mal Fläche und Int???????? Hmmmm Warum hat man das dem lieben Oberförster wohl weggenommen??????


----------



## KingNothing22 (19. Oktober 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, man soll nicht meckern, aber......
> 
> Es geht hier nicht um das "Agggromanagement" ansich, sondern in seinem Beitrag darum, das die dd´s gepullt haben und nicht der Tank die Aggro verloren hat. Das war auch schon vor dem Patch so und es wird immer solche dd´s geben. Wenn manche dd´s es lustig finden zu pullen um zu schauen wie der rest klar kommt, dann ist es auch meine Sache als Tank, zu schauen wie er klar kommt mit seinen mit Absicht gepullten Adds.
> 
> ...




zugegeben, dass die dds gepullt haben hab ich wohl übersehen..tut man nicht keine Frage..

mein apell ist trotzdem: locker bleiben...lasst sie pullen...seht es als herausforderung oder sonstwas...solange keiner drauf geht is ja alles okay...

ich spiel selbst mehrere tanks. wenn mal jemand pullt dann seh ich ob ich das in den griff kriege...wenns nicht geht, tja pech. wenn alles gut geht passt es auch...ich hatte eine ini die mich ein wenig gefordert hat und alle sind glücklich...

ich will einfach, dass dieses "jeder gegen jeden" aufhört und das miteinander wieder in den fordergrund rückt...und solche aktionen wie die des TE finde ich da, ob es nun zu recht war oder nicht, nicht so förderlich..


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Oktober 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Als ich die Instanz betrat, stand von der allerersten Mobgruppe noch einer. Dann bin ich mit ihnen direkt zum Event durch, da sie es eilig hatten. Das Event ging los und als die erste Dunstwolke kam, stellten sich die Herrschaften in diese -wie die Motte ins Licht. Gefolgt vom Laser. Als diese dann das Zeitliche gesegnet hatten, folgte ihnen der Heiler aus mir nicht erklärlichen Gründen - er rannte ebenfalls in diesen AE. Das Event spielt ich ab diesem Punkt alleine zu ende. Warum sich die 3 Doppel Ds im AE aufhielten, kann ich nicht beantworten. Das dann der Heiler infolge da eventuell Probleme hatte diese am Leben zu halten, wäre möglich. Warum er dann aber selbst in den Tod rannte, ist für mich ein Rätsel - Panik? Aufgabe?. Ich weiß es einfach nicht.



evtl. waren es Lemminge? ^^
Aber danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Maribêlla (19. Oktober 2010)

Es ist ja klar das niemand zu pullen hat außer der Tank.


Aber auch ich hatte mal die Situation, dass Irreführung und Totstellen cd hatten und ich mit Tab die nächste Gruppe gepullt hatte (was aber auch keine absicht war... blöde Angewohnheit mit dem Tab)

Was ich dann auch super fand waren die Worte vom Heiler, Hoffentlich verreckst du, und bekam dann auch keinen heal und der Tank wollte auch nicht tanken...

Nachdem ich dann von 4 Mobs umgehauen wurde, gingen sie auf den nächsten DD los, DD tot, bis dann der Tank mal die lust bekommen hat zu tanken und der Heiler zu heilen.
Als dann die Mobs lagen meinte ich dann zu den beiden, dass es keine absicht war und sie mal halblang machen sollte.
Dann ging das Flammen zwischen den DDs und Tank, Heal los.

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist, dass man nicht einfach versucht aus solch einer Situation das Beste zu machen, da ja mal Fehler passieren können. 

Fazit: Ich habe mir mittlerweile das anvisieren von Gegnern mit Tab angewöhnt und gehe nur Inis mit Leuten die ich kenne.


----------



## Suplo8de (19. Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Threadersteller!

Menschen wie du braucht unsere Gesellschafft! 
Hauptsache Prinzipien werden durchgesetzt, um Zeit geht es ja nicht, hat man ja eh genug, is ja egal ob man 2h für ne inni braucht die man in 2 min machen kann, wenn man sich toll mit dem Tank versteht und unterhalten kann.

Wenn der Tank unfähig ist die Aggro zu halten (was gerade auf low lvl so einfach ist, da man als tank bis lvl 80 und auch noch weiter meist mehr schaden macht als die DDS) dann haben halt die DDs aggro und dann ist es deine aufgabe die DDs zu heilen, was auch nicht mehr schwer ist heutzutage gerade aufm low lvl, ich pull mit meinem heiler in heros meist 3-4 grp weil der tank zu lahm ist, heil mich gegen und sobald die dds die aggro übernehmen werden halt die geheilt. Sei doch froh dass du 2 fähige DDs die schaden machen und ned einschlafen dabei hast, dann gehts wenigstens schnell. Was bringt dir diese "Eeeeeeeh, der DD lässt mich nicht trinken, lässt den tank ned antanken und hat nicht mal hallo gesagt dafür bekommt er seine gerechte strafe, ich heil einfach nicht mehr *höhöhöh grinsssss*" Einstellung? Mal ehrlich wie lange wart ihr denn letzten endes in der inni?`und wie viel schneller wäre es gegangen wenn du auf den tank geschissen, die dds geheilt hättest und ihr das einfach durchgerushed wärt?? für mich ist das kein erfolg sondern ein herber selfpwn und vorallem eine Anmaßung, was bildest du dir ein wer du bist, dass du versuchst andere zu erziehen?! Lass die Leute so spielen wie sie wollen und halte sie nicht auf. Manche leute wollen ihre twink halt einfach so schnell wie es geht durch die verkackte inni bringen die man schon 500000000 mal gemacht hat und sie langsam so satt hat. Evl. ist für dich KLoster ja ein richtig anspruchsvolle aufgabe die doch vollerfüllt und an die grenzen deiner fähigkeiten bringt, aber manche menschen haben einfach was besseres zu tun. Wayne Prinzipienen, auf Leistung, Zeit und Erfolg kommt es an. In der heutigen Leistungsgesellschaft (die mittlerweile auch ihren weg in die WoW gefunden hat) ist kein PLatz mehr für Prinziepenreitern wie Du...


----------



## Daryst (19. Oktober 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> zugegeben, dass die dds gepullt haben hab ich wohl übersehen..tut man nicht keine Frage..
> 
> mein apell ist trotzdem: locker bleiben...lasst sie pullen...seht es als herausforderung oder sonstwas...solange keiner drauf geht is ja alles okay...
> 
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich,wobei ich sagen muss, das mir das tanken mit dem Pala jetzt leichter vor kommt, aber der ist erst kurz vor dem Patch 80 geworden, könnte daran liegen.
Ich hau mit meinem Tank immer alles raus, versuche es halt jedem recht zu machen, wer dann Aggro hat, ist meist selbst Schuld, denn mehr ist dann einfach net drin. Es gibt leider auch DD´s die meinen, das Spott keinen Cd hat und 1 min hält und weiter draufbolzen, zum Glück sind diese recht selten.
Ich bin zwar ab und an genervt von extra pulls, aber wenn es ein Hunter ist und der dann Irreführung macht oder halt Schurke mit Support, dann ist mir das relativ egal. Schlimm ist es nur, wenn ich grad eine Grp pulle und er direkt in die nächste Feuert, weil dann erstmal schön wenig Cd´s frei sind und dann ist die kacke mal am dampfen,wenns eine große Grp ist, aber ich sag da nur meinem Kollegen im Ts, welcher den Heiler spielt...Let´s get ready to Rumble!

MfG

PS: Wenn der DD ausversehen über Tab mal pullt und das meinetwegen auch ein Wipe wird, solang er sich unaufgefordert entschuldigt. Da reicht auch ein "Sry mein Fehler", sag ich nur Np und weiter. Wenn Mist bauen, dann auch mal eben sry schreiben, ist ja net so schwer^^


----------



## Legas369 (19. Oktober 2010)

vampirdevil schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> so sehe ich es auch so lass die ddler staub fressen ,mache ich auch noch in den hero ini´s mit meine holypala und meinen halben baum.
> 
> ...




Wenn du deinen Text noch in eine lesbare Form packst, kann man damit auch etwas anfangen.


----------



## Shendria (19. Oktober 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> ich will einfach, dass dieses "jeder gegen jeden" aufhört und das miteinander wieder in den fordergrund rückt...und solche aktionen wie die des TE finde ich da, ob es nun zu recht war oder nicht, nicht so förderlich..



Es ist aber auch nicht förderlich wenn eine ganze Gruppe wegen einem Wahnsinnigen leiden muss. Egal, ob der Wahnsinnige jetzt Tank, Heiler oder DD ist.
Den DD, denen man jetzt das Pullen durchgehn lässt die machen es dann auf dem Weg von 80 auf 85 weiterhin, die Heiler die lieber alles sterben lassen, werden auch weiterhin nicht heilen wenn se keinen Bock drauf haben. Genauso die Tanks, die jetzt noch net wirklich tanken WOLLEN, denen is es egal ob ein Mob mal nen DD aus den Latschen haut und der Heiler kann froh sein wenn ein Spott für ihn verwendet wird.

2 Jahre lang hat es ja super funktioniert, das man jeden machen ließ, was er wollte. Antanken war nicht notwendig, genausowenig irgendwelcher Focus-dmg oder gar CC. Als DD konnte man einfach draufhaun ohne Rücksicht auf die anderen, als Tank hatte man Gesichtsaggro und Heiler hatten auch alle Möglichkeiten irgendwen durchzuheilen... 

Wenn es jetzt dann allerdings während dem lvln in den Instanzen wirklich so kommen sollte wie es angekündigt wurde, dann wird keiner seine Freude mit den Instanzen haben, in denen jeder machen kann wozu er grad lustig ist. Man wird sich gezwungenermaßen wieder an ganz einfache Spielregeln halten müssen, ansonsten wird man eben gekickt oder man darf desöfteren vom Geistheiler in die Instanz laufen. Wobei ich es nicht einsehe, warum ich wegen der Blödheit von Mitspielern öfters wipe... deswegen wirds für mich heißen:

DD kann gern pullen, heal bekommt er keinen und sollte das noch ein zweites Mal passieren, kick. Sollte sich herausstellen das es Versehen war (kann passieren das man mal blöd im Raum steht und vielleicht falsches Nameplate erwischt), funktionieren auch meine Heilungen wieder....

Schätzungsweise werd ich mich mit Cata allerdings erstmal sehr lange Zeit von Random-Inis fernhalten. Entweder mit Leuten aus der Gilde und FL oder gar nicht...


----------



## Grufthase (19. Oktober 2010)

Nach mehreren hunderten von Heros muss ich sagen, dass pullende DDs eine wahre Seltenheit sind und selbst wenn mal wer Aggro hat, überleben sie es fast immer aufgrund des geringen Schadens oder wegen des schnellen Ablebens der Monster.
Spielen die Leute hier ein anderes WoW als ich? oO


----------



## Blackout1091 (19. Oktober 2010)

Cool dadurch wird das Problem auch nicht besser und du verhälts dich wie ein kleines Kind.
Also ich für mein Teil erlebe es eh nicht oft das die DD´s einfach drauf zu stürmen.
Aber auf der anderen Seite Kloster- Friedhof ist ja auch nicht anspruchsvoll. 

Einfach den jenigen draufansprechen so regelt man das vernünftig


----------



## Legas369 (19. Oktober 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Threadersteller!
> 
> Menschen wie du braucht unsere Gesellschafft!
> Hauptsache Prinzipien werden durchgesetzt, um Zeit geht es ja nicht, hat man ja eh genug, is ja egal ob man 2h für ne inni braucht die man in 2 min machen kann, wenn man sich toll mit dem Tank versteht und unterhalten kann.
> ...



Wie heißt denn das Zeug, das du rauchst, um eine solche Einstellung zu bekommen?

Die Tanks und Heiler, die von Threadersteller angesprochen sind, haben meine volle Unterstützung, denn ich handel weder als Tank noch als Heiler anders.
Wenn ich als Tank in eine Instanz gehe, bitte ich die Gruppe höflich darum, mich antanken zu lassen. Sollten sich die DDs nach der zweiten Erinnerung nicht angesprochen fühlen und ziehen weiterhin absichtlich Aggro, weil sie z.B. die vielen hübschen gelben Zahlen sehen wollen, laß ich sie einfach an ihrer Gier sterben. Wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten. 

Ebenso in meiner Rolle als Heiler: Wenn ich bemerke, dass die ach so tollen DDs dem Tank keine Chance geben um Aggro aufzubauen, werden sie einfach nicht geheilt. Wem was nicht passt kann sich dann gern bei mir melden und wir bessprechen das Problem.

Bin ich als DD in einer Instanz und ich sollte mal wegen Prügel von einem Mob sterben, hab ich ganz einfach Pech gehabt und hatte in diesem Moment meinen Charakter nicht im Griff. Dann lauf ich rein, entschuldige mich bei der Gruppe und handel mit Bedacht.


Und jetzt sag DU mir mal, mit welcher Begründung ein DD Aggro haben darf (abgesehen von dem Schwachsinn, den du schon von dir gegeben hast).
Bin sehr gespannt auf deine Antwort...


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Oktober 2010)

Massiver damage und risikoreiche Aktionen in Instanzen (zb. Pull durch einen DD) sind wie ein Sportwagen...geil anzusehen, aber man muss auch damit umgehen können, sonst klebt man am Boden (Respektive in der Leitplanke)


Ich pulle mit dem Schurken auch gerne Gruppen mit Misdirect zum Tank, ziehe von einzelnen Mobs Aggro und spiele generell sehr schnell, und sehr risikoreich. Bis jetzt hat sich aber noch nie jemand bei mir beschwert...weder Tank noch Healer. Dismantle, Kick, Vanish, Feint, Evasion, Kidney Shot und TotT gehören bei mir zum Standartrepertoire...wenn man mit seinem Char umgehen kann, kann man auch volles Risiko spielen. Die Bemerkung "Der Tank ist der EINZIGE der pullt!" ist in meinen AUgen lächerlich...man kann viel mit den Chars machen und nahe am Limit spielen, ABER nur wenn man die Grenzen kennt.

Wenn man natürlich glaubt als Bang AE Instantcritpyroblast-Wunder rumlaufen zu müssen...da würd ich auch nichht abspotten =)


Wenn hier einige...Flachzangen btw....dem TE Dummheit unterstellen, mit dem Argument "Scheiss doch drauf, ihr wärt schneller!!!!"...das ist Bullshit. Was ihr Supportet ist schlechtes Gameplay...lohn für Null Leistung. Ein DD der nicht spielen kann, soll sterben, MUSS sterben. Immer und immer wieder. Bis er das SPiel löscht, oder sein Spiel verbessert. Mit Flaschen will keiner Spielen...und DDs mit Daueraggro, die nichts, oder zu wenig tun um dann auch die Kontrolle zu behalten, SIND genau das...Flaschen.


----------



## std123 (19. Oktober 2010)

ICh finde es super was ihr gemacht habt war leztens mit meinem pala-tank (wirklich geskillt und nicht nur als tank angemeldet) mehrfach im kloster:
1. run ich habe viel gepullt vorher die dd's gebeten mich 2-3 sekunden antanken zu lassen==> daruas folgte die dd's bomben sofort los und ich kann alle adds aus dem ganzen raum zusammensuchen und i-wie veruschen sie zu tanken! die reaktion der grp "ey tank doch mal richtig alter"( nicht der genau wortlaut)

2. run ich pulle am anfang vorsichtig ==> sofort pullt ein dd aus der gruppe mit ihc sage ihm er soll das bitte lassen. seine reaktion " wenn du mehr pullst muss ihc das nicht machen"
ab da könnt irh euch das vom ersten run wieder durchlesen!!!

Bitte an alle die twinken und ini dabei gehen macht das was eurer rolle entspricht ich twinke atm alle dre rollen dd heiler und tank und es klappt am besten wenn man einfahc seine geplante rolle übernimmt, und an alle die mienen der tnak pullt zu wenig... wenn ihr ihn pullen lasst und kurz antanken lasst kann er auch mehr pullen!!!!!


----------



## Kotnik (19. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass jeder mal Fehler macht, wer kennt es nicht als JÄger aus versehen die rechte Maustaste genommen, als HExer im Tab-Dot-Wahn das falsche gepullt, der Möglichkeiten sind Legion...

Aber es ist schon frappierend, wenn ein DD kein Hallo und kein Danke kennt und nur hüpfend "ogogo" schreibt und alles pullt, was bei drei nicht auf den Bäumen ist.

Ich muss sagen, ich bin kein langsamer Tank, wenn alles passt, liebe ich es, Gruppen durch Instanzen zu peitschen, vorausgesetzt der Heiler kann das gegenheilen und alle sind geistig mindestens halb da. Aber gerade 2 tage nach dem Patch in der ersten Instanz als Tank, gerade frisch geskillt und gerade so die Leisten justiert, wird man ja wohl verstehen, wenn ich mal 3 sekunden stehen bleibe. Wenn dann zusätzlich noch in HDZ4 die Pfeile ausfallen und der MArktrufer einem verschweigt, wo die nächste Gruppe gespawnt ist, dann fände ich es schon höflich, wenn man einfach wartet, bis ich da bin und nicht einfach wild in die nächste Gruppe rennt, stirbt und mich dann anmault.

Am liebsten hab ich da so Klassen, die theoretisch tanken KÖNNTEN, wenn sie es wollten. Dass ein Hexer nur DD sein kann, verstehe ich der hat ja keine Wahl. Aber DK-DDs, die dann anfangen rumzuflamen, bedenke icha uch gerne mit einem "spec um zeig mir wie man es macht"..

Bzw die Platten-DDs die sich für unsterbliche Tank-DDs halten. WEr hat eigentlich überhaupt Leuten ins Gehirn eingeplflanzt, so ganz nebenbei und außerhalb des Themas, dass man ständig, wirklich ständig auf der Leertaste rumhämmern muss? Oder ist das Tremens-Counterstrikensis? Von hyperaktiven CS-Kiddies kenn ich das Gehüpfe ja, aber in WoW erschließt sich mir nicht der Sinn..egal, wers mmag..Nur ergeben sich daimmer lustige Parallelen..

Oft schließe ich (meist zutreffend) aus exzessivem Gehüpfe auf den vorhandenen Grad an Nervosität und die Kürze der Aufmerksamkeitsspanne. Und oft erfüllen sich die unguten Ahnungen. 

Na wie gesagt, ich finde es reichlich albern, wenn man keine paar Sekunden warten kann, bis der Tank ran ist, sondern gleich und auf der Stelle pullen muss und vor allem dabei erkenntnisresistent bleibt. Pullen Sterben, aufstellen lassen, flamen, pullen, sterben, etc pp.

Es ist bezeichnend, früher war tanken das höchste für mich, es war einfach ein episches Gefühl, mittlerweile hab ich nur noch die Schnauze voll, am Ende bleibt man ja doch der Trottel. Und dabei versuche ich wirklich, so lange wie möglich so höflich wie möglich zu bleiben. Am Anfang eine klare Ansage, ohne Spitzen, aber zur Orientierung, zwischendrin nette Erinnerungen, aber meistens hat man das Gefühl, niemand liest mehr Gruppenchats und alle betrachten das Spiel nur noch als Soloplayer_Erfahrung.
Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten, da is man mit wildfremden in 5er inis ins TS gegangen, hat Ingame-Bekanntschaft geschlossen, etc. Jetzt ist es so anonym wie andere MMOs, bei denen ich das immer bemängelt habe, wie zB Warhammer. Man fühlt sich nicht so als wären da andre Menschen, sondern nur NPCs und so wird man auch behandelt.

Da setzt man nen Totenkopf und bittet um Focusdamage, weil man nicht so sicher ist, innerhalb eines zehntel-GCDs 1XXXXXXXXXX Bedrohung auf allen Zielen zu haben und was passiert? SAAT!!!! STERNENREGEN! HURRICANE!! BLIZZARD!!
So nicht mehr, sollen die ganzen PSeudo-DD-Tanks doch einfach mal selbs tanken, dann sollen sie sehen, wie viel Spaß das macht, sich mit egoistischen Idioten rumzuschlagen.


----------



## MasterCrain (19. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die Bemerkung "Der Tank ist der EINZIGE der pullt!" ist in meinen AUgen lächerlich...man kann viel mit den Chars machen und nahe am Limit spielen, ABER nur wenn man die Grenzen kennt.



Seine grenzen kennt der mage auch, aber wenn er pullt und dan eisblock zündet ist das trozdem nicht so geil^^


----------



## Kotnik (19. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Massiver damage und risikoreiche Aktionen in Instanzen (zb. Pull durch einen DD) sind wie ein Sportwagen...geil anzusehen, aber man muss auch damit umgehen können, sonst klebt man am Boden (Respektive in der Leitplanke)
> 
> 
> Ich pulle mit dem Schurken auch gerne Gruppen mit Misdirect zum Tank, ziehe von einzelnen Mobs Aggro und spiele generell sehr schnell, und sehr risikoreich. Bis jetzt hat sich aber noch nie jemand bei mir beschwert...weder Tank noch Healer. Dismantle, Kick, Vanish, Feint, Evasion, Kidney Shot und TotT gehören bei mir zum Standartrepertoire...wenn man mit seinem Char umgehen kann, kann man auch volles Risiko spielen. Die Bemerkung "Der Tank ist der EINZIGE der pullt!" ist in meinen AUgen lächerlich...man kann viel mit den Chars machen und nahe am Limit spielen, ABER nur wenn man die Grenzen kennt.
> ...



Ich hasse es, wenn ein schurke/jäger ungefragt pullt. Wer weiß, vielleicht hab ich grad noch was in der leiste umegstellt, einen heiltrank gesucht etc?
Der beste Witz ist ja, dass die meisten dann, WENN sie mal sollen, total versagen. Ich sag nur sheep/shackle-pull. Dann geht das gejammer los..."mimimi, da sterb ich doch voll. ieeeehhhhh verantwortung"

Missdirectpulls ohne Aufforderung sind schlicht rüpelhaft und nur ok, wenn ich den DD kenne und weiß was er tut bzw weiß dass er weiß was er tut. Ansonsten find ich das nur stessig und fühlemich unnötig unter Druck gesetzt. 

Klar: Wenn ein DD sieht, dass die Pat gerade in der rihtigen Konstellation ist...ok, aber dann bitte auch im char was schreiben, was weiß ich.

Aber so standardmäßig den Tank als Aggropuppe und Trottel vom DIenst verwenden und benutzen, kann ich nicht leiden. Der Pull usw gehört zu meinen Aufgaben und ich pfusch anderen ja auch nicht rein..


----------



## Fipsin (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab einen kleinen Heilerschamanen
auf lvl20 mit dem ich mir mal den Job ansehen will der mich
so als Tank am leben hält, läuft ja ganz Langweilig. Erdschild
auf den Tank und dan sehen wer unter 100% und ist den 
mit nem 1k crit wieder vollhealen. 

Gestern komm ich dan Burg Schattenfang, Kriegertank
Magier Schurke und einen Casterdruiden. Andauernt 
geht der Schurke unter 50%, und ich sehe das er 
andauertn pullt, der Kriegertank bekommt deshalb 
keine Wut und so weiter (Krieger wissen was ich meine),
Ich sag zum Schurken er soll aufpassen und er dumm 
wieso Tanks sind unwichtig ich Lebe danach noch. Nur
nach meiner Prioritätenliste steht Tank oden dan kommt
der Heiler und DAN der DD. Dan schreib ich dan ist der
Job des Healers wohl auch unwichtig. Die Antwort hab
ich erhalten als er auf einen Gürtel mit Willenskraft und
Intelegenz gewürfelt hat. Bei der nächstem Mobgruppe
lass ich ihn entscheiden anzutanken oder ins Hele licht
zu gehen. Zack schurke tot, ich rezz nicht und als er 
mich drauf anspricht antworte ich nur:
Hör ma zu wer die Heiler verarscht läuft.


----------



## Legas369 (19. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik ....  du sprichst mir aus der Seele :-)
Vielen Dank :-)


----------



## greganorius (19. Oktober 2010)

was freue ich mich dadrauf wenn ihr die ihr meint imba zu sein und keinen tank mehr zu brauchen, in cata richtig ordendlich auf die nase bekommt. 
mal ehrlich: was wollt ihr eigendlich in einem gruppen orientiertem rollenspiel wenn es euch nur um euren spaß geht, auch wenn dieser auf kosten anderer geht?
 geht uns spielt egoshooter oder von mir aus mensch ägere dich nicht, aber kein spiel das als gruppenspiel gedacht ist.
 scheinbar seid ihr einfach nicht in der lage ein normales soziales verhalten an den tag zu legen und denkt einfach nur: was interessieren mich die anderen in meiner gruppe oder raid. die idioten haben nichts zu melden , hauptsache ich habe meinen spaß
. also ehrlich wie alt seid ihr? lernt doch erstmal was es heißt sich sozial zu verhalten und das spiel so zu spielen wie es gedacht ist. als gruppenspiel und nicht als solospiel.
 ich kann einfach nicht begreifen wie man so egoistisch sein kann, sorry ihr tut mir einfach nur leid!


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, wenn ein schurke/jäger ungefragt pullt. Wer weiß, vielleicht hab ich grad noch was in der leiste umegstellt, einen heiltrank gesucht etc?
> Missdirectpulls ohne Aufforderung sind schlicht rüpelhaft und nur ok, wenn ich den DD kenne und weiß was er tut bzw weiß dass er weiß was er tut. Ansonsten find ich das nur stessig und fühlemich unnötig unter Druck gesetzt.



Dazu seinen Char spielen zu können gehört auch, zu erkennen wann der Tank für so eine AKtion bereit ist. Wenn er sich zb. zur nächsten Gruppe schon in Marsch gesetzt hat, überhohl ich ihn mal mit raketenschuhen und Mache ihm auf die Weise den Pull leichter.
Oder wenn das Captn. America Schild schon fliegt pulle ich die nächste Gruppe auch gleich mal mit...wenn ich an Gear und Spielweise gesehn habe dass der Tank das aushält.

Hat man solche DDs in der Gruppe, setzt das den Tank nicht unter Druck...im Gegenteil, es erleichtert ihm das SPielen zum Teil enorm.

Wenn man natürlich pullt während der Tank einfach irgendwo in der Gegend steht...no comment. Gibts wirklich DDs mit so wenig Hirn? Könnt ja sein dass er grad disconnectet ist.


----------



## Shendria (19. Oktober 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> WEr hat eigentlich überhaupt Leuten ins Gehirn eingeplflanzt, so ganz nebenbei und außerhalb des Themas, dass man ständig, wirklich ständig auf der Leertaste rumhämmern muss? Oder ist das Tremens-Counterstrikensis? Von hyperaktiven CS-Kiddies kenn ich das Gehüpfe ja, aber in WoW erschließt sich mir nicht der Sinn..egal, wers mmag..Nur ergeben sich daimmer lustige Parallelen..
> 
> Oft schließe ich (meist zutreffend) aus exzessivem Gehüpfe auf den vorhandenen Grad an Nervosität und die Kürze der Aufmerksamkeitsspanne. Und oft erfüllen sich die unguten Ahnungen.



Mein erster Char war Gnom-Magier.... Ich stand immer irgendwo hinten im Caster-CAMP und hab gehoft durchs rumspringen mehr sehn zu können zwischen den ganzen großen Menschen und Nachtelfen.... Zwerge lagen sowieso immer nur besoffen rum, über deren Bierbauch konnte ich grad noch so ohne springen drübersehn  	Leider ist mir das hängen geblieben und ich hab nen Hüpfe-Troll... -.-


----------



## balibo (19. Oktober 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Threadersteller!
> 
> Menschen wie du braucht unsere Gesellschafft!
> Hauptsache Prinzipien werden durchgesetzt, um Zeit geht es ja nicht, hat man ja eh genug, is ja egal ob man 2h für ne inni braucht die man in 2 min machen kann, wenn man sich toll mit dem Tank versteht und unterhalten kann.
> ...




 ahhh ein gogogo Spezi. Sorry aber deine Einstellung kann ich nicht teilen. Es gibt nun mal Tanks die kennen ihren Char aus dem FF, da braucht man wirklich nicht lange überlegen und kann als DD reinhaun was geht. Wenn ich aber als dd rnd in eine Gruppe komm muß ich erstmal auf halbmast gehn, muß ich erstmal sehn wie gehts dem Tank was macht der Heiler. Was heißt das wenn der Tank unfähig ist???? Man muß jedem Tank doch die Chance geben anzutanken. Für mich gibt der Tank immer noch das Tempo vor, einzigste Ausnahme wenn der dann nicht checkt das ein Heiler Mana braucht dann frisst der Gute halt mal Dreck. Ich hab schon Inis gehabt wo es in dieser einzigen Situation einen stillen Packt zischen Heal und DD gab. Viele DD's nutzen nämlich die Zeit die der Heiler zum trinken braucht um selbst mal aufzutanken, so dann sitzen die gemühtlich in ner Runde und nur ein Tank schreit WO BLEIBT MEIN HEAL WO BLEIBT DER DMG. Ne Leute wenn ich hier manche Beiträge lese, ich weiß nicht aber ich glaub ich möcht keine rnd mehr machen. Denn mal ehrlich es ist ein Spiel und Dog war mit der Aktion vielleicht nicht sehr erfolgreich was die INI angehtaber ich wäre echt gern der Mage gewesen, ich hätte dann gesagt "ok du Sausack ich habs verstanden" und dann hätte ich wahscheinlich bitte bitte gemacht damit ich nicht vom Friedhof bis Friedhof laufen muß. Spaß hätte es mir auf alle Fälle gemacht


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Bin Melee und muss sagen, das nicht immer die dds schuld haben. Es kann vorkommen das auch mit antanken der tank die aggro verliert was aber denke ich mal am gear unterschied liegt. Es wird halt noch etwas dauern bis das "bomben" aus den köpfen der leute verschwindet, spätestens wenn cc wieder eine wichtige rolle spielt. Wie schön es damals war noch vor jedem pull erstmal die mobs zu makieren und ne kill prioität zu haben. und falls man an einen tank kommt der ohne antanken die aggro hält weiss man das es einer der "besseren" tanks ist. Will das jetzt aber nicht so darstellen das tanks die die aggro nicht halten können schlecht sind! Vllt sinds sie nur mit dem neuem skillbaum noch nicht zurecht gekommen oder haben sich nicht über änderungen ihrer klasse informiert.

So dann wünsch ich allen noch viel spass am WoW spielen


----------



## Kotnik (19. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dazu seinen Char spielen zu können gehört auch, zu erkennen wann der Tank für so eine AKtion bereit ist. Wenn er sich zb. zur nächsten Gruppe schon in Marsch gesetzt hat, überhohl ich ihn mal mit raketenschuhen und Mache ihm auf die Weise den Pull leichter.
> Oder wenn das Captn. America Schild schon fliegt pulle ich die nächste Gruppe auch gleich mal mit...wenn ich an Gear und Spielweise gesehn habe dass der Tank das aushält.
> 
> Hat man solche DDs in der Gruppe, setzt das den Tank nicht unter Druck...im Gegenteil, es erleichtert ihm das SPielen zum Teil enorm.
> ...



Ob es DDs mit so wenig Hirn gibt? Möchtest du wirklich eine Antwort? *ggg*

Naja, wie gesagt, wenn es auf einem MIndestmaß an Absprache fußt, ist es ok. Wie gesagt, ungefragt find ichs bissl anstrengend. Ich mein, wozu gibts nen Gruppenchat oder Flüstern? Zur Not sag ich halt was dazu und dann merkt man schon, ob das geht. 
Ich will mich als Tank nur nicht gehetzt fühlen. Wenn du so ein DD bist, der mit Verstand mehr als seine Hotkeys 1-4 (BÄM, AE, SUPER-AoE und BURSTBÄM) benutzt, dann gz dazu, aber geh nicht davon aus dass dieser Fall die Norm darstellt^^
Die Fähigkeiten vieler sind leider etwas verkümmert, weil eben die Bandbreite an Fähigkeitene infach nicht mehr gefordert ist, also wird kein Schurke mehr genötigt, mal Blind, Tritt, kidney shot etc zu verwenden. Wer das noch kann, wunderbar...

Leider ist die Mehrheit der WoW zu verzogenen Bengeln und Gören geworden, aber sie sind nichtmal wirklich schuld, WotLK hat das provoziert, man merkts doch an sich selbst, wie man immer wursteliger und fahriger und nachlässiger wird. Und wehe es brentn mal, dann sind die Fingerchen eingeschlafen.. *g*

Ich hoffe wirklich und ehrlich,d ass es mit Cata schluss mit Tranigkeit heißt und endlich wieder mehr als nur rudimentäre kognitive Funktionen notwendig sein werden, um durch Instanzen zu kommen. Zum Langweilen logg ich mich schließlich nicht ein. Und zum hundersten Mal meine DPS bestaunen brauch ich auch nirgendwo hin...oO nach einem Tank&Spank-Boss weiß ich doch ws ich drauf hab und das reicht doch dann wieder für ne weile, dann kann ich mich einordnen, ansonsten ist das doch scheißegal und für mich kein Spielgrund als DD...


----------



## schattenkriegerin (19. Oktober 2010)

habe das auch offt in inis (wenn ich heile) shcon erlebt das die dd einfach vorrennen und meinen pullen zu müssen obwohl ich kein mana hatte und der tank am umspeccen war

lasse das als heiler 2-3 mal zu dan stirbt der erste dd und er pullte nicht mehr 

ok als dd ist mir das auch schonmal passiert aber halte als pala dd auch was aus


----------



## SD-Nacla (19. Oktober 2010)

als tank geh ich sogar so weit in 5er inis auch overnuken nicht mit abspotten zu belohnen, ausser der overnuker ist tot und der mob kommt nicht zurück danach. wer zu blöd ist richtig die interne aggrometer funktion zu benutzen wird sterben, so einfach^^


----------



## Rygel (19. Oktober 2010)

*hehe* schadenfreude ist die schönste freude. kenne die thematik aus jäger-, mage- und heilperspektive. normalerweise heile ich die aggrozieher immer mit durch wenn ich als heiler dabei bin. als jägerlein kann man doch flott totstellen falls man mal zuviel gas gemacht hat. (warum der in deiner gruppe das nicht tat weiß ich nicht). 

in diesem speziellen fall hätte ich vermutlich beim nächsten versuch eiskalt auf den heiler umgeleitet und hätte nach dem wipe meinerseits mit schadenfroh erhobenem mittelfinger die gruppe geleavt.

waidmanns heil!


----------



## Herz des Phönix (19. Oktober 2010)

vampirdevil schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> so sehe ich es auch*,* lass die ddler staub fressen ,mache ich auch noch in den hero ini´s mit meine holypala und meinen halben baum.
> 
> ...




Mal leserlich abgeändert.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

nice ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Oktober 2010)

schön zu sehen, wie hier alle plötzlich einen Tank/Heiler spielen und meinen, daß alle DD Schwachköpfe sind, die nichts gebacken kriegen.
Verwunderlich nur, weil sicherlich jeder von euch mindestens einen Char hat, der nicht heilt oder tankt.
(Ausnahmen gibts natürlich immer, wobei ich das bei 10 freien Slots und 5 Jahren WOW niemanden abnehme)
Des Weiteren finde ich schon, daß man professionell spielen kann, ohne sich als Pro-Gamer zu bezeichnen, dafür Geld zu erhalten oder 
gesponsort zu weren.
Wenn zBsp. meinen PVE Server nehme, hier hat es auf dem Server erst eine Raidgilde geschafft, den LK auf heroisch im 25er zu legen (okok, daß es eine Allianzgilde war tut schon weh ^^).
Des Weiteren gibts hier im Forum sicherlich kaum jemanden, der unter den ersten 5 weltweit besten Arena-Teams ist.
Die spielen sicherlich um einiges professioneller, als andere, so ists nunmal.
Nur weinen oder flamen die hier nicht in Forum rum sondern üben, trainieren, wie immer man das auch nennen kann, um soweit zu kommen
Deshalb ist es für mich persönlich schon ok, wenn sich manche Spieler als professionell bezeichnen.
Da würde ich nun nicht einen solchen Aufriss drum machen.


----------



## Kotnik (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen, wenn mit Cata CC und Kiten und so hoffenlich wirklich wichtiger wird, macht mir auch das DD-Dasein mehr Spaß. Ich würde ja gerne immer wieder in Instanzen Sappen, Sheepen, etc, aber ich darf ja nicht, will ja keiner. UNd verbannt man mal nen Dämo oder Elementar, dann heißts gleich ololol, du Opfer, jetzt kann ich ein Ziel weniger wegbomben, was soll das, das brauchts nicht. 
Ich ziehe aus Gegnerkontrolle durchaus meinen Spaß. Es gibt Spiele, da sind ganze Klassen nur magere DDs und ihre Haupt(!)aufgabe liegt in der Gegnerkontrolle und im Support. HDRO zum Beispiel. Kaum Erfahrung damit, aber das Konzept find ich ganz nett, als Anregung, dass es mehr gibt als reinen DÄMITSCH...
Kontrollieren, Unterbrechen, Stunnen, kontrolliert und intelligent fearen, intelligent kicken, etc pp...all das macht das DD-Leben so viel spannender und spaßiger, aber das scheint nicht sehr vielen so zu gehen...


Wie auch Stevesteel gemerkt haben dürfte, schreiben hier auch einige DDs, was seine Aussage eigentlich..naja, verpuffen lässt, Was du, Stevesteel, jetzt mit einen Topgilden und PvP-Teams willst, erschließt sich mir nicht, aber ich denke, auch Menschen, die nicht zu den Top-5-Spielern der Welt gehören, dürfen Meinungen äußern und sich beschweren..


----------



## Knallkörper (19. Oktober 2010)

Herz schrieb:


> Mal leserlich abgeändert.




ahhhhhh.... jetzt ergibt das ganze einen sinn.


----------



## Bandit 1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Threadersteller!
> 
> Menschen wie du braucht unsere Gesellschafft!
> Hauptsache Prinzipien werden durchgesetzt, um Zeit geht es ja nicht, hat man ja eh genug, is ja egal ob man 2h für ne inni braucht die man in 2 min machen kann, wenn man sich toll mit dem Tank versteht und unterhalten kann.
> ...



Ah, einer der nicht über den Tellerand schauen möchte....

Du siehst das alles leider nur aus *DEINER* (bescheidenen) Sichtweise, das ist sehr Schade und typisch für die heutige Generation. _(Spieler, Menschen egal)_
Ich spiele seit Anfang und früher dauerte eine Instanz echt den ganzen Abend. Kaum ein alter Hase der nicht auch mal wehmütig an 4 Stunden Blackrock gedacht hat. CC bedeutete noch "Wenn das Schaf und die Kopfnuss zu früh aufgehen, ist laufen angesagt"
Heute bedeutet CC: "alles zusammenziehen und wegbomben, DPS, gogogo"

Blizz scheint das genau so wenig zu gefallen, wie den "alten Hasen" 

Ich bin am Ende weder als Heiler, noch als Tank mehr Random gegangen, weil es echt nicht mehr möglich war so etwas wie Spaß zu haben. Meine Ansicht von Spaß war es nämlich nicht nach zwar zugegebenen, fixen 20 Minuten durch die Innie zu sausen, aber dabei 40 halbvolle Manatränke zu saufen, weil ich nie mal auf 50% kommen konnte. Selbstredend hat der Magier keinen Tisch gestellt, Honigminztee ist doch viiiieeel gesünder und so billig...	
Oder die DDs meinten, meinen Job als Tank besser zu können. Übrigens immer wieder geil, wenn das Jäger oder Schurken waren, es aber nicht für nötig hielten, mal eben Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel zu benutzen. Nein, man hatte das Gefühl, die wollten die Aggro. Bestimmt haben ihre kleinen Spatzengehirne dann frohlockt _"Ja, er schaut MICH an, er liebt mich !"_

Mit der Einführung von Cata können nun 2 Dinge passieren.

Entweder die ganzen "ogogogo" lernen endlich das spielen oder sie hören auf. (hoffentlich das zweite)

- oder alle schreien "Mimimimi" und Blizzard hat ein Einsehen mit den ganzen Kiddies und macht alles rückgängig und wir spielen wieder
"World of Bombcraft". Was auch passiert, ich werde weiterhin nur in der Gilde intern tanken und heilen und Random als DD gehen.

Wer daran Schuld ist ? Spinner wie du, sorry, aber so ist es.

_Übrigens, für Leute die ihren Text im Block dahinschnoddern und massenhaft Schreibfehler noch obenauf geben, für die ist in der heutigen
Gesellschaft noch viel weniger Platz._


----------



## Damodred (19. Oktober 2010)

greganorius schrieb:


> was freue ich mich dadrauf wenn ihr die ihr meint imba zu sein und keinen tank mehr zu brauchen, in cata richtig ordendlich auf die nase bekommt.
> mal ehrlich: was wollt ihr eigendlich in einem gruppen orientiertem rollenspiel wenn es euch nur um euren spaß geht, auch wenn dieser auf kosten anderer geht?
> geht uns spielt egoshooter oder von mir aus mensch ägere dich nicht, aber kein spiel das als gruppenspiel gedacht ist.
> scheinbar seid ihr einfach nicht in der lage ein normales soziales verhalten an den tag zu legen und denkt einfach nur: was interessieren mich die anderen in meiner gruppe oder raid. die idioten haben nichts zu melden , hauptsache ich habe meinen spaß
> ...






Die Sache lässt sich, wenn man Tank durch DD ersetzt, 1:1 auch auf die tollen Tanks umsetzen, die im Moment meinen, sie brauchen keine DDs mehr, weil sie ja eh genug Schaden machen.


Zusammenspiel ist nicht nur ein Thema, um das sich die viel verfluchten DDs kümmern müssen, auch solche sozialen Krüppel wie Tanks oder Heiler, die sich damit brüsten, andere sterben zu lassen, fallen wohl in die Kategorie "das üben wir noch". Das "gruppenspiel" ist bei vielen Leuten aller Klassen /Rollen aus den Köpfen verschwunden, man kann nur hoffen, daß sich das bei einigen mit Cata wieder einfindet.


----------



## MayoAmok (19. Oktober 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> Lass die Leute so spielen wie sie wollen und halte sie nicht auf. Manche leute wollen ihre twink halt einfach so schnell wie es geht durch die verkackte inni bringen die man schon 500000000 mal gemacht hat und sie langsam so satt hat. Evl. ist für dich KLoster ja ein richtig anspruchsvolle aufgabe die doch vollerfüllt und an die grenzen deiner fähigkeiten bringt, aber manche menschen haben einfach was besseres zu tun. Wayne Prinzipienen, auf Leistung, Zeit und Erfolg kommt es an. In der heutigen Leistungsgesellschaft (die mittlerweile auch ihren weg in die WoW gefunden hat) ist kein PLatz mehr für Prinziepenreitern wie Du...




Niemand zwingt dich, die Instanz zu besuchen, die du schon 50000000 gemacht hast. Wenn du keinen Spass daran hast, lass es einfach. 

Und wenn du was besseres zu tun hast, als jetzt diese Instanz zusammen mit anderen zu machen, dann lass es erst recht. 

Und hast du keinen Job, oder Schule, wo du Leistung und Zeit investieren kannst, um dein gerüttelt Maß an Erfolg zu bekommen?


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Oktober 2010)

als heiler ist es mir mehr oder weniger egal was ich heile. es wird alles geheilt...auch wenn ein dd mal aggro zieht. wenn er dann halt stirbt weil er einfach nicht zu heilen war kümmerts mich nicht und wenn er überlebt hab ich auch keinen hass auf ihn.

was mir aber die laune verdirbt sind tanks die nach jedem mob erstmal reggen und dann auf den nächsten mob sorgfältig ein symbol setzen ehe sie nochmal kurz an die tür, pizza holen oder andere dinge erledigen.

pausen brauch ich zur zeit keine...sollte ich tatsächlich mal mana probleme haben melde ich das. wird das ignoriert versuche ich meinen arsch zu retten und reppkosten zu sparen.

auch ja und liebe tanks...wenn ein jäger bevor ihr am mob seit drauf ballert, dann ist das absicht, da das euch dann meistens hilft aggro zu bekommen/halten.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hehe da habsch noch einen

Gestern HDR Hero 

Mit Meinen DK Tank u nen Gildenmemeber zusamen die daily gemacht.

Mit dazu kammen ein Hunter und ein Schurke desen Name woll ein Traum ist irgendetwas Töte alle auf Englisch u Sonderzeichen

ein Heiler Komma ich bin gleich offline nachdem ich gesehen habe wohin es geht, ergo Neuwahl kommt ein Pala

So wir fertigten die ersten Wellen ab u ich bekamm es etwas mit der Angst zu tun meine Hp standen immer kurz vor nackig und alle Knöpfe waren auf CD, zusätzlich war ich dann immer erfreut das Omen Schreit (blöd die haben immernoch Frostpräsenz drinne) weil ich dann die Aggro vom Schurken weg hatte.

Naja es kamm wie es kommen mußte Welle 9 Wipe.

Auf dem Weg (der dank Lahmer Greifen sehr lang ist) zurück fängt der Schurke an zu flamen ja du blöder DK in der Frostpräsi wird getank und spotten kannst du auch mal 

Mhh frag ich ganz cool (nachdem ich Skada ausgewertet habe) du mußtes am meisten geheilt werden weil du mehr Schaden bekommen hast warum wohl, Schurkenhandel hat ich nicht ein einziges Mal u unterbrochen wurde auch nix.

Stille 

Heal meldete sich und sprach Upps ich dacht der Schurke tankt weil er soviel Aggro hatte 

mmh ich sagte okay nochmal von vorne also fingen wir an u der Schurke lag diesmal Schneller im Dreck als ich den Spott raus hatte und der Witz die Ini geht auch mit 4 Mann die sich ein bischen an die Grundsätze des Gruppenspiels halten


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann auch sein das sich viele dds über ihren dmg definieren, in der art ich mach mehr dmg ich bin was besseres.
Die Hauptaufgabe des dds ist dmg zu machen, das ist richtig, aber es ist auch seine aufgabe der grp oder dem raid unterzuordnen wenn es notwendig ist.

Ich denke sie merken es noch nicht mal das sie selber Schuld sind wenn sie staub fressen. Immer ist der tank oder heiler schuld weil bin ja hier um dmg zu machen und sonst nix. *seufz*

Das es auch fähigkeiten gibt seine aggro zu reduzieren wissen die meisten glaub ich nicht mal oder sie haben sie nicht in einer leiste drinne.

Also vergesst mal euer EGO und schaltet recount und ähnliches aus.

Oder noch besser spielt euch einen Druiden hoch dann könnt ihr jede rolle übernehmen und nochmal gedanken machen über eure alte spielweise als dd.


----------



## greganorius (19. Oktober 2010)

@damodred
da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. da es sich hier aber hauptsächlich um amok laufende dds dreht hab ich auch nur die dds erwähnt.
es giebt auch genügend heiler die meinen pullen zu müssen und tanks die ne mobruppe nur angucken und schon zur nächsten rennen.
soziales verhalten gild selbstverständlich für alle und nicht ausschließlich für dds^^


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

sry doppel post


----------



## Maradil (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey,

also hast auch meinen Rückhalt. Bin auch Tank, und nach dem Patch ist es schwerer Aggro aufzubauen. Es ist nicht so brutal, aber man merkt schon den Unterschied zu vor dem Patch. Finde ich persönlich sehr gut, hat was von früher, da war es auch schwerer Aggro zu bekommen, gerade bei Gruppen. Nun müssen die DDler eben wieder lernen, zu warten, oder meintewegen schön wie früher zappen und sheepen, oder Eisfalle. Ich schwelge in Erinnerungen, war das toll, und ich glaub so wirds eben wieder kommen. Gerade auch wenns mit Cata losgeht. Wenn man jetzt Hero inis oder so geht, ists zwar schwerer, aber die Mobs fallen auch angesichts des DMG schnell um. Bleibt abzuwarten wie es mit Cata dann weitergeht.
Denke aber, die DDs müssen lernen sich in Geduld zu üben. Verhalten sich alle Heiler und Tanks so wie Du und dein Tank, werden sies schnell lernen ;-)
Ich persönlich werde mir nicht die Finger brechen nur um um jeden Preis die Aggro zu halten.

Feiner Thread, bye, der Mara


----------



## Damodred (19. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> Kann auch sein das sich viele dds über ihren dmg definieren, in der art ich mach mehr dmg ich bin was besseres.
> 
> 
> Ich denke sie merken es noch nicht mal das sie selber Schuld sind wenn sie staub fressen. Immer ist der tank oder heiler schuld weil bin ja hier um dmg zu machen und sonst nix. *seufz*
> ...






Ist sicherlich bei vielen so, keine Frage, ich mag nur solche generellen Aussagen nicht besonders, weil sich inzwischen nämlich auch Tanks und Heiler (nicht alle, vermutlich nichtmals eine Mehrheit,  aber man trifft solche Exemplare mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit in diversen Gruppen/rnd Raids) angewöhnt haben, zu denken "es sind ja eh die DDs selbst Schuld", und wenn es auch oft so sein mag, gibt es aber mehr als genug Situationen, wo es halt nicht so ist... und besagte Tanks/Heiler trotzdem so denken.

Deswegen sind solche Threads auch eigentlich sinnfrei, weil diejenigen, die es ingame nicht verstehen, es auch hier nicht wahrhaben wollen, und sich nur angegriffen fühlen. Es ist halt generell einfacher, anderen die Schuld zu geben, als bei sich selbst nach Fehlern zu suchen, vor allem, weil gerade in Foren unglaublich viele "Pros" unterwegs sind, die "niemals Fehler machen würden".... :-)



Edit: Siehst Du, Maradil ist ein perfektes Beispiel: "....die DDs müssen eben lernen,....."...braucht man dann doch nicht weiter drüber zu reden, sind eh immer die anderen...


----------



## Maradil (19. Oktober 2010)

> Edit: Siehst Du, Maradil ist ein perfektes Beispiel: "....die DDs müssen eben lernen,....."...braucht man dann doch nicht weiter drüber zu reden, sind eh immer die anderen...



wie schon in einer Blizzard Meldung zum AddOn, in dem gesagt wurde, dass DDs bissl auf antanken achten sollte. Ich meine nur, dass es durch die neue Mechanik was Aggro angeht, alle etwas überlegen und lernen müssen. In diesem Fall sind es eben die DDs, da meiner meinung nach weder der Heiler noch der Tank was falsch gemacht hat. Wer pullt oder Aggro zieht, mit stupidem draufgerotze, der stirbt. War so, ist so und wird so bleiben.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Damodred schrieb:


> Ist sicherlich bei vielen so, keine Frage, ich mag nur solche generellen Aussagen nicht besonders, weil sich inzwischen nämlich auch Tanks und Heiler (nicht alle, vermutlich nichtmals eine Mehrheit,  aber man trifft solche Exemplare mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit in diversen Gruppen/rnd Raids) angewöhnt haben, zu denken "es sind ja eh die DDs selbst Schuld", und wenn es auch oft so sein mag, gibt es aber mehr als genug Situationen, wo es halt nicht so ist... und besagte Tanks/Heiler trotzdem so denken.
> 
> Deswegen sind solche Threads auch eigentlich sinnfrei, weil diejenigen, die es ingame nicht verstehen, es auch hier nicht wahrhaben wollen, und sich nur angegriffen fühlen. Es ist halt generell einfacher, anderen die Schuld zu geben, als bei sich selbst nach Fehlern zu suchen, vor allem, weil gerade in Foren unglaublich viele "Pros" unterwegs sind, die "niemals Fehler machen würden".... :-)
> 
> ...



gebe dir zu 100% recht wollte nur etwas meinen senf dazugeben weil mir grad langweilig war ^^


----------



## Davelus (19. Oktober 2010)

@TE sowas von fail




wenn dds pullen, egal ob mit absicht oder nicht, dann tut man als vernünftiger tank/heal mit gesundem menschenverstand alles nötige und mögliche um ohne tote wieder aus dem kampf zu kommen... alles andere lässt sich nur auf frische scheiße im kopf zurückführen.

wer sich als tank auf den boden setzt und streikt, der gehört aus der gruppe gekickt und zwar instant. 

wer als heiler nicht heilt, weil gepullt wird, ohne dass der heiler sein mana aufegfüllt hat gehört auch gekickt.

in beiden fällen sollte solch ein assoziales verhalten mit einem dezenten flame kurz vor dem kick abgerundet werden.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

Davelus schrieb:


> @TE sowas von fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...




geb ich dir ja recht aber wenn man nach mehrmaligen hinweis bitte antanken zulassen es trotzdem nicht macht würd ich auch als dd streiken falls wegem ihm die grp whiped weil das auch assozial ist


----------



## Technocrat (19. Oktober 2010)

Davelus schrieb:


> @TE sowas von fail


Nein, der TE hat recht. Und falls es den DDs nicht paßt, können sie sich ja eine anderen Tank UND Heiler suchen. Viel Glück!


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (19. Oktober 2010)

gut so


----------



## Tinkerballa (19. Oktober 2010)

bah, warum bekomm ich nie so nette heiler an die seite gestellt? ich kotz immer ab, wenn die dd´s gerettet werden


----------



## Erynberia (19. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich mir jetzt alle Seiten durchgelesen habe, möchte ich auch mal etwas zu dem Thema sagen:

Also, ich spiele sowohl DD als auch Heilerin.

Leider muss ich als DD sagen, dass es manchmal schwer einzuschätzen ist, wann man losballern darf und wann nicht. Aber deswegen setze ich den Tank immer als Fokus-Ziel und benutze sehr oft meine Irreführung (ja, ich spiele Hunter). Nur: Ich bin bisher niemals auf die Idee gekommen (und werde es auch nicht), vor dem Tank zu pullen. Warum auch? Der Tank pullt und sonst niemand, wie hier schon so oft geschrieben wurde. Sicher, es passiert mal, dass man ein falsches Ziel anvisiert und losschießt. Aber wenn das passiert, stehe ich für meine Fehler auch gerade und entschuldige mich. Danach halte ich mich zurück. Ich schieße lieber zu spät als zu früh. Tanks kriegen auch meine volle Unterstützung, sollte ein anderer DD meinen, ständig pullen zu müssen, weil es ihm nicht schnell genug geht. 

Wenn ich mit meiner Heilerin Leute in der Gruppe habe, die meinen, vor dem Tank pullen zu müssen, werden sie beim ersten Mal noch hochgeheilt. Schließlich kann es ja mal passieren. Aber sie bekommen eine Warnung, meistens vom Tank und auch von mir als Heilerin. Eventuell heile ich sie noch ein zweites Mal hoch. Aber sobald ich merke, dass sie bewusst vor dem Tank pullen, kriegen sie von mir beim nächsten Mal keine Heilung oder nur im allerletzten Moment. Aber jedes Mal erfolgt vorher von mir eine Warnung. Gleiches mache ich im Übrigen auch in Bezug auf Tanks, wenn sie meinen, vorpreschen zu müssen, obwohl der Manahaushalt von mir als Heilerin noch nicht wieder aufgefüllt ist. Gut, meistens kriege ich das noch so hin, dass sie mir nicht wegsterben, aber sollte es passieren, dann zucke ich mit den Schultern und poste mein nettes Makro bzw. eines meiner netten Makros.


----------



## Anomali10 (19. Oktober 2010)

Geile Sache !

Ich selbst spiele einen Schmiheal auf 80, und wenn da mal 'n DD pullt und Schaden bekommt, dann bekommt der auch kein Heal und stirbt dann letztendlich, wenn der Tank auch nicht abspottet.

Auch als Tank hab ich diese Ambitionen, indem ich Mobs, die von DD gepullt wurden, nicht abspotte.

Weiter so!!!


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

smilingangel79 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir jetzt alle Seiten durchgelesen habe, möchte ich auch mal etwas zu dem Thema sagen:
> 
> Also, ich spiele sowohl DD als auch Heilerin.
> 
> ...




Das problem ist ja das die meisten nicht so sind wie du. Würden alle so agieren würde es glaub ich solche themen hier im forum garnicht erstellt


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2010)

Damodred schrieb:


> Edit: Siehst Du, Maradil ist ein perfektes Beispiel: "....die DDs müssen eben lernen,....."...braucht man dann doch nicht weiter drüber zu reden, sind eh immer die anderen...



Ich habe schon viel Erfahrung mit vorherrennenden DDs gemacht.

"So diese Mobs umgehen wir"
10 Sekunden später. 

*Frostblitz Feuerball.*
[Magierfritze] ist tot.

"Wartet kurz, da ist jemand an der Tür."
"Gogogogogogogogogo nicht so lame, machen wir endlich"
[Schurkenfranz]ist tot.

Siehst Du, das ist ein perfektes Beispiel.


----------



## aidekhia (19. Oktober 2010)

auf der einen seite finde ich es ja lustig ist zwar manchmal nervig aber ohne unvorhersehbaren sachen wäre WoW doch langweilig. WoW ist ein Spiel wo man spass haben soll auch wenn ich dadurch repkosten hab oder meine "wertvolle Zeit" verschwende. aber ich verlange dann aber auch das der fehler dann kein 2tes mal passiert weil es dann doch frustig wird


----------



## Dacronik (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich find´s euch irgendwie witzig aber nur irgendwie. 
Weil der tank könnte ja auchmal die Schnute von vom Brüstchen der Frau nehmen und Hackengas geben. So viele Tanks auch bei mir: "hm, da ist ne mobgrp was mach ich Stürme ich wie ein Wildes Tier rein, oder shot auf linken Mob oder, warte marken vergessen"(Das gilt nicht für alle es muss sich FAST keiner angesprochen fühlen und die sich angesprochen fühlen wissen das sie schneller machen sollten.) Dieser Gehirngang hat 45 sek gedauer wo der dd sich denkt" PULL EINFACH DU IDIOT" und nimmt dies selbst in die hand damit der 57k life tank entlich mal aus de puschen kommt. wenn er sein spott nicht findet den er nunmal hat um die aggro auf SICH zu lenken kann er sich schön nach hinten stellen und den healer die dd´s heilen lassen die eh aggro haben wenn so Tanks kommen wie ihr. Weil 
1. lowbob inis mädels stellt euch nicht so an der tank rennt rein, die dd´s hinterher mob tot sache von 5 sek. wir kämpfen im Friedhof-Kloster meist gegen non elite wo der dd sich sagt lol die mach ich schnell allein und so ist es. Wenn der tank dann die rüstungszerreißen taste nicht findet oder generell wie es viele lowbob krieger machen nicht einmal Donnerknall in die mobgrp haun ist es doch klar das die dd´s kein bock haben im friedof ne stunde rumzuhumpeln.

Ok gestehe wer in Cata die aggro zieht darf sie behalten denn es ist das geschenk vom Tank. Jedoch sollte in gewisser weiße der tank in der lage sein nach max. 5 sek die aggro nichtmehr zu verlieren.
Ich spiele auch einen Tank und wisst ihr was auch mit patch 4.0.1. ist das Tanken leicht wenn man sich mit seinen skills auseinander setzen würde. Aber egal die ein ziegen die auf die Fresse fliegen seid ihr tanks die sagen "pfh der pullt verrecke du Sau" Weil ihr dadurch schön aus den gruppen fliegt weil keiner bock auf euch hat.


----------



## Behem (19. Oktober 2010)

Habe jetzt alle Tanks durch, absoluter Gewinner Paladin. (5er Heros bisher nur getestet)

Gruppenaggro wenn alle einfach nur bomben hat der Pala meist mehr DPS. Mein Rekord 10k DPS bei den Thrashgrp vorm 1. Boss in Feste Drak Tharon. (Die Ghule und so da)

Single Target ist auch der Wahnsinn, ich konnte meine TPS bis zu 19k BPS treiben und 4,5k DPS, dann starb der Boss leider und hatte noch netmal annähernd maximale Racheaufladung. Ich tippe wenn ich diese Woche mal mit den Pala nach ICC gehe das ich konstant 20k+ BPS fahren werde und 5-6k DPS. Das wird ein Fest. 

Crit Rekorde: 22k Schildschlag, 23k Hammer des Zorns und 12k Schild des Rächers.


----------



## Shendria (19. Oktober 2010)

Davelus schrieb:


> @TE sowas von fail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja net, aber lass mir net gern von anderen dumm auf der Nase rumtanzen.... wenn das deine bevorzugte Art und Weise ist, wie man mit dir umgehn soll, HF im weitern Leben.

Allein schon dein Beispiel mit dem Heiler der nicht heilt weil sein Mana net oben ist, zeugt einfach nur von Blödheit deinerseits. Wenn ich als Heiler Mana brauche und mich zum reggen hinsetz, dann regg ich, egal ob tank und dd meinen die nächsten 3 Gruppen pullen zu müssen... Ich werd sicher keine Spieler unterstützen die vorlauter dmg-Geilheit und Zeitmangel meinen sie müssen ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwen durch ne Instanz preschen... Sie nehmen keine Rücksicht auf mich, warum sollte ich mich also um sie kümmern?

Warum soll sich ein Tank bitte seine Aufgaben nehmen lassen bzw. diese erschweren lassen, weil DD wie du anscheinend einer bist, nicht kapieren was ihre Aufgabe ist und was nicht? Das da Tanks streiken, ihr gutes Recht.... und ganz ehrlich, dem Tank is es egal ob er gekickt wird oder net, der is instant in ner neuen Gruppe, du kannst hingegen auf nen neuen warten...


----------



## Orc666 (19. Oktober 2010)

Nabend

eigentlich bin ich auch keiner von der sorte der sinnlos pullt, aber ich muss gestehen bei heilern die versuchen mich verrecken zu lassen weil ich vill mal gepullt habe 

(ja es gibt auch situationen wo ich einfach kb habe stundenlang sinnlos auf den tank zu warten) habe ich da meine speziele "asi" rota

Irreführung---->Heiler---->alles pullen was mir vor den Bogen kommt-----> totstellen----->aufstehen und die leute auslachen-----> gruppen leave oder bestenfalls kick

Sorry aber nur weil heiler und tanks in einer instanz eigentlich (gehen wir mal von einer normalen cc instanz aus) wichtig sind heißt das nochlang nicht das sie jeden und alles verrecken 

lassen dürfen wie sie wollen nur weil sie die "überwichtigen leute" sind und es sich ein dd mal erlaubt hat zu pullen ohne auf den "überwichtigen" tank oder heiler zu warten.

Wenn man etwas erreichen will weil es einem auf die nerven geht das ein dd ständig vorrennt und pullt dan kann man auch im gruppenchat höflich mit ihm reden. 

Den meistens wenn man ihn dan einfach verrecken lässt kommen nur sinnlose flames und die ganze sache verlängert sich ungemein.

Achja und nur nebenbei ich spiele auch tank/heal und ich hab es mir bisjetzt noch nicht in den sinn kommen lassen jemanden sterben zu lassen nur weil er gepullt hat, ich versuche 

eigentlich immer irgendwie die aggro zu bekommen oder die leute hochzuheilen allein weil ich mir das anschluss geheule ersparen will.

 Und nun flamt mich wenn ihr wollt den das ist MEINE meinung zu der sache.

Mfg


----------



## martog (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie war das vor dem Patch? Kampf zu Ende. Heiler und Manalutscher lechsen auf dem letzten Tropfen Mana und die Super Duper Tanks: "Waaaaah da vorne sind Mobs, auf Sie" und weg waren die Tanks. Wie gesagt die Manalutscher sind am Trinken.
Meine Reaktion als Hexer aufspringen und auf Abstand gehen, wenn der Tank nach Repkosten brüllt soll er das ruhig allein machen.
Und so wie damals werde ich es mit meiner Hexe auch in Zukunft halten, wenn einer nach Repkosten brüllt soll er diese sich schön allein holen ohne mich. UND DAS EGAL OB TANK, HEILER ODER DD.


----------



## Suplo8de (19. Oktober 2010)

Legas369 schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn das Zeug, das du rauchst, um eine solche Einstellung zu bekommen?
> 
> Die Tanks und Heiler, die von Threadersteller angesprochen sind, haben meine volle Unterstützung, denn ich handel weder als Tank noch als Heiler anders.
> Wenn ich als Tank in eine Instanz gehe, bitte ich die Gruppe höflich darum, mich antanken zu lassen. Sollten sich die DDs nach der zweiten Erinnerung nicht angesprochen fühlen und ziehen weiterhin absichtlich Aggro, weil sie z.B. die vielen hübschen gelben Zahlen sehen wollen, laß ich sie einfach an ihrer Gier sterben. Wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten.
> ...


 
da gibt es nur ein begründung, weils so schneller geht...
wenns der tank ned rafft (ich spiele selber tank und geht öfters mit mehr als dmg geilen dds die ich persöhnlich kenne in heros) hat er pech und die dds tanken halt, is absolut np wenn der heiler ned pennt.

Ich kenne hcs aus allen 4 perspektiven.

Tank: Ich bin froh wenn ich dds habe die gas geben und auch ma aggro ziehen (was selten ist wenn man tanken KANN) wozu gibts spott? zum pullen kommen die dds gar nicht wenn man selber nicht einschläft beim pullen (gundrak hc 5 min, wenn ich keine 4 grpn mobs am arsch hab habe ich ein schlechtes gewissen)
Meele: Eh np, seit 3.0 können meeles ohne probs tanken, sprich omen saugt nur performance...
Caster: Tanken is bissi schwierig aber man kann ja im notfall ccen, oder eisblock, dispersion etc. benutzen, bzw die mobs sind eig immer tot bevor sie bei mir angelangt sind.
Heiler: Wenn der tank schläft pull ich, tanken und gg. heilen is np. Jeder Heiler hat einen instant der mittlerweile einen dd fast ganz voll macht, sprich tankende mages sind NP.

Zum schluss noch ein tipp an alle tanks die mit pullenden und aggro ziehenden dds porbleme haben: Pullt einfach ein bisschen schneller, überlasst das looten dem heiler und seht den spott skill als einen ganz normalen spell den man auf cd einsetzt. In Aion z.B hatte man am anfang als tank nur mit Spott tanken können, man hatte weder ae noch aggro spells.


----------



## Legas369 (19. Oktober 2010)

Suplo8de schrieb:


> da gibt es nur ein begründung, weils so schneller geht...
> wenns der tank ned rafft (ich spiele selber tank und geht öfters mit mehr als dmg geilen dds die ich persöhnlich kenne in heros) hat er pech und die dds tanken halt, is absolut np wenn der heiler ned pennt.
> 
> Ich kenne hcs aus allen 4 perspektiven.
> ...




Ahja... deine Begründung ist genau so ausgefallen, wie ich sie von jemanden wie dir erwartet habe....

Jetzt erklär mir doch bitte mal, was deine "Art einer Instanz" noch mit Zusammenspiel der Gruppe und Rollenverteilung zu schaffen hat... Richtig: Nichts.
Leute wie du bringen mich auf die Palme in einer Instanz, aber zum Glück gibt es das Ausschlusswahlverfahren (zu langes Wort für dich, oder?).
Wenn du als Heiler Schaden machen und gleichzeitig noch tanken kannst, dann solltest du vielleicht mal in Betracht ziehen, dass du allein viel besser zurecht kommst, als in einer Gruppe. Erweise deinem Server doch bitte den Gefallen und mach deine Heros dann auch allein, wenn du so ein "imbaroxxorallesaufeinmalkönner" bist.

So eine gequirlte ******* wie von dir hab ich wirklich noch nie gehört.

Schwachsinn.... wirklich...


----------



## Davelus (19. Oktober 2010)

jo wie mans sehen will.

ich vertrete die meinung von suplo8de voll und ganz.

alle anderen die so spießig sind und dann streiken - welche auch gerne mal aus prinzip den spott aus der leiste ziehen - gehören ganz nach unten in 'ne tonne reingeworfen und diese anschließend angebrannt..


----------



## tsurugu (19. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn die Tanks nicht spotten und die Heiler nicht heilen, mache ich als DD eben auch keinen Schaden und kleb mich einfach abwesend an irgendeinen anwesenden Charakter.
> 
> Edit:
> Als Tank spotte ich immer ab und tu alles, damit die Mobs bei mir bleiben, auch wenn die DDs eindeutig zu schnell vorgehen. Nur weil andere scheisse spielen, muss man ja nicht selber auf das Verhaltensniveau einer gekochten Kartoffel sinken. Das nennt man glaub ich... ah "sozial sein"!




Bin ganz deiner Meinung!


Edit:
Ich spiele sowohl Heiler, als auch DD. Als Heiler gebe ich ALLES, um die Gruppe auf den Beinen zu halten, egal ob da jetzt DPS-geile DDs rumhacken oder "Noobs" am Werk sind.
Da kommt mir echt das Kotzen, wie sich leider viele Tanks/Heiler anstellen. 

So bekommt man wenigstens etwas Anspruch, gelle!?

Schönen Abend


----------



## GammaChief (19. Oktober 2010)

lokker schrieb:


> Was ist bitte daran so schlimm wenn ein DD mal Aggro hat? Mich als Heiler stört das auch nicht, soviel Schaden machen die Mobs nun auch nicht um da jetzt irgendwie in Bedrängniss zu geraten.
> Mich regen die Tanks auf die meinen sich alles erlauben zu können nur weil sie kaum auf einen Ini-Invite warten zu müssen. Also ich finds falsch was ihr da gemacht habt, am Ende habt ihr euch eigentlich selbst ins Fleisch geschnitten da ihr dadurch auch länger warten musstet.



Bin ganz deiner Meinung. Natürlich ist es was anderes wenn die DD´s meinen sie müssen pullen.

Aber was mir auch noch auffällt das hier nur über die DD´s gejammert wird, mir sind viel mehr tanks und healer über den Weg gelaufen die sich falsch verhalten haben(nicht reggen lassen,pullen, zuvielpullen, etc.^^) als DD´s die glaub sie seien der tank^^ Also wirklich ich habe keine Ahnung wie ihr immer solche Leute findet...


----------



## lordtheseiko (19. Oktober 2010)

Spielst du auf Aldor? Da hats nämlich meiner subjektiven Meinung nach lauter solche prinzipiellen Schwachsinns Spinner wie du. Ich frage mich ehrlich was du uns mit deinem geistigen Erguss lehren möchtest. Mir lehrst du damit einen feuchten Dreck, denn ich werde weiterhin auf den Heiler vertrauen dessen Rolle wohl eine einfache, zumindest öfter als die meisten denken, zu sein scheint. Wieso sollten dann die DD's nicht einfach mal schon ein paar Mobs voraus töten? Es gibt ja schließlich einen Heiler, der hilft wenn es droht knapp zu werden.

Ich kann deine Einstellung nachvollziehen aber kein bisschen verstehen, weswegen spielst du denn WoW? Um den Spaß anderer Leute die für den selben überteuerten "Schrott" zahlen wie du zu verderben?

Nun lieber Raindog, mir ist es völlig Wurst wie du dein Spielablauf weiterhin gestalten wirst, ich werde darin ja wohl kaum jemals eine Rolle spielen, auch keine kleine.




Mit einem grinsen wie von einem halb verstorbenem, todmüdem und besser wissendem Honigkuchenpferd,

wünsche ich dir einen schönen Abend.










p.s: nimm meine Antwort nicht allzu ernst. Ich sehe deinen Text als "allgemeine Belustigung" an, und meine Antwort darauf weist auf vielleicht auch nur in meinen Augen eventuelle Schwachstellen in deiner Argumentation hin.




Flamen braucht ihr mich auch nicht, sowas lese ich mir aus Prinzip nicht durch, ich bin zwar kritikfähig, meine Meinung lass ich mir trotzdem nicht todreden!


----------



## Chillers (19. Oktober 2010)

tsurugu schrieb:


> Bin ganz deiner Meinung!



Ich schließe mich hier auch an.

(Ausnahmen sind natürlich DD´s, die absichtlich vor dem tank pullen oder während der healer reggt, weil es zu langsam geht - und die es dann nicht gebacken bekommen mit der aggro...).
Ich kann gut mit DD´s leben, die wissen, was sie tun und alles natzen, natzen, aber dennoch überleben ohne alle anderen zu sehr zu strapazieren.

Grundsätzlich versuche ich auch als shadowpriest, DD´s zu helfen, die schwächer auf der Brust sind, aggro bekommen und in der Gefahr sind abzunippeln - wenn es die Situation erlaubt mit Schild oder Heilung, auch wenn mein damagemeter dadurch fallen sollte.

In den Hallen der Reflexion heale ich grundsätzlich alle(s), so lange es eben geht. Als healer eh´und auch als shadow, wobei dann oft damage fehlt.
Ich kann da sehr schlecht abschätzen infight, woran es liegt, dass ein DD´ler da plötzlich aggro hat. (simultan Kampflog checken und wissen:*AHA! Selber Schuld! Geh´sterben!!! -> funxt nicht. Gibt es ein addon dafür -> außer Omen u.ä.?)

Aber bevor ich mich aufrege wegen nüscht, versuche ich eben zu healen, zu damatschen usw...immer interessant.

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, es ist immer gut, den tank erstmal machen zu lassen. Oder?


----------



## Schnubbel :> (19. Oktober 2010)

Mussten gestern Abend auch einen übermütigen Hunter kicken, weil er selbst als wir ihn darauf hingewiesen haben ständig pullte.
Muss sowas sein? -.-'


----------



## neosyntax (19. Oktober 2010)

lokker schrieb:


> Was ist bitte daran so schlimm wenn ein DD mal Aggro hat? Mich als Heiler stört das auch nicht, soviel Schaden machen die Mobs nun auch nicht um da jetzt irgendwie in Bedrängniss zu geraten.
> Mich regen die Tanks auf die meinen sich alles erlauben zu können nur weil sie kaum auf einen Ini-Invite warten zu müssen. Also ich finds falsch was ihr da gemacht habt, am Ende habt ihr euch eigentlich selbst ins Fleisch geschnitten da ihr dadurch auch länger warten musstet.



Wenn ein DD mal aggro zieht ist es absolut kein Problem, das heilt man mal eben weg.

Aber in manchen Inis begegnet man halt überequipte DDler, die es gewohnt sind mit überequipten Tanks unterwegs zu sein.
Wenn diese sich nicht zurückhalten wollen/können und über die gesamte Ini konsequent Aggro ziehen, nehme ich für mich in Anspruch einige "erzieherische Maßnahmen" anzusetzen, damit er sich wieder an "normale" Umstände gewöhnt.

Dieses wende ich auch bei Tanks an, die meinen die halbe Ini mit Bodypulls zu ziehen und dann zu erwarten, dass die dds keine Aggro ziehen und trotzem die Mobs in Millisekunden platt machen.

Jaja, als Heal ist man auch für wirklich alles zuständig ^^


----------



## Balamut (19. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn die Tanks nicht spotten und die Heiler nicht heilen, mache ich als DD eben auch keinen Schaden und kleb mich einfach abwesend an irgendeinen anwesenden Charakter.
> 
> Edit:
> Als Tank spotte ich immer ab und tu alles, damit die Mobs bei mir bleiben, auch wenn die DDs eindeutig zu schnell vorgehen. Nur weil andere scheisse spielen, muss man ja nicht selber auf das Verhaltensniveau einer gekochten Kartoffel sinken. Das nennt man glaub ich... ah "sozial sein"!


----------



## Raindog (19. Oktober 2010)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Spielst du auf Aldor?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Nun lieber lortheseikom, wenn dir das so egal ist, warum lässt du dich dann zu einer Antwort herab, die eher den Text als die Botschaft angreift?
Ich kann dich aber völlig beruhigen: Ich spiele nicht auf Aldor. Du musst dich leider mit deinen eigenen Spinnern vergnügen.
Allerdings scheinst du da ein paar Sachen nicht ganz, oder auch falsch zu verstehen.

Ich heile nicht wenn:

 - Beuwsst dem Tank das Aggro abgespottet wird (Bsp: Spöttischer Schlag, Knurren ect)
 - DD's meinen sie wären als Stoffklasse der Tank
 - Jemand schon bei beginn der Instanz anfängt zu stören und zu beleidigen
 - Mich der Tank bittet *diesen* DD nicht zu heilen (aus einem vernünftigen Grund)

Dazu kommen noch einige andere Gründe. Das sind nur mal ein paar Ausschnitte...

Gegensätzlich zur landläufigen Meinung der Spieler sind nicht nur _Schwachsinns Spinner, _wie du es so schön sagst, unterwegs. Weißt du wie oft ich in den "Genuss" komme, einen uneinsichtigen DD sterben zu lassen? Sehr selten.
In etwa 9 von 10 Fällen reicht eine kleine Anmerkung. Also wenn ich z.B. höflich den Hexer bitte das Seelenfeuer gegen das Höllenfeuer zu tauschen. 
[Falls ich den Namen der Zauber vertausche, tut es mir leid. Ich meine den AoE welcher HP kostet, gegen den ohne HP-Verlust einzutauschen]

Ich weiß nicht welche Klasse du spielst. Aber wenn du mal einen Tank _grollt_ hast, und dir DDler mit accountgebudnener Ausrüstung wirklich auf die Nerven gehen, dann wirst du sicher meinen Standpunkt verstehen.


Wie du siehst: Kein Flame, sondern ganz normale Kritik.



Gruß


Dog - russicher T80u


----------



## Balamut (19. Oktober 2010)

wenn du als tank nur abspottest.....^^ dan kanst du mitlerweile kein agro aufbauen.... ergo... lass die ungeduldiege verrecken, damiet die das gruppenspiell neu lernen...


----------



## Chillers (19. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gegensätzlich zur landläufigen Meinung der Spieler sind nicht nur _Schwachsinns Spinner, _wie du es so schön sagst, unterwegs. Weißt du wie oft ich in den "Genuss" komme, einen uneinsichtigen DD sterben zu lassen? Sehr selten.
> In etwa 9 von 10 Fällen reicht eine kleine Anmerkung. Also wenn ich z.B. höflich den Hexer bitte das Seelenfeuer gegen das Höllenfeuer zu tauschen.
> ...



Also, wenn das so wenige sind- was auch meinem Gefühl entspricht- frage ich mich, warum Du den Thread eröffnet hast. Ganz ehrlich.


----------



## xerkxes (20. Oktober 2010)

Durch schlechte Erfahrungen und Schmerzen lernt der Mensch am schnellsten. Es ist Tankprivilleg DDler mal sterben zu lassen oder zumindest ein wenig dafür zu sorgen, dass ihnen das Arschwasser kocht um vielleicht einen Lerneffekt dadurch auszulösen. Wen das als DDler stört, der soll einen Tank rerollen und es besser machen!

Auch als Heiler verwehre ich gelegentlich aggroziehenden oder pullenden DDlern die Unterstützung, in den meisten Instanzen braucht man DDler auch nicht wirklich. Tank und Heiler reichen, wenn es nicht um Geschwindigkeit geht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Oktober 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Also, wenn das so wenige sind- was auch meinem Gefühl entspricht- frage ich mich, warum Du den Thread eröffnet hast. Ganz ehrlich.



Tja Rain, da hat er dich an den Eiern.

Bin gespannt wie du aus der Nummer rauskommst


----------



## Enzyte (20. Oktober 2010)

Warum lässt man die Klassen nich einfach ihre Arbeit machen?

Ganz einfach:

Tank tankt halt. Auch wenn ein so eine Aggro Schleuder is einfach Spott fertig is is nur 1Sec des Lebens!!

DD macht Schaden versucht das er nicht Aggro zieht, da wir ja wissen ein DD is kein Tank!

Heiler heilen auch die DD´s die Aggro haben is doch wirklich nich zu viel verlangt Lichtblitz ect zu casten! 



Doch dabei gilt immer wer eine andere Rolle übernimmt ist er/sie immer selber schuld wenn man stirbt!


Mfg Enzyte


----------



## mcwz (20. Oktober 2010)

So jemand wie Raindog bekommt einfach permanent Irreführung bzw. Schurkenhandel. Mal sehen ob der Tank dann seinen Arsch bewegt oder ob der gute Raindog dann doch mal paar Mausklicks im Healbot zustandebringt :-)

Immer diese Wichtigtuer von Heilern die meinen ohne sie funktioniert die Welt nicht oO

P.S. wir reden hier von Inis, wo es bei jetzigem Gearstand sowas von sch... egal ist wer da Aggro hat - sofern der Heiler ned komplett unfähig ist.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Enzyte schrieb:


> Warum lässt man die Klassen nich einfach ihre Arbeit machen?
> 
> Ganz einfach:
> 
> ...




ja so einfach ist das aber auch die einfachsten dinge kappieren halt manche nicht


----------



## Enzyte (20. Oktober 2010)

aidekhia schrieb:


> ja so einfach ist das aber auch die einfachsten dinge kappieren halt manche nicht



Leider Leider !!!!


----------



## Raindog (20. Oktober 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Also, wenn das so wenige sind- was auch meinem Gefühl entspricht- frage ich mich, warum Du den Thread eröffnet hast. Ganz ehrlich.




Weil es ein Problem ist, das alt wie die Welt ist. Naja fast. 

Mein Beispiel der 9 von 10 Fällen, bezog sich auf einen ganz normalen WoW-Tag. Bei 10 Instanzrus ist halt ein doofer dabei.
Ist allerdings auch nun nicht statistisch geprüft worden. Noch *führe* ich nicht Buch.
Davon ab: Ich habe den Thread geöffnet, weil sich scheinbar langsam eine Änderungs abzeichnet, und wir zu "alten Formen" zurück finden.


Dog - russischer T80u


----------



## Ereldan (20. Oktober 2010)

ich finds total unnötig sowas zu denken / zu machen... ganz ehrlich es ist eine lowlevel instanz und ich hätte auch eher weniger bock wenn ich grade meinen 5 char auf 80 zocke, für kloster-friedhof 30 minuten zu brauchen.
ich zocke grade meinen warri hoch und wenn ich in eine ini gehe laufe ich auch immer vor, nur bei mir ist es halt so das ich nicht so schnell umkippe.
aber naja wie gesagt^^
kloster friedhof 10min > kloster friedhof 30 min


----------



## Tratog (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja aber trotzallem, gibt es auch Tanks die nichts können bzw. neu sind (ich rede von low inis) sie kennen das tanken weder den weg von Boss zu Boss...

Und manchmal sage ich wie in dieser komischen Autowerbung

Tratog:"Wo ist der Tank?"
Tank:" Ich hab ihn nicht"

Vote4Hunter mit T5 2er Bonus als Tank anmelden zu können


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (20. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja auch der Meinung pullende DDs, solche die bei jeder Trashgruppe von mindestens der häflte der Mobs Aggro haben, oder die einfach einen so grenzdebilen Spielstil an den Tag legen, das man eine Verwandtschaft zu Mike Tyson auf Crack feststellen kann, einfach mal dreist sterben zu lassen.

Jetzt spiele ich grade aber selber einen Hexer hoch, was mich in den Genuss bringt auch mal die andere Seite der Medallie betrachten zu können: Die Rolle des DDs in Low-Instanzen (momentan so Maraudon/Zul Farrak).

Oftmals gibts grundsätzlich nichts zu meckern, 90 % der Spieler haben Erbstücke an und machen ihren Job ganz ordentlich.

Oftmals ist es so, das ich als Demonology Hexer gar nicht wirklich Schaden machen kann. Die Felguard haut 2 mal auf den Mob, Immolate ist grade mal so durch und der Mob liegt schon im Gras.
Ergo: Um nicht total nutzlos hinterherdackeln zu müssen schick ich auch schonmal die Felguard synchron mit dem Tank vor und Bombe direkt rein damit im Recount meiner Mitspieler wenigstens mal ein Lila Balken auftaucht (ich hab Recount aus und hab auch keine Erbstücke für den Hexer).

Daher kann ichs bis zu einem gewissen Maß verstehen, wenn die DDs sehr grenzwertig mit dem pullen umgehen.
Andererseits gibts natürlich auch die "ogogog" schreienden DDs, die aus Prinzip 10 Meter vor dem Tank laufen, und ebenfalls aus Prinzip 5 Sekunden vorm Tank schon 3 Casts auf den Mobs haben.

Was mir allerdings ganz unabhängig von alledem auffällt ist, das Buffs in Vergessenheit geraten sind, CC sogar vom Tank(!) bemeckert wird [kurz dazu: Ich hatte in Maraudon Aggro von nem Treant und habe es gewagt diesen für 7 Sekunden zu Banishen, danach meinte der Tank er habe keine Lust mit mir in der Gruppe weiter zu machen] und Grundsätzlich jede Gruppendienlichkeit ausgeblended wird; auch dazu kurz:
Heute Zul Farrak, ich komm in die Instanz und Spawne in ca. 7 Mobs die mehr oder weniger Chaotisch durch die Gruppe walzen. 
Im UI sehe ich das noch ein anderer Demo Hexer da ist, der Level 47 ist und dessen Felguard tot ist. Nach dem Bewältigen des Gemetzels bittet der Tank nett und freundlich "Hol mal bitte einer von euch Hexern den Wichtel raus, das wird mit meinen HP eventuell etwas knapp." (Gute Selbsteinschätzung nebenbei).
Der andere Hexer prompt darauf "lol ich nicht". Auf die Frage warum dies kommt nur "bin demo, wozu hab ich die felguard".
Also hab ich den Wichtel ausgepackt, mit meinem Level 43 am Ende trotzdem mehr Schaden gemacht als unser Felguard-Fanatiker und effektiv der Gruppe gedient. (Man, das klingt total nach Selbstbeweihräucherung)


Fazit: Extremes Verhalten sollte bestraft werden, wenn man als DD allerdings auch gerne seine Schadensberechtigung einfordern will, so sollte man als Tank und/oder Heiler auch mal n Auge zudrücken.


----------



## Enzyte (20. Oktober 2010)

Ereldan schrieb:


> ich finds total unnötig sowas zu denken / zu machen... ganz ehrlich es ist eine lowlevel instanz und ich hätte auch eher weniger bock wenn ich grade meinen 5 char auf 80 zocke, für kloster-friedhof 30 minuten zu brauchen.
> ich zocke grade meinen warri hoch und wenn ich in eine ini gehe laufe ich auch immer vor, nur bei mir ist es halt so das ich nicht so schnell umkippe.
> aber naja wie gesagt^^
> kloster friedhof 10min > kloster friedhof 30 min



was is daran so schlimm das man für eine instanz 30 min braucht wenn du keine zeit hast dann lass es doch einfach und lass neu-tanks auch ihre erfahrungen machen.

jez kenne ich einen grund warum sehr viele die neu anfangen keine tanks spielen! Sie machen schlechte erfahrungen mit leuten wie dir und lassen es sein!

und btw warum brauchen dd´s solange um in eine ini zu kommen? genau weil es nicht genügend tanks gibt!

(bewusst alles klein geschrieben!)



Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Oftmals ist es so, das ich als Demonology Hexer gar nicht wirklich Schaden machen kann. Die Felguard haut 2 mal auf den Mob, Immolate ist grade mal so durch und der Mob liegt schon im Gras.
> Ergo: Um nicht total nutzlos hinterherdackeln zu müssen schick ich auch schonmal die Felguard synchron mit dem Tank vor und Bombe direkt rein damit im Recount meiner Mitspieler wenigstens mal ein Lila Balken auftaucht (ich hab Recount aus und hab auch keine Erbstücke für den Hexer).



Warum interessiert dich den das Recount der anderen? Spiel einfach so wie du möchtest. Wenn sie dich Fragen warum du so wenig Dmg mach antworte einfach deinen ersten Satz der Quote. Ausserdem verärgerst du den Tank nich wenn du immer pullst


----------



## DiSLiK3S (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es eigentlich wirklich schade das DD's hier im allgemeinen doch so schlecht dargestellt werden.
Bzw. als ein nötiges Übel, weil ja Tanks und Healer eh am liebsten unter sich wären. (Nicht zweideutig gemeint  )
Ich kann Healer und Tanks wirklich verstehen, es gibt schon einige die das System nicht verstanden haben.
Gerade heute noch 1-2 Inis erlebt gehabt, mit unteranderem einem Fire-Mage der sich als Tank versucht hat.
Aber es gibt auch viele die Ihren Job wirklich gut machen.

Man braucht auch DD's damit das System funktioniert.
Nur weil es einige Solo-Gänger gibt, muss das nicht für alle DD's gelten.
Es gibt auch Tanks die keinerlei Rücksicht auf die Gruppe nehmen.
Healer und Mages/Hexer nicht Zeit zum reggen lassen und direkt die nächsten pullt, u.s.w.
Ich finde es schade das dann oft zu solchen Maßnahmen gegriffen wird, wie auch vom TE, um andere Spieler zu erziehen (zumindest dies versuchen).
Klar bringt einen das irgendwann auf die Palme, aber ein paar nette klärende Worte hätten es meist auch getan, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Es gibt auch noch Anfänger in dem Spiel, die ihren ersten Char auf Max bringen, den einfach noch nie erklärt worden ist wie das ganze funktioniert.
Und durch solche Maßnahmen wie Heal unterlassen und dergleichen wird es bestimmt nicht besser.


----------



## Zhiala (20. Oktober 2010)

ich hab in Classic getankt, war einfach, die DD's mussten sich noch benehmen. In BC gings auch echt gut aber seit in LichKing nur noch gebombt wird und scheinbar jeder nur mit Stoppuhr durchrennt ists mir zu sressig geworden. Auf cata bin ich mal gespannt, könnte spaßig werden.

Ein Krieger braucht Wut, wenn keine da ist gibts auch keine Aggro bei mir. Wenn ich 1 ranpulle heißt das auch nicht das die 4 die da hinterherrennen bei mir bleiben wenn auf halbem Weg Eis- und Feuerbrocken einschlagen. Totenköpfe und Kreuze scheinen als unverbindlicht Tipps gesehen zu werden - wenn überhaupt. 
Natürlich hab ich auch AoE's, benutze sie auch. Das ich wirklich mal die Aggro für mehr als 3 Sekunden verliere kommt eher selten vor, trotzdem ist es nervig wie eine Irre rennen zu müssen nur um vor den DD's da zu sein. Wenn meinem Lieblingsheiler dann mal das Mana ausgehen sollte mach ich auch Pause und setz mich neben ihn, komme was da wolle^^

Sollte sich das Verhalten wieder etwas ändern und die Leute mal nichtmehr nur aufs Recount und die Uhr schauen werde ich auch wieder mit besserer Laune tanken. Es ist einfach so das es mehr Spass macht wenn die Trottel die Ausnahme sind und nicht die Regel ;P (und dann werden auch dumme Fehler leichter verziehen *g*)


----------



## BigSnoOzE (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh das genau so, wie der Kollege da über mir.
Im Moment (bzw. ganz WotLK) ging es nur: "Mob kommt, BOMBEN!!! "

Ich hoffe, dass bis Cata noch ganz viele "Bomber" sterben werden, damit sie es vielleicht bis dahin lernen nicht sofort nach dem Pull mit ihren Flächenzaubern/-attacken zu beginnen.

Und zum TE:
Auf der einen Seite ist das nicht so übel, was ihr da gemacht hab...auf der anderen find ich das in den LowLevelInis allerdings ein bisschen übertrieben.


----------



## Scharamo (20. Oktober 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Für mich klingt diese ganze Diskussion einfach nur albern. Unter (größtenteils) erwachsenen Menschen sollten sich solche Probleme doch anders klären lassen, als dieses "Woah, MEIN Sandkuchen ist aber besser, dem zeig ich es jetzt, dem Schuft."-Prinzip.



Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das der größte Teil der WoW / Buffed community erwachsen ist, oder? Geschweige den sich so verhalten.


----------



## Milkoh (20. Oktober 2010)

Mein Main ist Heiler, ich habe einen Palatank und einen Kriegertanktwink. 

Wenn ich tanke, dann gibt es vor der Ini die Ansage das ich pulle verbunden mit dem Hinweis, das nach Patch 4.0.1 die Tanks eine kurze Antankzeit brauchen und AOE nicht mehr das besten Mittel sein muss. 
Wenn dann DDs meinen sich nicht daran halten zu müssen, dürfen sie ihren Mob gerne tanken. Ich rede hier nicht vom Aggrorace bei einem Endboss, sondern von Gruppen Trash in den den Instanzen. 

Aggrocace gehe ich mit, aber ich habe selten Bock von jedem DD einen Mob zu klauen. Muss ich nicht haben.  Wenn ich dann noch die Poolposition im Damagemeter habe, dann denke ich bevor sich DDs um Dinge kümmern wie pullen, sollten sie erst mal ihrer primären Aufgabe Nachkommen und Schaden machen. 

Milkoh


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Oktober 2010)

Ein DD ist genauso wie Shannon Briggs. Immer mehr wollen, als man vertragen kann und dann so lange auf die Nase bekommen, bis sie gebrochen ist...


----------



## Zizzle (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi, scheint wirklich in letzter Zeit mode zu sein.

Spiele seit 4.0 eig. nur noch meinen heil-druiden damit eben dieser mal an vernünftiges heil equipment kommt (T10). Hatte bis dato 200er gear, tut aber im Prinzip nichts zur sache. So war ich neulich im Nexus unterwegs, hatte die vorigen innis auch echt gut geheilt bekommen. Dann meint ein Schattenpriester er müsse die tankrolle übernehmen und pullt fröhlich drauf los, habe ihn zunächst mitgeheilt, weil ich es nich besser wusste. Nach dem 2. Boss gings mir aber auf die Nerven und ich bat ganz freundlich, dass man sich doch bitte auf einen Tank einigen solle. Daraufhin meint er: "lol mach lieber mal wildwuchs" Daraufhin hat er in der instanz keinen heal mehr bekommen, und wurde dann letztendlich gekickt, weil die gruppe weiter wollte, und meine gruppenmitglieder mir auch zustimmten, was meine Einstellung gegenüber diesem Spieler betraf. 

Da ich selber einen Hexer spiele mit dem ich auch regelmäßig raide, weiß ich, dass man schnell mal ungewollt aggro ziehen kann, jedoch braucht man sich als healer doch nicht verarschen zu lassen!?

So das war mein "kleines" statement dazu =)

Greetz


----------



## Krudi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kam mal als Heiler neu in 'ne Inigruppe für Kral der Klingenhauer oder wie dat Ding heißt....die waren jedenfalls schon etwas weiter, und ich meinte schon beim reinkommen das ich mich in der Instanz nicht auskenne und deswegen die Gruppe erstmal finden muss...die fanden sich da selbst nicht zurecht xD, jedenfalls als wir uns dann alle gefunden hatten lag 10m weiter ein toter Schurke (!) der zu faul war mal eben zu laufen und lieber 5Min auf 'nen neuen Healer zu warten...und weil Mama dann das essen fertig hatte bin ich einfach geleavt :/


----------



## XalliTheRogue (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach ich liebe Schurkenhandel ;D

Richtig gut was ihr gemacht habt,
hätte ich nicht anders gemacht.


----------



## Ahrai (20. Oktober 2010)

das find ich gut damit die dd´s ma aufn teppich bleiben ich sach immer hauptsache vorm tank angreifen jane is kla...
spiele tanks, heiler als auch dd und als heiler lass ich auch gern die leute verrecken die dem tank sozusagen die aggro nehmen, mit meinem tank spotte ich dann halt einfach nicht ab. finds einfach nur dreisst das manche eines der grundsätzlichen spielfunktionen nicht verstehen wobei die dmg klopper sie wissen müssten da die meisten natürlich auch icc hm gehen usw.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Enzyte schrieb:


> was is daran so schlimm das man für eine instanz 30 min braucht wenn du keine zeit hast dann lass es doch einfach und lass neu-tanks auch ihre erfahrungen machen.
> 
> jez kenne ich einen grund warum sehr viele die neu anfangen keine tanks spielen! Sie machen schlechte erfahrungen mit leuten wie dir und lassen es sein!
> 
> ...




stimme dir vollkommen zu


----------



## schlegin (20. Oktober 2010)

meine persöndliche meinung:
ich als hunter und heiler schliesse mich hier an. es gibt nur eine person die pullt und das ist der tank! ausser es wird mir als hunter erlaubt mit irreführung (auf den heiler ^^) zu pullen! spass bei seite. vor dem patch war ich an einem dk tank hochleveln und es gibt einfach nichts mühsameres als jedem volldepp nachzurennen und das aggro zurückzuhohlen und wenn man dann den dd's dann was sagt bekommt man nur l2p als antwort.
und he was solls! es gibt die dps geilen die ihr penismeter nach jedem mob posten müssen und es gibt die die aus spass gamen wie ich und denen egal ist ob man in einer ini erster ist oder ob der tank vor einem steht. für mich persöndlich zählt eh nur was ich beim boss leiste. der rest ist für mich nebensache.


----------



## Wiwi-chan (20. Oktober 2010)

Hatte gestern auch ein interessantes Erlebenis.

Bin mit meiner kleinen Paladin Tank in den Sklavenunterkünften gewesen.
Nochmal schnell geschaut, ob alle da sind, ob Heal auch wirklich mana hat (wegen umspeccen und sO ;D) und ab ging die der DHL 

Naja, als Ich als Tank anfing die 1. gruppe zu pullen, dachten sich Jäger und Hexer, och pullen wir die andere. (Der Krieger DD war lieb! ;D)
Dieses Szenario ging dann so weiter, bis ich mich stur auf den Boden gesetzt habe, da ich auf solch eine Aktion alles andere als lust hatte und sagte nur noch:
"Bitte, tankt doch, ich schau euch zu!"

Nach diesem Satz wurd die Jägerin ganz wild und hat mich erstmal als "Affe" beschimpft und darauf folgten dann noch sämtliche andere Wortlaute.
Da ich mich nicht auch auf solch ein Niveau herablassen wollte und mir das Ganze zu bunt wurde habe ich mich entschieden, diesen Jäger zu entfernen, was prompt auch bestätigt wurde.
Der Heal gab zu verstehen, dass er auch froh sein, dass dieser Jäger nun weg sei (und der Hexer gleich mit, ha!)
Unser Krieger DD blieb natürlich ;D Der war cool *g*

2 neue im Boot dabei und weiter ging es und das ziemlich gut 
Hat noch richtig Spaß gemacht, denn diese "neuen" DDs waren auch noch richtig nett (da kam auch beim Run mehr als nur "hallo" zustande ;D)

Ich habe mich auch innerlich entschieden, als Tank, so klein er auch sein möge, mich auf solch inakzeptable DDs nicht einzulassen.
Desweilen habe ich mir auch überlegt, wenn ich auf meinen heals bin, solche DDs auch nicht mehr zu heilen 

Und ich finde, wenn man sowohl Heal als auch einen Tank spielt, ist man als DD dann wesentlich netter und rücksichtsvoller... ist jedenfalls bei mir so, denn als Main hab ich immer noch einen DD 
Viele DDs sollten sich endlich mal mehr zusammenreißen.... auch als "mit-DD" machen Inis keinen Spaß, wenn man einen möchtergern Heal/Tank dabei hat à la Gogo! Null zeit , ey Mann etc. ~



Grüße ~ Eine nette Jägerin *g*


----------



## Baltusrol (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne alle 3 Seiten der Medaille.

Als Tank setze ich mir die Aufgabe eigentlich im Prinzip egal wie und warum da gerade die halbe Instanz auf uns zu gerannt kommt an mich zu binden.
Das gelingt sicher nicht immer und hängt auch stark davon ab wie der Rest der Gruppe mit der Situation klar kommt (Focus etc...).

Wenn manche DD´s oder auch Heiler dies allerdings provozieren gibt es meist ne klar Ansage die eigentlich auch immer akzeptiert wurde.
Ich habe noch nie einen wg. Fehlpull etc. gekickt. Hingegen schon eher die Leute die nach betreten der Instanz sich erst mal gemütlich ne Tasse Kaffee machen, endlos
auf Klo sind oder grad irgendwas anderes machen. Inaktivität stört mich da mehr.

Als DD versuche ich auch meist den Heiler zu schützen wenn ich sehe das es der Tank wohl nicht packen wird. Als Frost DK ist das in aller Regel auch kein Problem Aggro zu ziehen wenn man möchte.
Mir ist es wurscht ob ich am Ende dabei am Boden liege - Hauptsache wir kommen ohne Wipe zügig weiter.

Wenn ich sehe das der RND-Dungenfinder mal wieder sein diabolisches Spiel vollendet hat und Leute mit Item lvl 200er Gear und full T10 bunt gemischt auf die Reise geschickt hat und es quasi per Definition
zu Problemen kommen muss biete ich gerne auch einen Rollen Tausch DD vs Tank oder ähnlich an. Meist waren gerade diese Gruppe, auch wenn die Voraussetzungen nicht gerade besonders glücklich waren,
dennoch erfolgreich und man konnte sich auf Loot etc. freuen. 

Ich gebe gern jedem Tank oder DD´ler die Chance seinen Job zu machen - im Sinne eines erfolgreichen Gruppenerlebnis. Wenn es aber klar ist das, egal was man auch macht, das ein DD Aggro zieht weil er allein
mit Autohits schon mehr Aggro zieht als der Tank in seinem bisherigem Dasein darf sich auch mal ein Heiler nicht zu fein sein mal wen anderes zu heilen.

Für mich wieder einmal ein Beispiel dafür wie respektlos wie aktuell in WoW miteinander umgegangen wird. 
Nur das reine Ego zählt - sonst nichts.


----------



## Zuckerbub (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leuts,

nach einer Woche habe ich den Trick mit der Aggro entlich raus (Hoffe zwar immer noch das da heute was gepatcht wird). Effektiv die Aggro zu halten ist für meinen 77 Warri Tank nur noch möglich, wenn ich so früh bei den Mobgruppen bin dass ich mind 2-3 Sek vorsprung zu den DDs habe. Heisst also, ich renne schon zu der nächsten Mobgruppe wenn noch 2 Mobbels der ersten stehn. So klappts. Nur ist das ne stressige Geschichte. Mir sind schon leute aus der Gruppe weil sie keinen Bock auf das gehetze haben  Stürme ich an, klatsch nen Donnnerbumbs rein und der DD fängt da schon an zu bomben, dann verliere ich die Aggro. Ich hab mich am anfang so generft ab der Änderung. Jetzt sehe ichs als Herrausvorderung. Ich könnte mit der ganzen Aggro geschichte ja leben, wenn der Schaden der Mobs nen DD onehitten würde (wie es in BC war). So würde die ganze CC Geschichte auch wieder Sinn machen. Keine Ahnung ob das in Kata der Fall sein wird. 

LG


----------



## j-gordon-s (20. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ein kleiner, aber umso köstlicherer Triumph
> blablablablabla...



Und jetzt? Was willst du? Einen Klapps auf die Schulter und ein "Haddu-gut-gemacht-feini-feini"?

Alter Schwede muss das sein, dass jeder selbstherrliche Vollpfosten meint das Forum mit seinen Erlebnisberichten aus Dungeons zupflastern zu müssen? Und dann auch noch aus solch High-End-Content wie Kloster Friedhof, bei dem man nicht mal einen Tank braucht, wenn der Heiler nicht mit offenem Mund, sabbernd vor dem PC hockt und ihm wieder mal einer abgeht weil ein DD Aggro gezogen hat. Man muss schon ziemlich beschränkt sein eine 5 Minuten (OK vielleicht 10) Ini künstlich zu verlängern.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Baltusrol schrieb:


> Für mich wieder einmal ein Beispiel dafür wie respektlos wie aktuell in WoW miteinander umgegangen wird.
> Nur das reine Ego zählt - sonst nichts.




penismeter ftw

ich hab ihn zwar auch laufen aber den hab ich für mich oder falls mal jemand wissen will wieviel dmg er macht.
aber wenn einer nach jeder mobgrp nachfragt packe ich solche leute meistens auf igno. Ich hoffe das Elite Group endlich mal upgedated wird wo man seine eigene bewertung der leistung der grpmitglieder einfügen kann.


----------



## aidekhia (20. Oktober 2010)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> 
> Ich könnte mit der ganzen Aggro geschichte ja leben, wenn der Schaden der Mobs nen DD onehitten würde (wie es in BC war). So würde die ganze CC Geschichte auch wieder Sinn machen. Keine Ahnung ob das in Kata der Fall sein wird.
> 
> LG




Wird es laut GC aussage !!! hab leider den link nicht zum bluepost


----------



## Zuckerbub (20. Oktober 2010)

uhahah nice. Wow wird wieder spass machen


----------



## Raindog (20. Oktober 2010)

j-gordon-s schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Was willst du? Einen Klapps auf die Schulter und ein "Haddu-gut-gemacht-feini-feini"?




Ich hab an ein Hundeleckerli gedacht... Und vielleicht streichelst du mich, oder kraulst mich hinter dem Ohr. Ich würd dann auch ganz doll mit meinem Schwanz wedeln, weil ich mich so sehr freue!
Aber ich habe dir deine kostbare Zeit gestohlen. Wie kann ich das je wieder gut machen?
Kannst du mir verzeihen?
Ein letztes Mal?
Bitte?

*BITTE?

*Oh.. hopperla... da bin ich doch glatt wieder sarkastisch geworden. Deinst Post hat in etwa den Inhalt eines weichen Milchbrötchens. Warum machst du dir die Mühe ihn mit so viel Flame zu füllen? Sollte es nen Milchbrötchen mit Füllung werden?
Oder kann es tatsächlich sein, dass das Spielprinzip völlig an dir vorbei gegangen ist? Bist du etwa einer dieser ungeduldigen DD's? Hab ich (oder ein Heilerkollege) dich sterben lassen, und du musst jetzt deinen Frust raus lassen?
So ein Jammer...



Dog - russischer T80u


----------



## Davelus (20. Oktober 2010)

Enzyte schrieb:


> was is daran so schlimm das man für eine instanz 30 min braucht wenn du keine zeit hast dann lass es doch einfach und lass neu-tanks auch ihre erfahrungen machen.
> 
> jez kenne ich einen grund warum sehr viele die neu anfangen keine tanks spielen! Sie machen schlechte erfahrungen mit leuten wie dir und lassen es sein!
> 
> und btw warum brauchen dd´s solange um in eine ini zu kommen? genau weil es nicht genügend tanks gibt!




du fragst ernsthaft, wieso's schlimm sei für eine Instanz 30 min zubrauchen wenns auch in 8 geht? einfach nc, hast du zuviel zeit, da du einer der vielen sozialschmarozer bist?... lad dir tetris runter

...

also siehst du es als schlechte erfahrung an, wenn der dd pullt oder overnuked? ein tank hat nicht die aufgabe zu 100% im target vom mob zu sein. genau dafür gibt's so skills wie spott.

ausserdem scheint es mir so, als würdet ihr alle darauf schließen, dass der dd scheiße ist und ein großes ego besitzt, obwohl eigentlich der tank der schuldige ist, weil er einfach viel, viel zu viel scheiße in seinem kopf hat und es nicht gebacken bekommt vernünftig seine skills anzuwenden... und solche spieler stellen die mehrheit dar




genau diese pfeiffen sind zu doof zu scheißen und gehören zusammen mit dem vieh auf raindogs avatar in ne tonne und anschließend angezündet...


----------



## Enzyte (20. Oktober 2010)

Davelus schrieb:


> du fragst ernsthaft, wieso's schlimm sei für eine Instanz 30 min zubrauchen wenns auch in 8 geht? einfach nc, hast du zuviel zeit, da du einer der vielen sozialschmarozer bist?... lad dir tetris runter
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


_"du fragst ernsthaft, wieso's schlimm sei für eine Instanz 30 min zubrauchen wenns auch in 8 geht? einfach nc, hast du zuviel zeit, da du einer der vielen sozialschmarozer bist?... lad dir tetris runter"_
erstens kennst du mich garnich also mich als sozialschmarozer abzustempeln is schonmal genauso schlau als wenn du nich wüsstest das wenn du vom hochhaus springst stirbst und es dann trotzdem tust!
und zweitens solltest du das spiel nich spielen wenn du keine zeit hast!



_"ein tank hat nicht die aufgabe zu 100% im target vom mob zu sein. genau dafür gibt's so skills wie spott." _
 ach nein, es ist also nicht die aufgabe des tanks die aggro zubehalten ?


----------



## Enzyte (20. Oktober 2010)

*edit* ... doppel abgeschickt


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Oktober 2010)

Achtet bitte auf euren Ton.
Verwarnung ist raus.


----------



## Suplo8de (20. Oktober 2010)

Legas369 schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär mir doch bitte mal, was deine "Art einer Instanz" noch mit Zusammenspiel der Gruppe und Rollenverteilung zu schaffen hat... Richtig: Nichts.



Ja genau, meine "Art der Instanz" hat mit Zusammenspiel der Gruppe und Rollenverteilung nichts zu tun. Sie hat auch nichts mit Freundlichkeit und Etiquette zu tun. Auch nichts mit RP. Auch nichts mit "Ach wie schön, da gibts ja Blumen in dieser Instanz" oder "WoW! Schau mal der Endgegner da kann sich in ein Nashorn verwandeln UUUUUUIIIIIIIII *hihihi*". Sicherlich auch nichts mit gemütlichem Spielen am Abend um den Alltagstress für ein paar Minuten zu vergessen.

ABER

Es hat was mit "ich hab meine täglichen Pflicht-Marken schnell zusammen und kann mich wichtigeren Aufgaben wie Raiden oder RL widmen" zu tun. Und auch etwas mit " WOW! Schau mal wie die ganzen gelben Zahlen sich stapeln, ich dann standbild bekomme und 20k Dps im Recount steht UIUIUIUIUIUIU" und das ist genau der Punkt, es macht Spaß! Warscheinlich weißt du nicht wie geil das ist als Tank 3 Räume gleichzeitig zu pullen dann cds anzumachen weil der Heiler pennt und trotzdem mit 100% aus dem Kampf gehen, gleich weiterzupullen im weiter laufen die 3 mobs die man am arsch hat noch mal im hunterstyle mit "Jump-180° Drehung- Schild schmeißen- 180°Drehung- weiterlaufen" noch mal zu slowen und gleichzeitig die nächste grp mim spot pullen in die 3. grp reinlaufen, heiler hds geben und dann so richtig im DPS (Ja ich spiel als tank auf dps) auszurasten!!!!!!!!!!!
Warscheinlich bräuchtest du die selbe Zeit um den Tank ins Traget zu bekommen dann noch mit Müh und Not es irgentwie schaffen mit der Maus auf den Knopf mit deinem main Healzauber zu kommen. Aber ich möchte mich ja jetzte nicht auf dein Niveau runterlassen und anfangen dich zu beleidigen. Der Punkt ist doch, manche Menschen fühlen sich in WoW zu mehr berufen als nur Instanzen zu machen, und du kannst dann halt nicht erwarten dass alle die gleiche Freude daran haben eine Instanz zu clearen wie du und deshalb froh sind wenn der Tank mal ordentlich pullt.

Insofern: Scheiß auf "Zusammenspiel der Gruppe" und gib mir gelb leuchtendene, 5 Stellige Zahlen und schnelle 2 Marken!!!!!!!!

EAT THE HIPPIES!


----------



## Davelus (20. Oktober 2010)

Enzyte schrieb:


> _"ein tank hat nicht die aufgabe zu 100% im target vom mob zu sein. genau dafür gibt's so skills wie spott." _
> ach nein, es ist also nicht die aufgabe des tanks die aggro zubehalten ?



sicher doch, aber nicht zu 100%, sprich dauerhaft, das wäre garnicht möglich... 


die aufgabe ist schlicht, dass er, genau wie der ganze rest der gruppe/des raids, versucht die gruppe am leben zu halten, da macht das garnichts wenn mal ein dd aggro hat, genau dafür gibts dann auch eisblock und den heiler, bzw spott, charge, stun oder der mob stirbt eh 3 sec danach. die gleiche aufgabe hat auch der rest der gruppe, denn um so mehr am leben bleiben, desto größer is die chance dass der mob liegt  =)




ganz ehrlich, wenn man mal eure meinung genauer betrachtet...ihr wollt im lowlvl bzw 'ner 3.0-hero, dass ausschließlich der tank aggro hat. dann kommt ihr ja mit > 95% mana aus jedem kampf, egal wie schlecht euer equip ist.

wenn ein dd aggro zieht, dann ist der tank an erster stelle dafür verantwortlich, dass er diesen dd rettet..anschließend der heiler der heilt und dann der dd, der defskills nutzt, z.b. eisblock o.ä.


----------



## Shadowbárt (20. Oktober 2010)

Aber ich kann auch manche Ddler verstehen, gestern ( dienstag ) ich geh mit meinen Tank Paladin rein ( ca 3min. fertig). Dann will ich mit meiner Magierin rein, erstmal ist der tank offline weil er den sprung in die instanz nicht geschafft hat. Dann der neue tank ist erstmal afk, und als er denn wieder da ist. Können wir denn auch los nachdem er sich erstmal ausgelassen hat was er denn morgens gegessen hat. Also um zum abschluss zu kommen, wir haben 10min gebraucht.


----------



## Enzyte (20. Oktober 2010)

_sicher doch, aber nicht zu 100%, sprich dauerhaft, das wäre garnicht möglich... 

_warum geht das nich? xD dd´s benutzen omen und tanks versuchen ihr bestes das sie so viel aggro wie möglich machen!
_
die aufgabe ist schlicht, dass er, genau wie der ganze rest der gruppe/des raids, versucht die gruppe am leben zu halten_

genau und wie macht ein tank das? genau mit aggro halten!


----------



## ootimeplotoo (29. Oktober 2010)

DasNonPlusUltra schrieb:


> ahja schade das du nur das rausziehst was die im dorn ist von meinem post ^^ aber denoch reden mit einander egal ob ini oder raid ist das a und o mittlerweile solltest selbst du kappiert haben




ah jo und was willst du uns jetzt mit diesem sinnigen beitrag mitteillen?


----------



## Shalura (1. November 2010)

Desoka schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist das die DD's es ein paar Tage nach dem Patch immer noch nicht raffen das man nicht mehr so durch die Ini
> Rushen kann wie vorher das man mehr auf Fokus ziehle gehen sollte usw. Und dann heißt es immer "Boar der Tank ist zu
> dumm Aggro zu halten" Und wenn man sagt lasst mich doch bitte erst mal etwas an tanken dann geben die DD's einen
> doch glatt 1 sec. und hauen alles raus was geht "ohne worte" .
> ...



100% Zustimm

Und unter uns Tanks: Ich wäre dafür, daß die Critimmun Grenze auf sagen wir 25% angehoben wird, die entsprechenden Skills der Tanks natürlich auch.Und dann sollte selbst der kleinste Trashmob einer Ini mit normalen hits 12k dmg machen, als Crit dann 24k.Bosse dann mit 25-50k. Selbst mit der (Unsinnigen) Erhöhung der Lebenspunkte der DD und Heiler hält das abgesehen von wenigen Fury´s kaum eine Nichttank geskillte Klasse länger als 3 Schläge aus.Wäre nur eine Idee von mir, um den ganzen Bomberpiloten mit ihren Harakiri Skills mal wieder beizubringen: ein Tank ist nicht umsonst ein Tank.Der MUSS soviel Leben haben, weil der kriegt die F***** blutig von den Mobs. Oh wie wäre das schön.... :-)


----------



## Shalura (1. November 2010)

sorry für doppelpost


----------

